# Fav Reccy's - 2



## Sams

Whats your favourite reccy version 2 with no asking for sources in this one


----------



## DappaDonDave

Where can I get steroid enhanced whey protein from?

@Jatin Bhatia


----------



## Sams

@Smitch @Gavinmcl @Haunted_Sausage etc


----------



## Sams

DappaDonDave said:


> Where can I get steroid enhanced whey protein from?
> 
> @Jatin Bhatia


 @barsnack is your man for any drug you want


----------



## workinprogress1

i'm going with heroin again........


----------



## Jordan08

DappaDonDave said:


> Where can I get steroid enhanced whey protein from?
> 
> @Jatin Bhatia


 You don't need it pal. You are not ready yet.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You don't need it pal. You are not ready yet.


 But ive done 3 cycles of creatine. I even PCT'd with DAA!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Can't see this thread lasting long.

Didnt notice any sourcing before just people talking maybe too openly


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Can't see this thread lasting long.
> 
> Didnt notice any sourcing before just people talking maybe too openly


 I love drugs = BAN


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

But I do love drugs.


----------



## Sphinkter

Did the other one get shut down?

only source talk I remember was dubious stuff about ordering via dark net etc.


----------



## Sams

Got closed, I didn't notice any souring apart from references to the DN, so maybe that.


----------



## MBR

Sphinkter said:


> Did the other one get shut down?
> 
> only source talk I remember was dubious stuff about ordering via dark net etc.


 Shame, it was a pretty decent thread.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Peruvian.... from Peru!  god bless the postal service for battling through the cold wind and rain just so people can get a taste of life across the pond

View attachment IMG_5663.JPG


----------



## Smitch

Got a nice G of meth today, shame it was all crushed up, much prefer it when it's in crystal form. :thumb

Just need to buy a pipe now, had to leave my last one in Oz. Had a quick browse online but can only find crack pipes or ones for smoking weed in the head shops.

Any ideas for good websites that sell pipes? If not I'll take a trip up to Camden and grab one.


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Peruvian.... from Peru!  god bless the postal service for battling through the cold wind and rain just so people can get a taste of life across the pond
> 
> View attachment 139877


 Was that off darkweb looks top notch


----------



## workinprogress1

this seems to be going exactly the same way the last one went before it got locked and we haven't even gotten past a page yet :lol:


----------



## Aim2Gain

wylde99 said:


> Was that off darkweb looks top notch


 1st rule off reccy thread , dont mention darkweb,


----------



## Frandeman

Mandy 



Sams said:


> Whats your favourite reccy version 2 with no asking for sources in this one


 Sam coke here is good mate :whistling:


----------



## Jordan08

DappaDonDave said:


> But ive done 3 cycles of creatine. I even PCT'd with DAA!


 PCT?. Those who are ready don't PCT. I confirm you are not ready yet.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Was that off darkweb looks top notch


 Off the what? Darknet? I cannot confirm or deny where it may or may not have come from, nor can I specifiy the contents of the bag in the picture, nor verify the photograph is even legitimate


----------



## workinprogress1

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Off the what? Darknet? I cannot confirm or deny where it may or may not have come from, nor can I specifiy the contents of the bag in the picture, nor verify the photograph is even legitimate


 i can see it, but in the metaphysical sense i'm starting to question whether or not the photo even exists


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

workinprogress1 said:


> i can see it, but in the metaphysical sense i'm starting to question whether or not the photo even exists


 Do we exist? The world you 'think' you see around you... does that exist?


----------



## latblaster

Descartes.


----------



## workinprogress1

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Do we exist? The world you 'think' you see around you... does that exist?


 it's getting like the matrix, do i take the blue or red pill?

wait this is the drugs thread, you take both :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

workinprogress1 said:


> it's getting like the matrix, do i take the blue or red pill?
> 
> wait this is the drugs thread, you take both :thumb


 Haha


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Mandy
> 
> Sam coke here is good mate :whistling:


 Brazil yeah? How much you paying and is it top notch?


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> Brazil yeah? How much you paying and is it top notch?


 10£ halve gram lol


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> 10£ halve gram lol


 Sounds wicked mate.


----------



## wylde99

30 of Colombian Snow Flake Saturday with some Dark Rum and A Game of Monopoly


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> 30 of Colombian Snow Flake Saturday with some Dark Rum and A Game of Monopoly


 Dunno how you lot get names for coke, i've never heard anything i've ever bought have a name!


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> Dunno how you lot get names for coke, i've never heard anything i've ever bought have a name!


 most of mine is stamp related , same as weed sounds good getting some AMG Mercedes stamped charlie , we use it just to know what's batch from batch but other than that yeah it's pointless and no one asks for the name just whatever weight


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Purifying some Dutch speed, apparently 70% which I doubted very much, but it turns outs it's somewhere around that purity!

Its amazing how notoriously impure speed is normally. We assume he purity is high because it's so dam strong but amphetamine is ridiculously potent mg for mg anyway

this morning it hadn't all evaporated but some had leaving a sort of ultra fine crystal powder, I tried a little bump and BOOM! Wide awake lol

View attachment IMG_5718.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Yay!!! It's recrystallising 

View attachment RenderedContent-C3FFB030-D74E-4B92-B9F4-7F831215276F.JPG


----------



## bossdog

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yay!!! It's recrystallising
> 
> View attachment 140056


----------



## bossdog

That didn't work pic Heisenberg from breaking bad was meant to pop up :whistling:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

I love that this thread always pops every friday. Were all SOOO healthy


----------



## Kill Kcal

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Purifying some Dutch speed, apparently 70% which I doubted very much, but it turns outs it's somewhere around that purity!
> 
> Its amazing how notoriously impure speed is normally. We assume he purity is high because it's so dam strong but amphetamine is ridiculously potent mg for mg anyway
> 
> this morning it hadn't all evaporated but some had leaving a sort of ultra fine crystal powder, I tried a little bump and BOOM! Wide awake lol
> 
> View attachment 139995


 Horrible drug.


----------



## Brook877

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yay!!! It's recrystallising
> 
> View attachment 140056


 While there is a very sad lack of Dutch speed in my household I can't help but give a knowing nod to our matching Tefal cooking equipment...

Jamie Oliver range?


----------



## 0161M

Cant believe the first version of this got deleted

Loved going in and perving at all the drugs

Hopefully this one can do well also, Gavinmcl seems to be slacking though, he was the work horse in the other thread


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Brook877 said:


> While there is a very sad lack of Dutch speed in my household I can't help but give a knowing nod to our matching Tefal cooking equipment...
> 
> Jamie Oliver range?


 Jamie Oliver no less!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Kill Kcal said:


> Horrible drug.


 I can think of many MANY worse ones. Amphetamines have a long history with so many uses.


----------



## Gavinmcl

0161M said:


> Cant believe the first version of this got deleted
> 
> Loved going in and perving at all the drugs
> 
> Hopefully this one can do well also, Gavinmcl seems to be slacking though, he was the work horse in the other thread


 no slack here m8 just working all the time recently ,too hard to knock back double time etc pulling in over 940 a week at the minute so I've just been having a a joint every now and again

tonight is party night though i have a litre of special edition abelour whiskey to get off my mate and 6 cans and few grams of white , got new valium sitting there aswel and I should be getting an Oscar of Jack herer bio x (fu**ing stupid names) green at teatime, I would say around 1930 I'll be sitting down to it , got football game at 1500 so everything is out window till later


----------



## Sphinkter

Kill Kcal said:


> Horrible drug.


 Agreed mate speed is nasty. My worst experience ever was taking acid on a speed come down. Why oh why


----------



## Kill Kcal

Sphinkter said:


> Agreed mate speed is nasty. My worst experience ever was taking acid on a speed come down. Why oh why


 My head was in an absolute mess on Speed. Can't imagine what it'd be like adding acid to the mix.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Kill Kcal said:


> My head was in an absolute mess on Speed. Can't imagine what it'd be like adding acid to the mix.


 Really? I've always liked speed for the clarity, focus and drive at lower doses and also that racing euphoric feeling at high ones. I don't really get come downs either, never have off anything.

I might feel bit tired, weak and dehydrated the next day but that's all. I can still go to work and function fine


----------



## gregstm

Sphinkter said:


> Agreed mate speed is nasty. My worst experience ever was taking acid on a speed come down. Why oh why


 My worst experience was opposite I took speed to overcome acid and never again...

anyway for me speed is one of the worst drug , I used to do marathons like 5 days no sleep, when I was younger I could use it very often now it fvcks my body and my head to much... and it turns me into gambling addict also so no more


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Really? I've always liked speed for the clarity, focus and drive at lower doses and also that racing euphoric feeling at high ones. I don't really get come downs either, never have off anything.
> 
> I might feel bit tired, weak and dehydrated the next day but that's all. I can still go to work and function fine


 How do you deal with a Coke Comedown?

Im really bad, like I say I do such little amounts in Terms of what some people do, £40 Worth at most with a 35ml of Dark Rum and I cant sleep properly, Toss and Turn, have crazy Paranoid thoughts and just generally feel Battered the next day with Sore Lips and Eyes sucked into my Sockets.

My misses who thinks I only Drink when I go out with mates always says when she see's me the next day "God Alcohol really does you harm when you stay round your mums"


----------



## Gavinmcl

speed is fun , most is cheap crap ,in my area it's called the brain and it's extremely strong a half key bump lasts around 4 hours full effects and lingers for near enough full 12 hour's , stinks though can put it in my cupboard and smell it 15ft away it's worse than an open bag of weed

as for coke come downs, alcohol, valium , grass and ketamine all work very well , 5mg valium and couple of drinks is easy option and quickest


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> How do you deal with a Coke Comedown?
> 
> Im really bad, like I say I do such little amounts in Terms of what some people do, £40 Worth at most with a 35ml of Dark Rum and I cant sleep properly, Toss and Turn, have crazy Paranoid thoughts and just generally feel Battered the next day with Sore Lips and Eyes sucked into my Sockets.
> 
> My misses who thinks I only Drink when I go out with mates always says when she see's me the next day "God Alcohol really does you harm when you stay round your mums"


 I honestly hand on heart don't get them, I never have off anything. I may be feeling malnourished, tired and dehydrated but that's all. I know people who feel all suicidal and stuff??? But not me luckily


----------



## gregstm

Maybe its all about amount of speed, Im not doing it often but if I do its like 1-2g in 24 hrs, 48 hours awake then I feel sh1t for 2-3 days... valium would be helpful on comedown


----------



## Smitch

I don't get come downs, of course I feel ropey the next day but that's usually cos I drink loads as well, if I just did drugs I'd be fine.

The missus gets proper come downs off MDMA, feels really sad about stuff etc, I wouldn't do it if affected me like that.


----------



## gregstm

I dont have comedowns from coke, mandy or pills but speed fvcks my head and puts me into gambling where normally I would never touch it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

gregstm said:


> I dont have comedowns from coke, mandy or pills but speed fvcks my head and puts me into gambling where normally I would never touch it


 I think mostly it's from sleep deprivation more than the effects of the drug myself


----------



## gregstm

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think mostly it's from sleep deprivation more than the effects of the drug myself


 Yea mostly coz after 1 night Im fine, after 2 start feeling sh1t and after 3 Im completely fvcked up... Still love the effect of speed you get for first few hours and it go so well in pair with drinking.

and for me coke or mandy dont affect my body too much and dont break my training routine if done occasionally but speed makes my body tired and muscle very tense


----------



## Gavinmcl

fingers were wet when picked up valium


----------



## jointhecrazy

Gavinmcl said:


> fingers were wet when picked up valium
> 
> View attachment 140085
> 
> 
> View attachment 140086
> 
> 
> View attachment 140087


 that abelours a boss whisky isn't it lad, so smooth


----------



## Gavinmcl

@jointhecrazy yes mate its the best malt I've had doesn't have a horrible aftertaste , I'm getting another bottle on Thursday it's a bit dear though , I prefer jack daniels for taste and value tbha


----------



## Gavinmcl

they are valium bigger than 1ps a almost antacid tablet size called yourose pharma anyone heard any word on them ?


----------



## Kill Kcal

Gavinmcl said:


> they are valium bigger than 1ps a almost antacid tablet size called yourose pharma anyone heard any word on them ?


 How the f**k do you even train lmao.


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Kill Kcal truth is mate ove missed loads over last 4 month im going back once i come off the overtime hoping to get some size and shape back quite quickly,I was in good nick so should be back to where I was after few months back

some crystals in my grinder for later tonight , just had 3 cans and two doubles , time to get the beak out


----------



## Kill Kcal

Gavinmcl said:


> @Kill Kcal truth is mate ove missed loads over last 4 month im going back once i come off the overtime hoping to get some size and shape back quite quickly,I was in good nick so should be back to where I was after few months back
> 
> some crystals in my grinder for later tonight , just had 3 cans and two doubles , time to get the beak out
> 
> View attachment 140190


 Im not even drinking at the moment as i wanted to start making some actual progress in the gym as i had been spinning my wheels for a long time... injured shoulder / neck this morning, fcuked off is not even close to how i feel right now.


----------



## Gavinmcl

had few whiskeys and onto this to celebrate Thursday? Woop.


----------



## Gavinmcl

anyone seen these before ?

View attachment image1.JPG


----------



## Merkleman

Shrooms & DMT are my favourite for educational purposes.

MDMA & bugle for the sesh! :thumb


----------



## Merkleman

Weed not even once, hate that sheet


----------



## gregstm

Kill Kcal said:


> How the f**k do you even train lmao.


 If you eat well its possible then gear prevent muscle loss and drugs keep you lean, best synergic effects 

3 years ago I was on low test/tren for whole summer, drinking and taking drugs everyday, training twice a week, kept low bf all abs... it was funny coz didnt lost strength at all but at some point was skinny as fvck but still benching about 150kg at the gym


----------



## Kill Kcal

gregstm said:


> If you eat well its possible then gear prevent muscle loss and drugs keep you lean, best synergic effects
> 
> 3 years ago I was on low test/tren for whole summer, drinking and taking drugs everyday, training twice a week, kept low bf all abs... it was funny coz didnt lost strength at all but at some point was skinny as fvck but still benching about 150kg at the gym


 I dont use gear haha


----------



## gregstm

Kill Kcal said:


> I dont use gear haha


 Ok then it doesnt work like that without gear


----------



## Kill Kcal

gregstm said:


> Ok then it doesnt work like that without gear


 Even when i'm just ganj'd over, I can have s**t gym session :lol:

Need to be more boring and concentrate on gym and diet!


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottle of champagne, two bottles of wine and half bottle of vodka with summer fruits fanta for the liquid

load of white, various green and some valium , time to start, line out for hollyoaks


----------



## Frandeman

Its Friday :thumb

and I'm getting f**ked tonight


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman weed looks good and dense any chance of close ups I love drug pics for some odd reason ,

what's the plan m8? house with the burd or out and about?


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman weed looks good and dense any chance of close ups I love drug pics for some odd reason ,
> 
> what's the plan m8? house with the burd or out and about?


 Irish pub drinking Jamesons whiskey

fu**ing cheap the weed in Brasil man and tasted natural 

this ones from here


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman you still on holiday?


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman you still on holiday?


 I wish mate ,,, came back Monday,,, weekend off as usual


----------



## CarrotTop

Frandeman said:


> Its Friday :thumb
> 
> and I'm getting f**ked tonight
> 
> View attachment 140303
> 
> 
> View attachment 140305



View attachment IMG_0972.JPG


----------



## Gavinmcl

been at celtic game then the pub so been on the white since half time so around 1330 time to slow things down a bit or it will end up me powering through with the bird till tommorow


----------



## wylde99

Whos got that Friday feeling?

What Substance Is It tonight?


----------



## Kill Kcal

wylde99 said:


> Whos got that Friday feeling?
> 
> What Substance Is It tonight?


 Milk & Chocolate Hobnobs for me.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Pizza n Chips

Garlic Bread

Cadbury Crunchy

Washed down with a few cold ones


----------



## Frandeman

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pizza n Chips
> 
> Garlic Bread
> 
> Cadbury Crunchy
> 
> Washed down with a few cold ones


 It shows :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> It shows :whistling:


 Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## Kill Kcal

Ended up on a cup of milk and a share bag of Magic Stars, bed for 10:30.


----------



## wylde99

Some Dark Spiced Rum, 30 of Pure and some MMA tonight with a mate.


----------



## Sasnak

Kill Kcal said:


> Ended up on a cup of milk and a share bag of Magic Stars, bed for 10:30.


 I did pretty much the same, however my daughter was less than impressed this morning when she found out that I'd nicked her chocolate


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sasnak said:


> I did pretty much the same, however my daughter was less than impressed this morning when she found out that I'd nicked her chocolate


 You horrible bastard.

i went mad last night and had a pizza and some cheesy chips.


----------



## Sasnak

Easter soon, she'll be fine!


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Smitch said:


> I don't get come downs, of course I feel ropey the next day but that's usually cos I drink loads as well, if I just did drugs I'd be fine.
> 
> The missus gets proper come downs off MDMA, feels really sad about stuff etc, I wouldn't do it if affected me like that.


 Come down off coke is horrendous for me. Could have had the best night of my life but wake up the next morning questioning everything. Normally text everyone I was out with to make sure they're talking to me, spend 2 days full of regret, even if there was no issues. Doesn't stop me doing it again mind.


----------



## Kill Kcal

Sasnak said:


> I did pretty much the same, however my daughter was less than impressed this morning when she found out that I'd nicked her chocolate


 Oh she had a handful of magic stars, so i'm not in the bad books with mine haha.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Some Dark Spiced Rum, 30 of Pure and some MMA tonight with a mate.


 Sounds good fun! Neck the rum first and a couple of lines then go head to head with ya mate in the cage


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sounds good fun! Neck the run first and a couple of lines then go head to head with ya mate in the cage


 Haha! Watching it im afraid although Participation would be fun while getting on it.


----------



## Kill Kcal

wylde99 said:


> Haha! Watching it im afraid although Participation would be fun while getting on it.


 Definitely, nothing better than getting drunk and off your head before getting caged up with a sweaty hench bloke for a bit of running round, then finishing with a ground and pound.


----------



## Sams

MR RIGSBY said:


> Come down off coke is horrendous for me. Could have had the best night of my life but wake up the next morning questioning everything. Normally text everyone I was out with to make sure they're talking to me, spend 2 days full of regret, even if there was no issues. Doesn't stop me doing it again mind.


 Take diazepam gets rid of all that.


----------



## barsnack

Sams said:


> @barsnack is your man for any drug you want


 Cheers for the recommendation.....Only accept PayPal


----------



## Slagface

Kill Kcal said:


> My head was in an absolute mess on Speed. Can't imagine what it'd be like adding acid to the mix.


 My first and only time with speed had me in bed for 3 days with constant anxiety and panic attacks, extreme paranoia and muscle cramps. fu**ing aweful stuff.


----------



## Kill Kcal

Slagface said:


> My first and only time with speed had me in bed for 3 days with constant anxiety and panic attacks, extreme paranoia and muscle cramps. fu**ing aweful stuff.


 I've done it a few times and I don't think I have ever enjoyed it.


----------



## Frandeman

Slagface said:


> My first and only time with speed had me in bed for 3 days with constant anxiety and panic attacks, extreme paranoia and muscle cramps. fu**ing aweful stuff.





Kill Kcal said:


> I've done it a few times and I don't think I have ever enjoyed it.


 I used speed to wake up when I used to get too f**ked

Than can't be speed... is call speed for a reason :whistling:


----------



## Kill Kcal

Frandeman said:


> I used speed to wake up when I used to get too f**ked
> 
> Than can't be speed... is call speed for a reason :whistling:


 Don't get me wrong, at first I waw bouncing round but then as quick as the enjoyment came - the paranoia kicked in, both visual and audible.

MDMA or nothing for me now.


----------



## Frandeman

Kill Kcal said:


> Don't get me wrong, at first I waw bouncing round but then as quick as the enjoyment came - the paranoia kicked in, both visual and audible.
> 
> MDMA or nothing for me now.


 I get best mdma money can buy :whistling:

That's a fu**ing hard come down. ..

My Mrs takes days to come back and I only give her halve of what I take


----------



## gregstm

Slagface said:


> My first and only time with speed had me in bed for 3 days with constant anxiety and panic attacks, extreme paranoia and muscle cramps. fu**ing aweful stuff.


 I went through anxiety, paranoia even panic attacks specially if I smoked weed after few days no sleep but after a while you can manage it coz its all in your head... but hate that what it doing with my body, muscle cramps and tense as fvck 

I loved that sleep after speed marathons could sleep 20 hours or more with maybe 1 wake up for piss

btw, its good to have benzos, l-dopa and few beers for comedown coz without that Im always fvcked up for few days

Must avoid this thread coz Im clean for nearly 3 months  longest break in my life lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

gregstm said:


> I went through anxiety, paranoia even panic attacks specially if I smoked weed after few days no sleep but after a while you can manage it coz its all in your head... but hate that what it doing with my body, muscle cramps and tense as fvck
> 
> I loved that sleep after speed marathons could sleep 20 hours or more with maybe 1 wake up for piss
> 
> btw, its good to have benzos, l-dopa and few beers for comedown coz without that Im always fvcked up for few days
> 
> Must avoid this thread coz Im *clean for nearly 3 months*  longest break in my life lol


 Only time im clean is if im skint  luckily it's been a fair while since I e suffered those hardships...


----------



## gregstm

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Only time im clean is if im skint  luckily it's been a fair while since I e suffered those hardships...


 My only reason is that Im recovering after surgery but Im at 90% fine now so it not gonna last long and when I back to UK next week I will have some booze and coke


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Sams said:


> Take diazepam gets rid of all that.


 f**k that. I'm not a druggy


----------



## Sasnak

Frandeman said:


> My Mrs takes days to come back and I only give her halve of what I take


 She gone for days? Can you post me some for my Mrs, I could do with some peace and quiet :thumbup1:


----------



## Kill Kcal

Frandeman said:


> I get best mdma money can buy :whistling:
> 
> That's a fu**ing hard come down. ..
> 
> My Mrs takes days to come back and I only give her halve of what I take


 Less is more with MDMA, with that I mean dosage and sessions, 250mg a couple times a year over the course of a few hours is a definite good time and not too much of a comedown.


----------



## Gavinmcl

got weed xanax n Diaz aswel but they've all been up before, whiskey is lovely never had before always been Jack d fan but this is silk, mixing with around 100ml whiskey to 100ml irn bru


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> got weed xanax n Diaz aswel but they've all been up before, whiskey is lovely never had before always been Jack d fan but this is silk, mixing with around 100ml whiskey to 100ml irn bru
> 
> View attachment 140635


 Chivas is quality mate

Used to buy it from the interpol 

And Winston cigarettes when I was a kid


----------



## Gavinmcl

litre of Smirnoff, fanta summer fruits


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> I get best mdma money can buy :whistling:
> 
> That's a fu**ing hard come down. ..
> 
> My Mrs takes days to come back and I only give her halve of what I take


 First time i gave my missus MDMA I gave her half a G to have a few dabs of, she wandered back from the toilets and when i asked for the gear back she told me she'd necked all of it.

She was like a cabbage for the next three hours, was literally having to hold her upright.


----------



## mrpitbull

Gavinmcl said:


> litre of Smirnoff, fanta summer fruits
> 
> View attachment 140689


 Blimey Gav, how much you got for tonight? Lucky bugger


----------



## Gavinmcl

me and the bird do 1g a night at weekends .5 midweek , my tolerance is insane though been railing for at least 12 years , 8 heavy . i have friends that go through 4-500 a night and friends that split a .2 , stuff is amazing but completely poison of life


----------



## Irish Beast

I gave them up about 6 months ago. Crazy as I had a 10 year addiction. I used to need them to have sexual arousal, now I repulse women so nothing to worry about.

Coke was decent at one point. Load of shite now, people claiming they are getting 80%+ are living in a dream world!! I like bain but ended up hammering it too much. Wonder how long I can stay clean. Hmmm


----------



## Gavinmcl

Irish Beast said:


> I gave them up about 6 months ago. Crazy as I had a 10 year addiction. I used to need them to have sexual arousal, now I repulse women so nothing to worry about.
> 
> Coke was decent at one point. Load of shite now, people claiming they are getting 80%+ are living in a dream world!! I like bain but ended up hammering it too much. Wonder how long I can stay clean. Hmmm


 gave what up mate the women or the recs :whistling:

trust me there is more high quality white now than ever, I've washed a gram before with . 7 return but it's not full proof as some cuts can be left , I can assure you high Purity coke at 60% 70% and even 80% is widely available in UK and not at wholesale, I would happily send a sample for testing if possible and I could take a guess most is above 65%


----------



## Smitch

Got back from partying and getting stuck in to this lot.

Nice bit of meth, good old smoke this time of night, just had a 10mg valium so that should knock me out.

Done about 20 laughing gas balloons since we got home too, been a right giggle.


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> gave what up mate the women or the recs :whistling:
> 
> trust me there is more high quality white now than ever, I've washed a gram before with . 7 return but it's not full proof as some cuts can be left , I can assure you high Purity coke at 60% 70% and even 80% is widely available in UK and not at wholesale, I would happily send a sample for testing if possible and I could take a guess most is above 65%


 So much decent gear about down in London, has been for years.

My mate sells a 0.7 for £70 or half a gram of bashed crap for £40, people would rather buy two £40's than a £70 bag, it's just retarded.


----------



## Irish Beast

I was getting pretty decent stuff in London towards the end of my stint. Just the price is a ****er. I was racking up lines and yes they were strong but £80 disappeared fairly quick!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Got back from partying and getting stuck in to this lot.
> 
> Nice bit of meth, good old smoke this time of night, just had a 10mg valium so that should knock me out.
> 
> Done about 20 laughing gas balloons since we got home too, been a right giggle.
> 
> View attachment 140733


 Nice! No vendor talk but looks v similar to last batch I had. It was abit shitty tasting the first few tokes, like bitter and salty. Still got me fooked tho. I've not had any for about 6 weeks 

im glad I can't get it locally or I'd be a mess I reckon: the hassle of sourcing onlIne is enough for me every couple o months lol


----------



## Smitch

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Nice! No vendor talk but looks v similar to last batch I had. It was abit shitty tasting the first few tokes, like bitter and salty. Still got me fooked tho. I've not had any for about 6 weeks
> 
> im glad I can't get it locally or I'd be a mess I reckon: the hassle of sourcing onlIne is enough for me every couple o months lol


 Very bitter, to be fair most of the stuff I've had tastes like that.

It really gives me zero appetite the next day too, struggling to find the energy to eat anything today, missus is the same.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Very bitter, to be fair most of the stuff I've had tastes like that.
> 
> It really gives me zero appetite the next day too, struggling to find the energy to eat anything today, missus is the same.


 I've had done that tastes almost nice but recently been getting more bitter and more damp.

worst thing is first drag if you haven't melted it all and instead inhale a few bits of meth straight to the back of your throat


----------



## Smitch

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I've had done that tastes almost nice but recently been getting more bitter and more damp.
> 
> worst thing is first drag if you haven't melted it all and instead inhale a few bits of meth straight to the back of your throat


 Did that last week, was fu**ing grim!

There's definitely a knack to rotating the pipe and knowing when it's gonna start smoking.


----------



## stuey99

Smitch said:


> Got back from partying and getting stuck in to this lot.
> 
> Nice bit of meth, good old smoke this time of night, just had a 10mg valium so that should knock me out.
> 
> Done about 20 laughing gas balloons since we got home too, been a right giggle.
> 
> View attachment 140733


 Is meth taking off in the UK now? Been away a few years so a bit out of touch.

I'm a coke man..****in fiend the s**t lol. Again, been away so had a BIG break from it...will be falling off the wagon big time in London Easter weekend!!


----------



## Smitch

stuey99 said:


> Is meth taking off in the UK now? Been away a few years so a bit out of touch.
> 
> I'm a coke man..****in fiend the s**t lol. Again, been away so had a BIG break from it...will be falling off the wagon big time in London Easter weekend!!


 It's been about for a while, it's a home drug though, not something you'd do out and about.

Coke is my main thing, just nice to smoke a few pipes after a night out.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> It's been about for a while, it's a home drug though, not something you'd do out and about.
> 
> Coke is my main thing, just nice to smoke a few pipes after a night out.


 Agreed! I like it at home, or.... when I'm out an about when I'm not working, like just cruising about in my A8 listening to mungos-hifi with my mate whilst he skinning a joint! Sometimes go to the track and just watch cars and bikes on track days out my mind haha


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottle of Jack Daniels and ginger beer ,g of marching powder, some xanax and some cheese for a joint for bed


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> It's been about for a while, it's a home drug though, not something you'd do out and about.
> 
> Coke is my main thing, just nice to smoke a few pipes after a night out.


 how easy to get to sleep and what's duration of a good hit?

also @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> how easy to get to sleep and what's duration of a good hit?
> 
> also @Haunted_Sausage


 Well with a valium I sleep no probs.

The effect is a tough one to nail down as I've always done coke, pills etc at the same time. I'll usually have a pipe every five to ten mins or so, its not like crack where it's instant and then suddenly goes, it does linger.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> how easy to get to sleep and what's duration of a good hit?
> 
> also @Haunted_Sausage


 It's hard to say tbh it really levels me our But focuses me and if I keep smoking I get a nice coke uo followed wit teeth grinding and excitement

edit! Just read the question again, for me sleep is impossible untill I'm a few days in and my body literally shuts down. Duration is hard to say though as you keep smoking it and it keeps getting g stronger, but for me even just a good hit on the evening will keep me up till the morning.


----------



## Frandeman

Do you think DNP and MANDY will f**k me up ?

My stomach been funny last few days

But I'm getting shreeded so f**k it


----------



## Frandeman

Something from the weekend

It's all gone now


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Frandeman said:


> Do you think DNP and MANDY will f**k me up ?
> 
> My stomach been funny last few days
> 
> But I'm getting shreeded so f**k it


 Love your yolo mentality but dont do it bud! Dehydration on both can cause problems, ive done molly 3 days after stopping dnp, didnt do anything but wouldn't do it again, consciously thinking about dying makes the roll not worth it. Get major cramps, slightly sweaty and end up drinking on molly so its a no go.

Once the dnp has left your system, water weight flushes...then have a night of molly and drinking. End up pulling some random lass, looked absolutely sick in her apartment mirror.


----------



## Gavinmcl

whiskey Wednesday lads , 1.5g fishscale , bottle of Jack and ginger beer , let's go champ.


----------



## Frandeman

It's Friday

And I'm on the Mandy diet


----------



## Gavinmcl

just about to finish work then I'm jumping to shop for litre of Jack Daniels and 4 cans then I'll get some pics up

expecting some ket as well as usual suspects of Charlie,blues and some green , got few boxes of xanax as backup for the Diaz


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> It's Friday
> 
> And I'm on the Mandy diet
> 
> View attachment 140875


 do you drink before taking it mate? I've always had couple of pints then necked some I don't like drinking lots of Mandy, I'm a chewing gum and recycled bottle of volvic guy


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> do you drink before taking it mate? I've always had couple of pints then necked some I don't like drinking lots of Mandy, I'm a chewing gum and recycled bottle of volvic guy


 Depends of time of the day 

Now wasted :thumb

But I'm not drinking like I used to

High on M riding Boris bikes with my sunglasses on


----------



## Gavinmcl

marching time lads


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman lol being out on mdma can be awkward but the bike sounds excellent I hope it's a cycle to the shop for skins and **** m8 or knowing you travelling on bike to get some punani


----------



## MI.RO

Smitch said:


> Got a nice G of meth today, shame it was all crushed up, much prefer it when it's in crystal form. :thumb
> 
> Just need to buy a pipe now, had to leave my last one in Oz. Had a quick browse online but can only find crack pipes or ones for smoking weed in the head shops.
> 
> Any ideas for good websites that sell pipes? If not I'll take a trip up to Camden and grab one.


 Why don´t you snort it ? Smoking it will destroy your teeth.


----------



## gregstm

Frandeman said:


> Do you think DNP and MANDY will f**k me up ?
> 
> My stomach been funny last few days
> 
> But I'm getting shreeded so f**k it


 And how it was?? Ive done mandy 3 days in row on gear tren etc in summer and I was fvcking melting and sweating as fvck for few days


----------



## Frandeman

gregstm said:


> And how it was?? Ive done mandy 3 days in row on gear tren etc in summer and I was fvcking melting and sweating as fvck for few days


 Let's just say

it's fu**ing hot in here


----------



## Kill Kcal

Frandeman said:


> Let's just say
> 
> it's fu**ing hot in here


 I love your antics but be fu**ing careful!

Also, I don't know how you can smash MD so often, I'd be a depressed wreck.


----------



## Frandeman

Kill Kcal said:


> I love your antics but be fu**ing careful!
> 
> Also, I don't know how you can smash MD so often, I'd be a depressed wreck.


 Good quality drugs

makes the difference


----------



## 4NT5

Frandeman said:


> Good quality drugs
> 
> makes the difference


 So does the company and tunes......enjoy


----------



## Gavinmcl

4NT5 said:


> So does the company and tunes......enjoy


 nah I'm now up myself drinking Jack straight few xanax and **** and watching Joe rogan podcast, life is fine


----------



## Smitch

MI.RO said:


> Why don´t you snort it ? Smoking it will destroy your teeth.


 Just like smoking it.

I don't smoke anything elsewhere and don't do it all the time.

Just on the coke over in Belfast this weekend though. :thumb


----------



## Dogbolt

Anyone else up late? I'm on the Stella and JD watching American Werewolf In London...


----------



## Smitch

Dogbolt said:


> Anyone else up late? I'm on the Stella and JD watching American Werewolf In London...


 Yep, in Belfast this weekend been out doing coke and boozing all weekend.

Back at hotel now, just done a couple of lines, done 10mg of valium and drinking a Kopparberg, got to be up in 4 hours for a flight. :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

MI.RO said:


> Why don´t you snort it ? Smoking it will destroy your teeth.


 Have you ever tried snorting it? It's like fcuking glass and that whole meth mouth thing is nothing to do with the ROA. It's about bad oral hygiene from staying up for several days not brushing your teeth and drinking shitty drinks


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Just like smoking it.
> 
> I don't smoke anything elsewhere and don't do it all the time.
> 
> Just on the coke over in Belfast this weekend though. :thumb


 Have you snorted it? It's BRUTAL! Plus to me anyway snorting it, it feels the same as normal speed, smoking is where the magics at


----------



## Matt-Steron

^^^^ Agreed. Smoking is the way forward. When I used to be bang on it, railing it felt the same as just doing good old base.


----------



## MI.RO

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Have you ever tried snorting it? It's like fcuking glass and that whole meth mouth thing is nothing to do with the ROA. It's about bad oral hygiene from staying up for several days not brushing your teeth and drinking shitty drinks


 Yeah, i tried. No problem. You just have to crush it as much as possible.

If it is has nothing to do with smoking, then why people which snort it doesn´t have rotten teeth ?

Btw, where i originally come from is 90+ % of meth in powder form, that´s why everybody snort rather then smoke.


----------



## Dogbolt

Ended up staying up till 2, then went to bed, got up at 7:30 and got straight back on it. Was sat in the sun all day with coke and stella.


----------



## Gavinmcl

had a joint at 3 it f**ked me right up , couldn't hold conversation after initial glow, had three cans of Strongbow and just had my second bump feeling better now

weed was suppose to be agent Orange which was sativa heavy but that wee bit sent me on an energetic downfall into complete confusion not for me I prefer clearness this just got me f**ked up , second attempt didn't like first try either couldn't move few weeks ago and was stuck to couch


----------



## Gavinmcl




----------



## Haunted_Sausage

MI.RO said:


> Yeah, i tried. No problem. You just have to crush it as much as possible.
> 
> *If it is has nothing to do with smoking, then why people which snort it doesn´t have rotten teeth ?*
> 
> Btw, where i originally come from is 90+ % of meth in powder form, that´s why everybody snort rather then smoke.


 They do! It's not smoking meth that causes them to rot, all amphetamines cause dry mouth. Your not producing much saliva and that in turn means your teeth aren't protected and guess what...? Are more prone to rotting.


----------



## Gavinmcl

quiet one tonight, can't wait for this long weekend and do some proper partying


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> quiet one tonight, can't wait for this long weekend and do some proper partying
> 
> View attachment 140975


 Had some top quality stuff from notts last weekend. Got nice rock of crack waiting for this weekend! Cannot wait!


----------



## gregstm

Time to finish my detox


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Had some top quality stuff from notts last weekend. Got nice rock of crack waiting for this weekend! Cannot wait!


 thinking of going down the speed route this weekend m8 I can get good sulphate my way and I've not had in a while so fancy a change plus will cover a long weekend if not I could probably rattle over 5g of proper no bother

crack ain't for me I went through 120 worth in under an hour , but I batter through piles of powder each week


----------



## gregstm

Gavinmcl said:


> thinking of going down the speed route this weekend m8 I can get good sulphate my way and I've not had in a while so fancy a change plus will cover a long weekend if not I could probably rattle over 5g of proper no bother
> 
> crack ain't for me I went through 120 worth in under an hour , but I batter through piles of powder each week


 I said never again take speed but after sniff all coke cant be fussy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> thinking of going down the speed route this weekend m8 I can get good sulphate my way and I've not had in a while so fancy a change plus will cover a long weekend if not I could probably rattle over 5g of proper no bother
> 
> crack ain't for me I went through 120 worth in under an hour , but I batter through piles of powder each week


 It's only for a treat, I could do 1000's of pounds worth in a couple of days otherwise and that sort of money I can't spare lol

get some meth if you can  or recrystallise your speed like I did and try to pull some of the cuts out


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

gregstm said:


> I said never again take speed but after sniff all coke cant be fussy
> 
> View attachment 140977


 A £1 bag of speed? Lol


----------



## gregstm

Haunted_Sausage said:


> A £1 bag of speed? Lol


 Heh there is only 0.5g left had gram of speed for 10£ 

had some coke with mate before and when it gone just picked up 1g... Didnt want more coz I wouldnt sleep for 2-3 days.


----------



## Gavinmcl

this whiskey is nice , very like Jack Daniels , but with no sweetness that people complain about and a nice after taste almost vanilla more than whiskey and it's stronger at 43%

the coke is new no idea how it is but in three more triples I'll know


----------



## Sasnak

@Haunted_Sausage

@Gavinmcl

Weekend come early then 

Good Friday tomorrow :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Sasnak yes m8 long weekend So enjoying it , heavy night tonight take it easy tommorow , heading to parkhead (Celtic) to see a training session it's free since it's holidays and although it's naff I need to keep the wee ones active with them being off they're full of energy and if they are stuck in can get bored

nothing planned beyond that tbh but I should get few good sessions in as it's first holiday of year for me so enjoying it as much as possible


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Sasnak said:


> @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> @Gavinmcl
> 
> Weekend come early then
> 
> Good Friday tomorrow :whistling:


 I got a teener of crack from derby to bring home but ended up smoking it all on the way back!


----------



## Smitch

We're off to Brighton in a bit for the weekend.

Will take a couple of g of sniff with us, some pink rebull pills, laughing gas, liquid G and some valium.

I'll leave the meth at home as we won't be able to smoke it in the hotel. :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ok boys it's on today.

Lsd (Never tried)

Mdma

Xanax

Balloons

Coke (flake)

BEERS

Let's have it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> View attachment 141094
> 
> 
> Ok boys it's on today.
> 
> Lsd (Never tried)
> 
> Mdma
> 
> Xanax
> 
> Balloons
> 
> Coke (flake)
> 
> BEERS
> 
> Let's have it


 Just check it is acid and not something like 25i-Nbome, acid tabs won't taste of anything nbome is bitter.

also, if you swallow it straight away you will be safer than leaving it in your gob for ages as there's no need to with acid but nbome has to be absorbed sublingually. Remember it can take over an hour to feel it kick in so don't get too impatient and neck a load 

Have fun


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Just check it is acid and not something like 25i-Nbome, acid tabs won't taste of anything nbome is bitter.
> 
> also, if you swallow it straight away you will be safer than leaving it in your gob for ages as there's no need to with acid but nbome has to be absorbed sublingually. Remember it can take over an hour to feel it kick in so don't get too impatient and neck a load
> 
> Have fun


 Yep been tested and cane up no colour in marquis. Good reviews.

Gonna just swallow straight up in the pub with mates then go home if it's too much  thanks bud


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yep been tested and cane up no colour in marquis. Good reviews.
> 
> Gonna just swallow straight up in the pub with mates then go home if it's too much  thanks bud


 Plus you got some xanax to calm you down if s**t gets crazy. You'll love it though I'm sure. It is still one of my favourites but I never seem to find the right time to do it these days


----------



## Gavinmcl

yep lsd it still one of my favourites, I'm heading out tonight for dinner but I may take a few on Saturday night , I've got some sitting I've been holding onto for a while

I've got around 8 where's wally and a good amount of Hoffman 200 anniversary ones which are sublime , I've never had any come close to the same visual control I had on even one and I've taken loads and large amounts aswel, took 10.5 where's wally ones and all I could see was police cars and police and I mean every car and every person and even added visual ones

however one Hoffman and I was levitating stuff around my flat at the time and once I hit the lights off tunes on I literally melted into space


----------



## Gavinmcl

get yourself one of these aswel

laserpod

just watch I bought one ten years ago and people are saying current ones are rubbish after few minutes reading you need to find old one they're pretty good


----------



## Gavinmcl

late start got around 100ml of Jim beam left and two cans of Strongbow aswel


----------



## Slagface

Been having trouble sleeping last few weeks. Not being tired till 4-5am, sleeping for 2-3 hours then being fuxked all day, also my dreams, sleep paralysis and apnea have been bad aswell, so asked my mate to bring round some weed to help sort out my nights out. c**t bought me half ounce


----------



## Smitch

Slagface said:


> Been having trouble sleeping last few weeks. Not being tired till 4-5am, sleeping for 2-3 hours then being fuxked all day, also my dreams, sleep paralysis and apnea have been bad aswell, so asked my mate to bring round some weed to help sort out my nights out. c**t bought me half ounce
> 
> View attachment 141124


 Valium mate, 10mg will see you right.


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> Valium mate, 10mg will see you right.


 Sleep is for babies :tongue10:


----------



## Slagface

Smitch said:


> Valium mate, 10mg will see you right.


 f**k that. I know enough blues heads to not touch that stuff. Much prefer a natural remedy


----------



## Frandeman

I need a detox :whistling:

Been doing too much s**t since Christmas and Mrs no happy

I'm 40 soon


----------



## Gavinmcl

prepped 5 insulin pins with bac water and half g of ket so 50mg/ml in each , I've just taken 4 where's wally acid I had aside from ten years ago and im just about to roll 5 light joints for throughout the night

also set aside 2 lines of 2ce (7mg) low dosage but it will be enough to send me to the moon if required stuff burns like mad though honestly like getting stabbed in the head

plan is to watch few ultra music festival shows and possibly Joe rogan podcast


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> prepped 5 insulin pins with bac water and half g of ket so 50mg/ml in each , I've just taken 4 where's wally acid I had aside from ten years ago and im just about to roll 5 light joints for throughout the night
> 
> also set aside 2 lines of 2ce (7mg) low dosage but it will be enough to send me to the moon if required stuff burns like mad though honestly like getting stabbed in the head
> 
> plan is to watch few ultra music festival shows and possibly Joe rogan podcast


 I used to love the 2cs! Sounds like your nights well sorted anyway, have a good'un


----------



## Sasnak

Frandeman said:


> I need a detox :whistling:
> 
> Been doing too much s**t since Christmas and Mrs no happy
> 
> I'm 40 soon


 Life begins at 40 

I'm already there :thumbup1:


----------



## tyke1

Gatecrasher tomorrow lads. Mdma is the order of the day for that one. Out at 7pm for the all nighter


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> prepped 5 insulin pins with bac water and half g of ket so 50mg/ml in each , I've just taken 4 where's wally acid I had aside from ten years ago and im just about to roll 5 light joints for throughout the night
> 
> also set aside 2 lines of 2ce (7mg) low dosage but it will be enough to send me to the moon if required stuff burns like mad though honestly like getting stabbed in the head
> 
> plan is to watch few ultra music festival shows and possibly Joe rogan podcast


 You have to mainline the K?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> You have to mainline the K?


 IM usually, I've only done it a handful of times I think IV woukd come on too fast??


----------



## Smitch

Haunted_Sausage said:


> IM usually, I've only done it a handful of times I think IV woukd come on too fast??


 I wouldn't even snort the crap. :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> I wouldn't even snort the crap. :lol:


 I have t had any for months! Your tolerance builds super quick so you end up having HUGE lines after a few days.

i couldn't remember what sized lines I used to start with and ended up having much more than I wanted and K-holing straight away haha


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Smitch @Haunted_Sausage

I usually I'm into triceps hadn't had any for a while just a little weeks ago, I only used one around hour 4 into the acid and that was me smoked two joints all night and no way could handle and more the ketamine took me to a different realm

I was wanting introspective feel all night but I was tripping too hard to think at all for half of it lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> @Smitch @Haunted_Sausage
> 
> I usually I'm into triceps hadn't had any for a while just a little weeks ago, I only used one around hour 4 into the acid and that was me smoked two joints all night and no way could handle and more the ketamine took me to a different realm
> 
> I was wanting introspective feel all night but I was tripping too hard to think at all for half of it lol


 Haha yeh for me if I go out to find something from my trips I usually try to hard and can't remember a think from my thoughts switching from one thing to another


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Plus you got some xanax to calm you down if s**t gets crazy. You'll love it though I'm sure. It is still one of my favourites but I never seem to find the right time to do it these days


 Didn't use the xanax until 9pm last night for bed. Yeah the acid was fu**ing great. Loved it, just laughed for a solid 5 hours then not sure what happened lol.

Yep this required month's of planning. No more free spur of the moment days like that.



Gavinmcl said:


> yep lsd it still one of my favourites, I'm heading out tonight for dinner but I may take a few on Saturday night , I've got some sitting I've been holding onto for a while
> 
> I've got around 8 where's wally and a good amount of Hoffman 200 anniversary ones which are sublime , I've never had any come close to the same visual control I had on even one and I've taken loads and large amounts aswel, took 10.5 where's wally ones and all I could see was police cars and police and I mean every car and every person and even added visual ones
> 
> however one Hoffman and I was levitating stuff around my flat at the time and once I hit the lights off tunes on I literally melted into space


 My friends cat looked amazing but would never come near me  I think next time I'd like to do 3 hits or combine it with 2cb also.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Frandeman said:


> I need a detox :whistling:
> 
> Been doing too much s**t since Christmas and Mrs no happy
> 
> I'm 40 soon


 Did you detox?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Didn't use the xanax until 9pm last night for bed. Yeah the acid was fu**ing great. Loved it, just laughed for a solid 5 hours then not sure what happened lol.
> 
> Yep this required month's of planning. No more free spur of the moment days like that.
> 
> My friends cat looked amazing but would never come near me  I think next time I'd like to do 3 hits or combine it with 2cb also.


 Thing is I like to do it spontaneously as when I plan stuff I look too much into things as oppose to just going with the flow.

regarding the cats, it's funny you mentioned that as we have 2 and they can have us in stitches just by being themselves and our fat fluffy cat always looks like she has a pink/green glow when we're tripping lol


----------



## wylde99

Is it wrong for me to have a cheeky session with a mate Tomorrow night?

Got a day off the next day but just feels strange getting smashed on a Wednesday night


----------



## benji666

Iam going to get a bollocking from my psychiatrist tomorrow over my valium use. They seem to worry about that more than my use of gear. Social worker asked why Iam using it, the truth is I get wound up by all the noise outside from the pub a few doors away and I can't sleep due to feeling so angry. The valium calms me down. They have me on buspirone right now but it done f**k all for that. Social worker said , tomorrow she is coming in with me to see him {she is turning into my bloody mother she is}.... and she was talking about zoplicone to help me sleep. possibly a mood stabliser as well. I don't mind the zoplicone but I dont' want to take the mood stabliser as I like being angry all the time in a way, it helps my training. Might not have a choice in not taking it to be honest.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a cheeky session with a mate Tomorrow night?
> 
> Got a day off the next day but just feels strange getting smashed on a Wednesday night


 Mate! I get on I any time and still go to work the next day wired! I've calmed down a bit but remember having to have huge lines to get me sorted for going to work and big lines before I pulled up! My boss told me if I sneeze I'd end up getting everyone high haha

was at court last year and had been on it for 2 days u till my gf reminded me I had to be at court in 3 hours, few good hits of meth, a bath and I was sorted lol

im 30 this year, I had really hoped I would grow out of this s**t haha


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mate! I get on I any time and still go to work the next day wired! I've calmed down a bit but remember having to have huge lines to get me sorted for going to work and big lines before I pulled up! My boss told me if I sneeze I'd end up getting everyone high haha
> 
> was at court last year and had been on it for 2 days u till my gf reminded me I had to be at court in 3 hours, few good hits of meth, a bath and I was sorted lol
> 
> im 30 this year, I had really hoped I would grow out of this s**t haha


 Haha Quality! Your right though, doesnt matter what day if the week it is to have fun!

Im 28 and thought id also grow out of it by now


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a cheeky session with a mate Tomorrow night?
> 
> Got a day off the next day but just feels strange getting smashed on a Wednesday night


 I go out after work all the time during the week and get on it.

Quite often go for a beer at lunch and stay out for 3-4 hours drinking and doing sniff, go back for an hour to get a bit of work done and then fvck off out again.

I work in a big shared office with loads of other parts of our business, people we don't know, and come back wrecked, get some right disgusted looks sometimes. Had a massive night on a Wednesday back end of last year, don't know how i ended up there but i woke up face down at 7am under my desk the next morning. I dragged myself off the floor and headed to the lifts so i could get the train home and passed some bird that works on our floor on the way out, i must have looked like I'd been dug up, she just gave me the filthiest look and walked off.

:lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> I go out after work all the time during the week and get on it.
> 
> Quite often go for a beer at lunch and stay out for 3-4 hours drinking and doing sniff, go back for an hour to get a bit of work done and then fvck off out again.
> 
> I work in a big shared office with loads of other parts of our business, people we don't know, and come back wrecked, get some right disgusted looks sometimes. Had a massive night on a Wednesday back end of last year, don't know how i ended up there but i woke up face down at 7am under my desk the next morning. I dragged myself off the floor and headed to the lifts so i could get the train home and passed some bird that works on our floor on the way out, i must have looked like I'd been dug up, she just gave me the filthiest look and walked off.
> 
> :lol:


 did you throw any migdets at a oversized dart board aswel by any chance ?


----------



## Gavinmcl

wylde99 said:


> Is it wrong for me to have a cheeky session with a mate Tomorrow night?
> 
> Got a day off the next day but just feels strange getting smashed on a Wednesday night


 I do it all the time I hate tv and feel like I waste a night if I sit watching it, now if I have next day off Jesus I go off the rails before come dine with me comes on


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> did you throw any migdets at a oversized dart board aswel by any chance ?


 No, me and my boss drank a bottle of Absolut vodka each in the strip club across the road from the office though.

He went for a piss about 3am and when he came back to our table I'd gone, can only assume that I'd gone into auto pilot mode and wandered back to the office, it's open 24/7 so i must have just got back to my desk and collapsed.

I really don't know how I'm still alive after all these years. :beer:


----------



## Smitch

That moment when you're going through a cupboard and find a lump of coke that must have been there 2 years at least. :lol:


----------



## wylde99

Smitch said:


> That moment when you're going through a cupboard and find a lump of coke that must have been there 2 years at least. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 141271


 What the...haha, did you really just find that Randomly?


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> What the...haha, did you really just find that Randomly?


 Yep, was looking for some 2ml barrels in a cupboard I used to keep them in as I've run out and came across it while rummaging around.

It's not that uncommon to find pills and powders stashed about the place, chucked that lump on the scales and it was 0.93 so I'd say there's just over a gram in total.

I haven't used those bags in at least 2 years though so it's got to be older than that, still looks OK and smells a bit so that'll get done this weekend!


----------



## Denied

Smitch said:


> Yep, was looking for some 2ml barrels in a cupboard I used to keep them in as I've run out and came across it while rummaging around.
> 
> It's not that uncommon to find pills and powders stashed about the place, chucked that lump on the scales and it was 0.93 so I'd say there's just over a gram in total.
> 
> I haven't used those bags in at least 2 years though so it's got to be older than that, still looks OK and smells a bit so that'll get done this weekend!


 How much coke, do you buy in one go? I'll admit, as I got older, it wasn't uncommon to have a few pills left over. Cokes always gone and there's always one badger in the corner ringing the dealer back at 5 am, how ever much we started with.


----------



## Smitch

Denied said:


> How much coke, do you buy in one go? I'll admit, as I got older, it wasn't uncommon to have a few pills left over. Cokes always gone and there's always one badger in the corner ringing the dealer back at 5 am, how ever much we started with.


 Don't wanna discuss numbers on here for obvious reasons but we get enough. 

I never run out of anything, we always buy everything in bulk as it's a lot cheaper and with my missus about I can limit myself. The missus reckons we must have got a new batch in and forgotten about that lump I found, sometimes you just can't wait to get stuck in.

With previous exes I could and would plough through untold amounts and stay up for days, my missus is a very good influence on me in many ways!


----------



## Gavinmcl

smells like gasoline tastes like rubber tyre and dulux paint and glistening like a star welcome to Friday


----------



## MrM

Gavinmcl said:


> smells like gasoline tastes like rubber tyre and dulux paint and glistening like a star welcome to Friday
> 
> View attachment 141335


 Is that crystal meth?


----------



## Smitch

Well it turns out that old bit of coke I found was still fvcking decent, not been to sleep yet!

Had a couple of pills and smoked some meth too, along with countless balloons and copious amounts of booze.


----------



## Gavinmcl

MrM said:


> Is that crystal meth?


 nah just coke I've crushed to dust new stuff isn't flake so it's crisp dry no oil and hard

@Smitch no benzos or weed to get to sleep or was plan to stay awake ?


----------



## Aim2Gain

....


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

I wish I had got something now  I wanted some more crack but I smoke it before I get home lol


----------



## spudsy

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mate! I get on I any time and still go to work the next day wired! I've calmed down a bit but remember having to have huge lines to get me sorted for going to work and big lines before I pulled up! My boss told me if I sneeze I'd end up getting everyone high haha
> 
> was at court last year and had been on it for 2 days u till my gf reminded me I had to be at court in 3 hours, few good hits of meth, a bath and I was sorted lol
> 
> im 30 this year, I had really hoped I would grow out of this s**t haha


 You never fully grow out of it mate


----------



## mrpitbull

Aim2Gain said:


> just chillin tonight, 0.5g it doesnt smell massive but soo smooth a snort, big euphoric hit tho. rock been crushed a bit would be more shiny. got some valium for some quality sleep
> 
> View attachment 141348


 That's good stuff that, straight off the brick. Finger licking good.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Aim2Gain said:


> just chillin tonight, 0.5g it doesnt smell massive but soo smooth a snort, big euphoric hit tho. rock been crushed a bit would be more shiny. got some valium for some quality sleep
> 
> View attachment 141348


 looks nice m8 enjoy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Aim2Gain said:


> just chillin tonight, 0.5g it doesnt smell massive but soo smooth a snort, big euphoric hit tho. rock been crushed a bit would be more shiny. got some valium for some quality sleep
> 
> View attachment 141348


 DN vendor me thinks?


----------



## Gavinmcl

same stuff tonight crushes easily smell is not nice can smell it opening the baggy and strong smell of solvent however it's crisp dry it's weird in use to chewing gum oily fishscale this is different in every way , still premium white and different rush not heavy but quick and speedy almost but defo legit coke


----------



## tyke1

Anyone on some decent acid? Nice on a Saturday. Last week went off at gatecrasher on the pills


----------



## Gavinmcl

tyke1 said:


> Anyone on some decent acid? Nice on a Saturday. Last week went off at gatecrasher on the pills


 no but it's my favourite drug , I use it on special occasions and haven't had in few years I have stock from at least 8 years ago though , it's a drug I use not abuse , I have some anniversary albert Hoffman 200 bicycle days and where's wally

I would use every season of the year for some reason of appreciation of earth autumn was excellent with all the trees changing colour then when it snowed it blew my mind the snow would shine and glisten with green and purple glow


----------



## tyke1

Sound amazing mate.


----------



## Dn82

Gavinmcl said:


> same stuff tonight crushes easily smell is not nice can smell it opening the baggy and strong smell of solvent however it's crisp dry it's weird in use to chewing gum oily fishscale this is different in every way , still premium white and different rush not heavy but quick and speedy almost but defo legit coke
> 
> View attachment 141364


 Send me some.... Lol


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> nah just coke I've crushed to dust new stuff isn't flake so it's crisp dry no oil and hard
> 
> @Smitch no benzos or weed to get to sleep or was plan to stay awake ?


 Just took some valium at midday to knock me out. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gavinmcl

quiet in here now , old firm tommorow going to my mate's with 5g of proper , between 4 and starting 10am lol be messy onejust 4 cans of dark fruit and bottle of vodoe tonight


----------



## White Lines

2 grams of flake completely minced tins of Strongbow and 8 10mg Vallies so far

Light work


----------



## SoberHans

Great thread.

Haven't had coke in years before the rise in quality but want to try some decent stuff again.

Don't know anyone who can get it. Is it safe using dark net without tails, tumbling etc just for a couple grams here and there? Haven't got a PC or laptop.

Cheers


----------



## Frandeman

SoberHans said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Haven't had coke in years before the rise in quality but want to try some decent stuff again.
> 
> Don't know anyone who can get it. Is it safe using dark net without tails, tumbling etc just for a couple grams here and there? Haven't got a PC or laptop.
> 
> Cheers


 In the toilets of gay bars

You will always get the best stuff :thumb


----------



## Aim2Gain

SoberHans said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Haven't had coke in years before the rise in quality but want to try some decent stuff again.
> 
> Don't know anyone who can get it. Is it safe using dark net without tails, tumbling etc just for a couple grams here and there? Haven't got a PC or laptop.
> 
> Cheers


 ive ordered samples from most of the best vendors on dn. strength so good order 0.5g a time. last was so strong 3 lines had me wasted pupils huge sweating agitated, but now i almost micro line to make sure i get a nice managable hit. can probs order off of a good smart phone. and order the valium or xanax , tho 4mg of xanax was way too much for me yesterday i have slept allday


----------



## Gavinmcl

Aim2Gain said:


> ive ordered samples from most of the best vendors on dn. strength so good order 0.5g a time. last was so strong 3 lines had me wasted pupils huge sweating agitated, but now i almost micro line to make sure i get a nice managable hit. can probs order off of a good smart phone. and order the valium or xanax , tho 4mg of xanax was way too much for me yesterday i have slept allday


 no wonder 4mg xanax is extreme, I've a lightweight on downers but take regularly , 0.5mg xanax knocks me out within 10minutes on a bender, I've took 1.5mg before and slept till 3pm , glad you're getting good gear m8 as you said previously had issue sourcing decent white


----------



## Aim2Gain

Gavinmcl said:


> no wonder 4mg xanax is extreme, I've a lightweight on downers but take regularly , 0.5mg xanax knocks me out within 10minutes on a bender, I've took 1.5mg before and slept till 3pm , glad you're getting good gear m8 as you said previously had issue sourcing decent white


 yeah half xanax is def a enough, found some stuff called peruvian cream it defo had no extra active cuts not hyped at all.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Aim2Gain said:


> yeah half xanax is def a enough, found some stuff called peruvian cream it defo had no extra active cuts not hyped at all.


 should be slighty yellowish in colour? pretty sure I had some years ago definitely a stand out on quality, was it minimum amount for a good hit ?

had some stuff last night and took a bog first line close to double normal ad it didn't look up to much and it was a creeper i was phoning all my old mates


----------



## Dan TT

I'd love to know the quality of the stuff your getting @Gavinmcl & @Aim2Gain compared to say what I'd get for similar priced round my end. Not a coke head but obviously it's easy to tell between the s**t and the decent stuff. Don't know if i've ever touched proper decent stuff yet and probs wouldn't know if I did as it's on day / night session when I have it so already well tanked up.


----------



## wylde99

Almost had a Heart Attack Saturday Night, thought it would a good Idea to Smoke a massive Blunt before starting some Charlie, the Weed mixed with the Booze In Itsself made me have a mini Panic Attack, I thought a Line might settle me It made me 10x worse, had really bad Chest Pains by the end kf the Night and I did £30 Worth.

I need to stop, I thought to myself the ither day that all these Drugs are just slashing Years off my life, Lets put It into Prospective, Ive been doing Coke since I was 16 (now 28) so thats 12 Years, I do It once maybe twice a Month so lets say 30 Times a Year, thats 360 times Iv'e done It in my life, all putting pressure on my Heart! Im approaching my 30's now and my Body Isnt young anymore so must put a stop to it!


----------



## Dan TT

wylde99 said:


> Almost had a Heart Attack Saturday Night, thought it would a good Idea to Smoke a massive Blunt before starting some Charlie, the Weed mixed with the Booze In Itsself made me have a mini Panic Attack, I thought a Line might settle me It made me 10x worse, had really bad Chest Pains by the end kf the Night and I did £30 Worth.
> 
> I need to stop, I thought to myself the ither day that all these Drugs are just slashing Years off my life, Lets put It into Prospective, Ive been doing Coke since I was 16 (now 28) so thats 12 Years, I do It once maybe twice a Month so lets say 30 Times a Year, thats 360 times Iv'e done It in my life, all putting pressure on my Heart! Im approaching my 30's now and my Body Isnt young anymore so must put a stop to it!


 Might lose 5 years off your life, but they'll probably have been the shitty 5 years sat watching Tipping Point while soiling yourself after a microwave cottage pie you got from Asda so who gives a fcuk


----------



## AestheticManlet

Dan TT said:


> Might lose 5 years off your life, but they'll probably be the shitty 5 years sat watching Tipping Point while soiling yourself after a microwave cottage pie you got from Asda so who gives a fcuk


 Sounds lovely.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> Almost had a Heart Attack Saturday Night, thought it would a good Idea to Smoke a massive Blunt before starting some Charlie, the Weed mixed with the Booze In Itsself made me have a mini Panic Attack, I thought a Line might settle me It made me 10x worse, had really bad Chest Pains by the end kf the Night and I did £30 Worth.
> 
> I need to stop, I thought to myself the ither day that all these Drugs are just slashing Years off my life, Lets put It into Prospective, Ive been doing Coke since I was 16 (now 28) so thats 12 Years, I do It once maybe twice a Month so lets say 30 Times a Year, thats 360 times Iv'e done It in my life, all putting pressure on my Heart! Im approaching my 30's now and my Body Isnt young anymore so must put a stop to it!


 I wouldnt worry mate - the effect is probably minimal if its once a month....

unless you are doing a 3 day bender with amounts greater than like 2 grams to yourself youll be fine.

Bear in mind there are people who do coke daily for 20 years and still live into their 60s.

You are worrying too much - you had a panic attack because you smoked weed, then made it worse by doing a fu**ing line hahaha - the chances of having a heart attack on coke if you are otherwise healthy are very slim indeed, smoke a bit of green though and suddenly you think your dying.

Just relax and have fun, or dont do it


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> Sounds lovely.


 a massive pile of coke sounds better


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt worry mate - the effect is probably minimal if its once a month....
> 
> unless you are doing a 3 day bender with amounts greater than like 2 grams to yourself youll be fine.
> 
> Bear in mind there are people who do coke daily for 20 years and still live into their 60s.
> 
> You are worrying too much - you had a panic attack because you smoked weed lol - the chances of havin a heart attack on coke if you are otherwise healthy are very slim indeed, smoke a bit of green though and suddenly you think your dying.


 Look at most the rock stars etc still alive today and done more in a year than we prob will in 10!

Weed is a s**t drug


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Look at most the rock stars etc still alive today and done more in a year than we prob will in 10!
> 
> Weed is a s**t drug


 Exactly - it makes me laugh when people do coke every month and are like "im gonna die young, im doing too much damage", youd have to be pretty unlucky to be doing any permanent or severe damage on 1g of coke every 4 weeks lol (as a ballpark)

Dont knock weed! its my favourite day to day drug - and it doesnt have the sides long term or addictive potential of benzos which makes it special.

Literally zero fun when mixed with anything other than downers though - just gives you a panic attack.


----------



## wylde99

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt worry mate - the effect is probably minimal if its once a month....
> 
> unless you are doing a 3 day bender with amounts greater than like 2 grams to yourself youll be fine.
> 
> Bear in mind there are people who do coke daily for 20 years and still live into their 60s.
> 
> You are worrying too much - you had a panic attack because you smoked weed lol - the chances of havin a heart attack on coke if you are otherwise healthy are very slim indeed, smoke a bit of green though and suddenly you think your dying.


 True, and as someone said look at Rock stars, Ozzy Osbourne being a good example, the Guy used to have Cocaone flew ain by Private Jet!

Iv'e just been concerned lately, afer Reading that Coke causes Heart Failure but I guess they Sccare Monger all Drugs, just look what they have done with Weed and everyone has believed It and now thinks It's a Lethal Drug that makes you want to Stab someone, the only thing I Stab Is a Knife through a Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> True, and as someone said look at Rock stars, Ozzy Osbourne being a good example, the Guy used to have Cocaone flew ain by Private Jet!
> 
> Iv'e just been concerned lately, afer Reading that Coke causes Heart Failure but I guess they Sccare Monger all Drugs, just look what they have done with Weed and everyone has believed It and now thinks It's a Lethal Drug that makes you want to Stab someone, the only thing I Stab Is a Knife through a Chocolate Cake.


 Seriously, if you arent enjoying it, dont do it, its as simple as that.

But dont smoke green before a drinking and coke session, your asking for anxiety. what you described was a classic panic attack.

The thing is you were saying it was the coke, but you were having palpatations before hand which tells me it is not.

For the most part, the damage cocaine does to your heart is due to prolonged periods of extremely elevated heart rate. For the occasional user, it just isnt a massive problem because you arent using it for long enough to cause lasting damage; provided you give it a break. Whereas the problem is much more serious for a chronic user who is taking it every day or for extremely long periods of time like a few days on the bounce regularly.

The same goes for cardiovascular excersize. Its good for your heart to do some cardio every day, but if you are at an extremely elevated heart rate all the time it can cause heart problems. This is noted in extreme distance runners (ultramarathon and such) having a higher rate or heart disease and death due to heart related issues, because their training requires them to maintain an elevated heart rate for extremely long periods of time every day putting a strain on them.

once again, not bad if i did one or two, but if it was a career it would probably cause problems later on down the line.

see related study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538475/

Mixing cocaine with alcohol obviously has its own host of toxicity related problems due to synthesis to cocaethol in the stomach but I dont need to go into that, I think we all knew what we got into when we cracked that first beer 

conclusion: dont do huge amounts of cocaine for sustained periods of time and youll be fine (duh)


----------



## wylde99

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Seriously, if you arent enjoying it, dont do it, its as simple as that.
> 
> But dont smoke green before a drinking and coke session, your asking for anxiety. what you described was a classic panic attack.
> 
> The thing is you were saying it was the coke, but you were having palpatations before hand which tells me it is not.
> 
> For the most part, the damage cocaine does to your heart is due to prolonged periods of extremely elevated heart rate. For the occasional user, it just isnt a massive problem because you arent using it for long enough to cause lasting damage; provided you give it a break. Whereas the problem is much more serious for a chronic user who is taking it every day or for extremely long periods of time like a few days on the bounce regularly.
> 
> The same goes for cardiovascular excersize. Its good for your heart to do some cardio every day, but if you are at an extremely elevated heart rate all the time it can cause heart problems. This is noted in extreme distance runners (ultramarathon and such) having a higher rate or heart disease and death due to heart related issues, because their training requires them to maintain an elevated heart rate for extremely long periods of time every day putting a strain on them.
> 
> once again, not bad if i did one or two, but if it was a career it would probably cause problems later on down the line.
> 
> see related study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3538475/
> 
> Mixing cocaine with alcohol obviously has its own host of toxicity related problems due to synthesis to cocaethol in the stomach but I dont need to go into that, I think we all knew what we got into when we cracked that first beer
> 
> conclusion: dont do huge amounts of cocaine for sustained periods of time and youll be fine (duh)


 Never had it put that way to me before, and you made a load of sence.

Like you say if you do It 5/7 days a Week and large amounts then there an Issue, but yer I do twice a Month at most and little amounts and am normally In Bed by Midnight!

I just think of the many times Iv'e laid there with my Heart Racing not being able to sleep and being In Hell, Paranpid thoughts and thinking I won't survive the Night, when I thought of how many times thats happend I worried but you have put It In Prospective a bit.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> Never had it put that way to me before, and you made a load of sence.
> 
> Like you say if you do It 5/7 days a Week and large amounts then there an Issue, but yer I do twice a Month at most and little amounts and am normally In Bed by Midnight!
> 
> I just think of the many times Iv'e laid there with my Heart Racing not being able to sleep and being In Hell, Paranpid thoughts and thinking I won't survive the Night, when I thought of how many times thats happend I worried but you have put It In Prospective a bit.


 End of night freakout is classic! but rememeber you are taking something that binds GABA receptors (alcohol) and something that stops the reuptake of dopamine in excessive amounts. Then you are discontinuing it, so all the feel good chemicals suddenly halted and you have left is the elevated heartrate and a fragile mind state, its prime for that kind of panic.

Thats why people take valium, zopiclone, xanax to get to sleep after a night on it. I use zopiclone, its ****in great and you dont feel so bad the next day, just dont take it any other time and it doesnt lose its effect.

But yeah in the dosages and frequency you are outlining, I wouldnt worry tbh, just be responsible and weigh up the risk to make your own decision, I know I made mine.


----------



## gregstm

wylde99 said:


> Almost had a Heart Attack Saturday Night, thought it would a good Idea to Smoke a massive Blunt before starting some Charlie, the Weed mixed with the Booze In Itsself made me have a mini Panic Attack, I thought a Line might settle me It made me 10x worse, had really bad Chest Pains by the end kf the Night and I did £30 Worth.
> 
> I need to stop, I thought to myself the ither day that all these Drugs are just slashing Years off my life, Lets put It into Prospective, Ive been doing Coke since I was 16 (now 28) so thats 12 Years, I do It once maybe twice a Month so lets say 30 Times a Year, thats 360 times Iv'e done It in my life, all putting pressure on my Heart! Im approaching my 30's now and my Body Isnt young anymore so must put a stop to it!


 Like Lifesizepenguin said its because weed that you had a panic attack...

had this couple times specially when smoked after few days of taking coke/speed and even now when I smoke ocassionaly I feel anxiety which puts me off weed

its funny when you teenager or early 20's you can smoke sh1tloads of it and be fine, I used to smoke 2-3g a day for years sometimes ounce over weekend and enjoy it but now Im nearly 29 and dont like it anymore coz it doesnt work as it used to... still sometimes when I want to chillout and rest after work/gym I take 5-10mg valium before smoke then Im completely fine

or the best combo for me is mandy+weed then I can smoke 15 joints and dont have even slightly anxiety


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> True, and as someone said look at Rock stars, Ozzy Osbourne being a good example, the Guy used to have Cocaone flew ain by Private Jet!
> 
> Iv'e just been concerned lately, afer Reading that Coke causes Heart Failure but I guess they Sccare Monger all Drugs, just look what they have done with Weed and everyone has believed It and now thinks It's a Lethal Drug that makes you want to Stab someone, the only thing I Stab Is a Knife through a Chocolate Cake.


 I dont think many people demonise weed. But lots of people praise it as some cure all wonder drug. That annoys the sh1t outta me.... people shouldn't let personal choices cloud science fact.

You will 100pros and 100 cons for literally anything on the internet


----------



## Ukmeathead

Do you guys have a protocol for recovery through the week after a binge session? I personally take a ton of vit c for a week 5g a day.


----------



## wylde99

Ukmeathead said:


> Do you guys have a protocol for recovery through the week after a binge session? I personally take a ton of vit c for a week 5g a day.


 I have get really down and Depressed 2 or 3 days after a Session, I don't take anything and just Grin and Bare it but will try Vit C


----------



## Ukmeathead

wylde99 said:


> I have get really down and Depressed 2 or 3 days after a Session, I don't take anything and just Grin and Bare it but will try Vit C


 I used to wait it out but could take upto a week to feel normal again, just got to get them neurotransmitters working again.


----------



## Dogbolt

Aim2Gain said:


> i think this is as good as it gets,made in columbia .i do 0.5g in 12 hours , guys on site are buying 2g a weekend social stuff just because of the crazy feel. but getting 30 lines a gram out of the proper stuff ,
> 
> View attachment 142016


 Is this from a vendor with the same logo?


----------



## wylde99

Been told this before, we are doomed.

With all the Stimulants Ive done and Excersise I give me until 55-60tops.


----------



## AestheticManlet

wylde99 said:


> Been told this before, we are doomed.
> 
> With all the Stimulants Ive done and Excersise I give me until 55-60tops.
> 
> View attachment 142110


 I'll be fvcked in a few years then haha.


----------



## wylde99

Ross1991 said:


> I'll be fvcked in a few years then haha.


 Same here, Stimulants since I was 15, at least once a Month until now (28) a lot of Running, Excersise and I Love my Caffeine! Life expectancy 42 lol


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> Same here, Stimulants since I was 15, at least once a Month until now (28) a lot of Running, Excersise and I Love my Caffeine! Life expectancy 42 lol


 This plus I'm 4 years older. Add smoking on top, reccy's average every two weeks but sometimes twice a week.

No pension for me!


----------



## wylde99

Oh well at least we Die young but Die happy


----------



## LukeCrossan

Aim2Gain said:


> i think this is as good as it gets,made in columbia .i do 0.5g in 12 hours , guys on site are buying 2g a weekend social stuff just because of the crazy feel. but getting 30 lines a gram out of the proper stuff ,
> 
> View attachment 142016


 whats this like been thinking of trying from the logo


----------



## MI.RO

Aim2Gain said:


> ive ordered samples from most of the best vendors on dn. strength so good order 0.5g a time. last was so strong 3 lines had me wasted pupils huge sweating agitated, but now i almost micro line to make sure i get a nice managable hit. can probs order off of a good smart phone. and order the valium or xanax , tho 4mg of xanax was way too much for me yesterday i have slept allday


 did you always received what you´ve ordered ? some vendors have lot of positive feedbacks, but anything can happen. i just want to order some MDMA, because i can´t get it anywhere around and it´s crazy cheap on DN


----------



## gymaddict1986

Haven't Done RECCYS in years but it was always cocaine and ecstasy .Ended up stopping the gerners tho after a bad trip and thought I was going die. Should have listened to my mates when he said you only need 1 lol. But I suppose we can all have reckless Moments growing up


----------



## Kill Kcal

chezzer said:


> Thick as f**k.


 Delete your post, absolute weapon.


----------



## alty83

Kill Kcal said:


> Delete your post, absolute weapon.


 Let natural selection take Its Course mate


----------



## Aim2Gain

LukeCrossan said:


> whats this like been thinking of trying from the logo


 like smooth no smell as do a line. no savage numbness just mellow like a menthol feel with out mint in airways. no big drip down throat.no bogeys but no need for big lines. its all cerebral. like if you have it under control you can do what ever. bang the misses 2 hours after a line and it reallys comes back . such a nice week on just 1g


----------



## gregstm

Who's got some experience with crystal meth? Didnt have it for years and yesterday my mate gave me a line for try.... lets say I had 2 tiny lines maybe 0.1 max 0.15g together 12 hrs ago and its still works far to strong lol I mean I feel fvcking amazing but took 10mg valium and 40mg propranolol to feel atleast bit normal at work 

anyway stuff is sooo good still have 0.1g and thinking about have little line after lunch but not sure if I would go sleep... still got lots of valium just in case


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gregstm said:


> Who's got some experience with crystal meth? Didnt have it for years and yesterday my mate gave me a line for try.... lets say I had 2 tiny lines maybe 0.1 max 0.15g together 12 hrs ago and its still works far to strong lol I mean I feel fvcking amazing but took 10mg valium and 40mg propranolol to feel atleast bit normal at work
> 
> anyway stuff is sooo good still have 0.1g and thinking about have little line after lunch but not sure if I would go sleep... still got lots of valium just in case


 yeah, dont do meth the day before work hahaha it lasts FOREVER


----------



## gregstm

Lifesizepenguin said:


> yeah, dont do meth the day before work hahaha it lasts FOREVER


 Damn but I never thought that sh1t is so strong now I know why they want 80 quid for a gram 

Had some years ago but this stuff is a completely different league or its because I was clean for few months... anyway cant resist to have one more line hopefully valium and some weed knock me out for few hours this night...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gregstm said:


> Damn but I never thought that sh1t is so strong now I know why they want 80 quid for a gram
> 
> Had some years ago but this stuff is a completely different league or its because I was clean for few months... anyway cant resist to have one more line hopefully valium and some weed knock me out for few hours this night...


 Its a different league IMO, I did it twice on its own, and once mixed into a bag of mcat and cocaine as a "shitmix" - doesnt half give you a kick up the arse.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

gregstm said:


> Who's got some experience with crystal meth? Didnt have it for years and yesterday my mate gave me a line for try.... lets say I had 2 tiny lines maybe 0.1 max 0.15g together 12 hrs ago and its still works far to strong lol I mean I feel fvcking amazing but took 10mg valium and 40mg propranolol to feel atleast bit normal at work
> 
> anyway stuff is sooo good still have 0.1g and thinking about have little line after lunch but not sure if I would go sleep... still got lots of valium just in case


 I use meth quite regularly and at work! But I smoke it IMO the magic doesn't happen untill you smoke it. Otherwise it is just like really strong speed. When you smoke it you get that real strong rush and euphoria mmmmm I need to order more actually AND just bought 2 new pipes off eBay


----------



## MI.RO

gregstm said:


> Who's got some experience with crystal meth? Didnt have it for years and yesterday my mate gave me a line for try.... lets say I had 2 tiny lines maybe 0.1 max 0.15g together 12 hrs ago and its still works far to strong lol I mean I feel fvcking amazing but took 10mg valium and 40mg propranolol to feel atleast bit normal at work
> 
> anyway stuff is sooo good still have 0.1g and thinking about have little line after lunch but not sure if I would go sleep... still got lots of valium just in case


 i used to do it sometimes back in days. usually at parties, sometimes alone, sometimes with MDMA and booze. it is really stupid to drink booze with it. it makes withdrawal 10 times worse. but with MDMA or weed it´s great.


----------



## Gavinmcl

back to AMG stamp half o


----------



## Gavinmcl

heavy night 2g+ of white, nearly finished a gram of high quality amp powder , 30mg doses, some shatter I got from my mate to try, which is too strong I'm a lightweight when it comes to dope and I smoke regularly but it f**ks me hot knifed it different all together than any other cannabis experience way to strong ,3mg xanax, litre of Jack, two bottles of wine and 4 cans and not finished...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> heavy night 2g+ of white, nearly finished a gram of high quality amp powder , 30mg doses, some shatter I got from my mate to try, which is too strong I'm a lightweight when it comes to dope and I smoke regularly but it f**ks me hot knifed it different all together than any other cannabis experience way to strong ,3mg xanax, litre of Jack, two bottles of wine and 4 cans and not finished...


 Sounds like it was a good'un! I find weed too strong for me in general, when I'm in Holland I always ask for the shittest stuff they have haha


----------



## Gavinmcl

got around 1.1g left for tonight , was tempted to start at 1500 for celtic game but it wouldve resulted in talking right through it, just the usual xanax , I have some green aswel juicy Lucy its called


----------



## wylde99

Watched "Blow" last night with Johnny Depp and the guy he plays "George Jung" was a Raging Coke Addict for Years and he's not 74 and his Heart has lasted that long so there's hope for us yet.


----------



## Frandeman

I'll smoke all this today and tomorrow


----------



## Gavinmcl

pretty much the same just a joint the now then heading to the park then going out for a steak dinner I think


----------



## Ukmeathead

It's Friday who's getting on it?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ukmeathead said:


> It's Friday who's getting on it?


 me just picked up two litres of Jack Daniels only £23 in tesco the now but I'm working till tea time then heading out for dinner so probably somewhere around 1930

picking up another half o of white after work then I'll get some pics up think my pal has some blue cheese so I'll get some of that aswel one of my favourite strains , no couch lock and I can actually smoke a full joint of it so I'll have a joint then heading to pirates of Caribbean tommorow so hot dogs with jalapenos and popcorn and tango slush


----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> me just picked up two litres of Jack Daniels only £23 in tesco the now but I'm working till tea time then heading out for dinner so probably somewhere around 1930
> 
> picking up another half o of white after work then I'll get some pics up think my pal has some blue cheese so I'll get some of that aswel one of my favourite strains , no couch lock and I can actually smoke a full joint of it so I'll have a joint then heading to pirates of Caribbean tommorow so hot dogs with jalapenos and popcorn and tango slush


 Do you just get wrecked and stay at home?


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottleneck25 said:


> Do you just get wrecked and stay at home?


 no I'm going out for dinner tonight and cinema tommorow I usually start around 1900-2000 once kids are in bed , I stop most nights around 4ish then bed then up and then out all day usually to parks with my wee ones or go to Celtic games with them I don't need a lot of sleep so survive on low amounts between 0900 to night time

I'm fully fuctional parent tbh the only time I am actually in the house is after 6ish most weekends i have 3 wee boys staying locked in a house doesn't work I average 3 or 4 hours each weekend day at a country park


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottleneck25 said:


> Do you just get wrecked and stay at home?


 maybe I answered that wrong , when I'm bevying and on coke yes i stay in with my girlfriend we talk shite for two hours smoke endless **** then f**k each other silly rest of night then joint xanax then bed

this is 95% of what happens most nights it's kind of routine now


----------



## Ukmeathead

Gavinmcl said:


> maybe I answered that wrong , when I'm bevying and on coke yes i stay in with my girlfriend we talk shite for two hours smoke endless **** then f**k each other silly rest of night then joint xanax then bed
> 
> this is 95% of what happens most nights it's kind of routine now


 Ever just got wrecked while chilling on your own?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ukmeathead said:


> Ever just got wrecked while chilling on your own?


 to an extent yeah I'll maybe stay up later than the other half most times she joins me unless it's shrooms acid dmt and she's not a fan of smoking green either unless it's to go to bed

mainly coke which I do sometimes do myself but it's usually if I've had a bevy and fancy a few lines and it's lying there but I don't buy it on the premise of using solely

I don't like being in scenario with too many people using it gets too much with conversations flying from one to another before they even end


----------



## Gavinmcl




----------



## InAndOut

Gavinmcl said:


> to an extent yeah I'll maybe stay up later than the other half most times she joins me unless it's shrooms acid dmt and she's not a fan of smoking green either unless it's to go to bed
> 
> mainly coke which I do sometimes do myself but it's usually if I've had a bevy and fancy a few lines and it's lying there but I don't buy it on the premise of using solely
> 
> I don't like being in scenario with too many people using it gets too much with conversations flying from one to another before they even end


 Everyone fighting for to be heard - been there many times! Haha


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> View attachment 142577


 That looks nice! I just got some good s**t, but it doesn't shine like that.


----------



## Smitch

We've got a boat party on the Thames tomorrow daytime which will be messy and then a festival called The Mighty Hoopla at Victoria park on Sunday which should be fun.

The missus has been treating the dark net like a fvcking pick and mix though so have an assortment of pills to chose from, they're all between 230-280mg MDMA each so they're all decent. Bought some cracking meth off there too last week so I'll be having some of that no doubt, and the usual coke.


----------



## Gavinmcl




----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> no I'm going out for dinner tonight and cinema tommorow I usually start around 1900-2000 once kids are in bed , I stop most nights around 4ish then bed then up and then out all day usually to parks with my wee ones or go to Celtic games with them I don't need a lot of sleep so survive on low amounts between 0900 to night time
> 
> I'm fully fuctional parent tbh the only time I am actually in the house is after 6ish most weekends i have 3 wee boys staying locked in a house doesn't work I average 3 or 4 hours each weekend day at a country park


 Sounds hard-core mate fair play to you. Dunno why I had a image of you just going home alone and smashing in a bag of coke lol. I can't do any drugs on my own f**k my head up royal only time i can touch them if I'm out on the town but even then when I get home I'm a mess cant sleep sweating start panicking. Even having a joint now twists my mind


----------



## bottleneck25

Smitch said:


> We've got a boat party on the Thames tomorrow daytime which will be messy and then a festival called The Mighty Hoopla at Victoria park on Sunday which should be fun.
> 
> The missus has been treating the dark net like a fvcking pick and mix though so have an assortment of pills to chose from, they're all between 230-280mg MDMA each so they're all decent. Bought some cracking meth off there too last week so I'll be having some of that no doubt, and the usual coke.
> 
> View attachment 142583


 These look awesome


----------



## Sasnak

Smitch said:


> We've got a boat party on the Thames tomorrow daytime which will be messy and then a festival called The Mighty Hoopla at Victoria park on Sunday which should be fun.
> 
> The missus has been treating the dark net like a fvcking pick and mix though so have an assortment of pills to chose from, they're all between 230-280mg MDMA each so they're all decent. Bought some cracking meth off there too last week so I'll be having some of that no doubt, and the usual coke.
> 
> View attachment 142583


 So I purchased a few off the dn a couple of weeks ago specially for the hacienda classics do at the royal albert hall last friday. It has been at least 15 years since I've dropped a pill, so I tested a couple days ahead and felt pretty much fu*k all, supposedly 250mg mdma. The Mrs said she's not partaking but on the night I took six and just about got there. I purchased 10 but 12 came in the shrink wrapped pack. 4 left so I'm going to neck them in the morning before my hiit class to make it interesting and purchase a few more next week that'll hopefully be a bit stronger as my mid life crisis continues..... :thumbup1:

Edit - Pink Teslas with model x written on the reverse of the tablet.


----------



## Dogbolt

Sasnak said:


> So I purchased a few off the dn a couple of weeks ago specially for the hacienda classics do at the royal albert hall last friday. It has been at least 15 years since I've dropped a pill, so I tested a couple days ahead and felt pretty much fu*k all, supposedly 250mg mdma. The Mrs said she's not partaking but on the night I took six and just about got there. I purchased 10 but 12 came in the shrink wrapped pack. 4 left so I'm going to neck them in the morning before my hiit class to make it interesting and purchase a few more next week that'll hopefully be a bit stronger as my mid life crisis continues..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit - Pink Teslas with model x written on the reverse of the tablet.


 Interesting, I've got some pink model X pills, not tried them yet but had them a while. Supposed to be the dogs bollocks I heard.


----------



## Chris82

I had some pink teslas last month. They were banging.

Didnt have anything written on reverse tho.


----------



## Gavinmcl

I've got just over 1.5 gram of dmt I'm planning on hitting a few pipes of it tonight, just back from b&q with all the stuff to make a homemade vape

small bit of copper tube

small light bulb

ptfe tape

pliers

and some playdoh (not from b&q)

Will post few pics up later once I'm about to hit it

also got some leftover 4-aco-dmt (psilocybin) from years back and around 5 grams of strong shrooms and around 16 acid sitting so not sure what the true plan is yet

might take 30mg of the psilocybin and hit a few vapes and just smoke some green throughout it all

was tempted to head down to boozers with my mates and get pished n watched football but it will turn into a bender until tommorow even if I take a .3 of white out it will end up resulting in me getting taxi home and picking up a quarter and heading to one of my mates gaff with everyone after


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Interesting, I've got some pink model X pills, not tried them yet but had them a while. Supposed to be the dogs bollocks I heard.


 @Sasnak

there's loads of fake telsa (shield) in UK they were legit to start with then wither copies or heavily underdosed appeared , i gp through phases of mdma every now and again but I'm not a fan anymore I use to take handfuls of pills almost every other night when I was 16-20 but I prefer the white now much better feeling I have loads of small baggies of it from years back when I use to head out n about this must be around 4 year old


----------



## Dogbolt

Cheers, I reckon mine are from the original x ones as I got them months ago and they were the only model x around at the time, stating the fact there were so many fakes and the x made them different. Will find out soon enough anyway!

Just on the beer JD and some banging C tonight. Looks like there is a new press going round that is really good.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Cheers, I reckon mine are from the original x ones as I got them months ago and they were the only model x around at the time, stating the fact there were so many fakes and the x made them different. Will find out soon enough anyway!
> 
> Just on the beer JD and some banging C tonight. Looks like there is a new press going round that is really good.


 I've opted for champions league final bottle of Jack waiting on two pizzas to be delivered and once everyone's in bed I will at minimum hit three vapes of dmt and a joint if everyone goes to bed early enough I'll drop the shrooms, after last night of buckfast litre of Jack and copious amounts of that white I need a quiet one if we went back on it we would hammer silly amounts of it


----------



## Sasnak

@Gavinmcl @Dogbolt

Yeah, any good pills are quickly copied and are either underdosed or bunk. As a former pretty heavy pill head I would aver that these may well be mda, rather than mdma, although iirc, mda is more psychedelic, so perhaps not. Maybe 2cb, dunno as I've never knowingly taken any. Either way, below purchased as supposedly 250mg mdma, this is one of the pills I have left

View attachment IMG_1606.JPG


View attachment IMG_1607.JPG


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Sasnak mda is not as common and in it's own way better than mdma it's more visual in the sense of light sensory and tracers you would know if you had mda even at low dose say 50mg and taking 6 you would be pretty f**ked as for 2cb again 6 decently dosed pills of that and you would be pretty much gone? 2cb at normal dose around 12-16mg is fun very light when you go to 25mg plus region it gets trippy


----------



## Gavinmcl

2 quid vaporizer I'll get pics of the gear up once wee ones are in bed , just remembered I've got a good sized bit of shatter in my cupboard aswel so I might give it a go on this later on aswel to see if I can get it to work better at higher temps , I used my ecig stripped it down to the exposed coil and dropped it in and hoovered the smoke up via foil pipe it worked but it's more effective at higher temps which is daunting


----------



## Sasnak

Gavinmcl said:


> @Sasnak mda is not as common and in it's own way better than mdma it's more visual in the sense of light sensory and tracers you would know if you had mda even at low dose say 50mg and taking 6 you would be pretty f**ked as for 2cb again 6 decently dosed pills of that and you would be pretty much gone? 2cb at normal dose around 12-16mg is fun very light when you go to 25mg plus region it gets trippy


 @GavinmclYes, mda was my favourite go to years ago, probably 1995-96. It was easy to get then and I much preferred it to mdma. I liked acid but I had a few paranoid moments in clubs so couldn't take it whilst out. mda was kind of halfway house between acid and mdma for me at a rave. I thought it would be around for ever but by 1998 it had dried up. That said, any decent pills had in general.

The pills I've just had *might* be pretty low dose mda, but it's been so long I couldn't really be sure other than they were slightly trippy with effects lasting well into the next day which is consistent with my experiences 20 years ago. One thing I can be sure of is there is no way they were 250mg of anything bar chalk.


----------



## RexEverthing

Gavinmcl said:


> View attachment 142584


 Buckfast! A true Scot! :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch

Sasnak said:


> So I purchased a few off the dn a couple of weeks ago specially for the hacienda classics do at the royal albert hall last friday. It has been at least 15 years since I've dropped a pill, so I tested a couple days ahead and felt pretty much fu*k all, supposedly 250mg mdma. The Mrs said she's not partaking but on the night I took six and just about got there. I purchased 10 but 12 came in the shrink wrapped pack. 4 left so I'm going to neck them in the morning before my hiit class to make it interesting and purchase a few more next week that'll hopefully be a bit stronger as my mid life crisis continues..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit - Pink Teslas with model x written on the reverse of the tablet.


 I just do halves and am f**ked so yours are duds.

Who did you buy from?


----------



## Smitch

bottleneck25 said:


> These look awesome


 Yep, can confirm they work :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing

Gavinmcl said:


> 2 quid vaporizer I'll get pics of the gear up once wee ones are in bed , just remembered I've got a good sized bit of shatter in my cupboard aswel so I might give it a go on this later on aswel to see if I can get it to work better at higher temps , I used my ecig stripped it down to the exposed coil and dropped it in and hoovered the smoke up via foil pipe it worked but it's more effective at higher temps which is daunting
> 
> View attachment 142601


 What happens if one of the kids wakes up and wants you while you're tripping balls on DMT? Heard amazing things about DMT but never tried it.


----------



## Tonynico

Gavinmcl said:


> 2 quid vaporizer I'll get pics of the gear up once wee ones are in bed , just remembered I've got a good sized bit of shatter in my cupboard aswel so I might give it a go on this later on aswel to see if I can get it to work better at higher temps , I used my ecig stripped it down to the exposed coil and dropped it in and hoovered the smoke up via foil pipe it worked but it's more effective at higher temps which is daunting
> 
> View attachment 142601


 You must be a great parent


----------



## Gavinmcl

RexEverthing said:


> What happens if one of the kids wakes up and wants you while you're tripping balls on DMT? Heard amazing things about DMT but never tried it.


 @Tonynico

it lasts for several minutes, my partner is here sober as , I've taken shrooms and acid when they've been around and we have had excellent experiences from it

infact recently when we went camping I took mushrooms and we had probably the most fun night away we've had as a family , people completely miscontrue what they think these drugs are like and go off what theyve heard or read

one thing I will give you is dmt is stronger but very very short in it's after and you're back to baseline extremely quickly and it's very easy to come out of a dmt trip , I've dropped a lighter before and it woke me and you're as sober as you were when you about to inhale


----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> 2 quid vaporizer I'll get pics of the gear up once wee ones are in bed , just remembered I've got a good sized bit of shatter in my cupboard aswel so I might give it a go on this later on aswel to see if I can get it to work better at higher temps , I used my ecig stripped it down to the exposed coil and dropped it in and hoovered the smoke up via foil pipe it worked but it's more effective at higher temps which is daunting
> 
> View attachment 142601


 Send that off to blue Peter. Looks like a crack pipe


----------



## Smitch

bottleneck25 said:


> Send that off to blue Peter. Looks like a crack pipe


 Nah, that's a crack pipe. :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25

Smitch said:


> Nah, that's a crack pipe. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 142606


 You crack head


----------



## bottleneck25

Think I might have to give dmt a go looks interesting


----------



## Dogbolt

f**k'n pills, took a third, nothing took another third an hour later still nothing. Took the last bit and its all gone pete tong! Can hardly see!


----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> @Tonynico
> 
> it lasts for several minutes, my partner is here sober as , I've taken shrooms and acid when they've been around and we have had excellent experiences from it
> 
> infact recently when we went camping I took mushrooms and we had probably the most fun night away we've had as a family , people completely miscontrue what they think these drugs are like and go off what theyve heard or read
> 
> one thing I will give you is dmt is stronger but very very short in it's after and you're back to baseline extremely quickly and it's very easy to come out of a dmt trip , I've dropped a lighter before and it woke me and you're as sober as you were when you about to inhale


 How was your evening


----------



## Sasnak

Dogbolt said:


> f**k'n pills, took a third, nothing took another third an hour later still nothing. Took the last bit and its all gone pete tong! Can hardly see!


 Those model x pink teslas?


----------



## Dogbolt

Sasnak said:


> Those model x pink teslas?


 No, still got some red defqons left that I knew were good.


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottleneck25 said:


> How was your evening


 good had two amounts one at 30mg managed to hit it three times then second time I loaded up to 40mg and could only take two hits it's not nicest experience smoking it quite harsh

I've got another bottle of buckfast and 4 cans of Strongbow for tonight and I'll probably use around .5 between two of us , up early tommorow for work

just back from go karting which was excellent


----------



## Sphinkter

Gavinmcl said:


> good had two amounts one at 30mg managed to hit it three times then second time I loaded up to 40mg and could only take two hits it's not nicest experience smoking it quite harsh
> 
> I've got another bottle of buckfast and 4 cans of Strongbow for tonight and I'll probably use around .5 between two of us , up early tommorow for work
> 
> just back from go karting which was excellent
> 
> View attachment 142612


 Is that the experience in hillington park?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sphinkter said:


> Is that the experience in hillington park?


 yes m8 pretty good fun tbh faster than what I was expecting expensive though 50 for me and my oldest one


----------



## Sasnak

Gavinmcl said:


> yes m8 pretty good fun tbh faster than what I was expecting expensive though 50 for me and my oldest one


 That doesn't sound too bad tbh. You done paintballing with him yet? That was proper expensive when I took my lad.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sasnak said:


> That doesn't sound too bad tbh. You done paintballing with him yet? That was proper expensive when I took my lad.


 no but there's one close to me that has all replica gun types my oldest would love that , he's 10 so deep into call of duty etc etc , it's hard to single out one child for stuff to do as I have three and age varied between 10 and 5 , he turned 10 last week so could go karting but paintball sounds excellent

it's not super dear but I thought junior prices would be cheaper we were both 25 notes

just started on the mango crush juice from asda and vodka , left the buckfast and cans will get a pic of gear soon


----------



## Sasnak

Paintballing isn't too bad to be fair. I went in for the first round. "Been there done that" type of attitude after one go and sat out of the rest but still spent eighty or ninety quid. The Boy had a laugh though.


----------



## Gavinmcl

steaming now can't be added chopping like Jamie Oliver normally I spend 10 minutes furiously as after a binge session any decent sized particles tend to not go up

@Sasnak what's your normal weapon of choice?


----------



## Sasnak

Lol. A Cricket Bat is the only one that springs to mind.

Not done any coke in years.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sasnak said:


> Lol. A Cricket Bat is the only one that springs to mind.
> 
> Not done any coke in years.


 the quality around nowadays is extremely high and is now what coke should be not the shitty forty quid wraps years ago

it's expensive and it's not a point ie .1 of a gram is a tenner for top notch stuff, you could get away with .2 for a non regular user for a full night and .4 for a heavy night out and after party it's much better value for money now compared to the old available stuff so a lot of people's opinion is coke is a waste of money but for the quality and the benefits of cocaine over most class a drugs it's still top dog


----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> the quality around nowadays is extremely high and is now what coke should be not the shitty forty quid wraps years ago
> 
> it's expensive and it's not a point ie .1 of a gram is a tenner for top notch stuff, you could get away with .2 for a non regular user for a full night and .4 for a heavy night out and after party it's much better value for money now compared to the old available stuff so a lot of people's opinion is coke is a waste of money but for the quality and the benefits of cocaine over most class a drugs it's still top dog


 I dunno how you do it mate get twisted then get up for work the next day fair play to you id be f**ked for days after one of your quite nights lol


----------



## bottleneck25

http://www.rowlandspharmacy.co.uk/product/NUMARK-25mg-Night-Time-Sleep-Aid/ my drugs for the evening


----------



## UK2USA

bottleneck25 said:


> http://www.rowlandspharmacy.co.uk/product/NUMARK-25mg-Night-Time-Sleep-Aid/ my drugs for the evening


 When I'm on a binge I can hardly get up off the couch!


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> We've got a boat party on the Thames tomorrow daytime which will be messy and then a festival called The Mighty Hoopla at Victoria park on Sunday which should be fun.
> 
> The missus has been treating the dark net like a fvcking pick and mix though so have an assortment of pills to chose from, they're all between 230-280mg MDMA each so they're all decent. Bought some cracking meth off there too last week so I'll be having some of that no doubt, and the usual coke.


 What was The Mighty Hoopla like mate, literally around the corner from me?


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> What was The Mighty Hoopla like mate, literally around the corner from me?


 Was really good fun, was probably 70% gay attendees as you'd expect with such an event so loads of people in crazy outfits, guys in drag etc, if you're not used to those kinds of events you might find it a bit much though.

We had a real laugh there, I'd definitely go again but we won't be living in the UK this time next year.


----------



## Gavinmcl

litre of vodka and fanta fruit twist and took out a .5 , missus is away out party time


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> f**k'n pills, took a third, nothing took another third an hour later still nothing. Took the last bit and its all gone pete tong! Can hardly see!


 I'm in no place to correct anyone on drug use but if I took a pill and it was a dud I certainly wouldn't take any more , you should look into buying a test kit they are readily available online and test for many compounds

pmma in pills seems to have been a thing of the past now but when you have a non reactive pill that takes hours to feel anything is key sign of this compound, it has similar exact effects but they are weak and slow onset be safe


----------



## Tonynico

Gavinmcl said:


> litre of vodka and fanta fruit twist and took out a .5 , missus is away out party time
> 
> View attachment 142642


 How is your mental health getting on it all the time mate


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> Was really good fun, was probably 70% gay attendees as you'd expect with such an event so loads of people in crazy outfits, guys in drag etc, if you're not used to those kinds of events you might find it a bit much though.
> 
> We had a real laugh there, I'd definitely go again but we won't be living in the UK this time next year.


 how many pills do you normally do mate the ones in your pics are all 150mg + , do you not get edgy on the pipe after the pills or does it take over?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Tonynico said:


> How is your mental health getting on it all the time mate


 to be perfectly honest I have very little side's, mental health is to an extent hard to self diagnose but my general mood is high, my energy levels are high , my life is very active in all means, I've had a first family death and cancer has reared its ugly head in one of my parents

I would use drink and coke as an emotional support any time I hit any downer even an argument would set me off but I've been to rock bottom and proper rock bottom , I went through a bad year of 2 rehabs for poly drug abuse, sniffed probably on course of upwards of £70k of coke within several months (just an estimate but it's close give or take 7.5k) amongst other drugs , I was close to suicide multiple times at times

this was around 8 years ago maybe more I'm in a much happier place and stable I've been doing heavy drugs from age of 13 almost every day I've only been straight for few weeks at a time in 15 years, it's controlled now though


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Tonynico it may not look controlled from outside but I've slowly been distancing myself from using upwards of 5 days a week to maybe 3 and it's definitely in my head to eradicate it down to one night every fortnight


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> how many pills do you normally do mate the ones in your pics are all 150mg + , do you not get edgy on the pipe after the pills or does it take over?


 Those pink ones are supposedly 270mg, they're the main ones we do, I do them in halfs and just do 4 halfs across an evening. That's with coke and booze too obviously.

Weirdly I don't get any paranoia with meth, we smoked some in the car yesterday at midday on the way to the festival, hadn't even had a drink and I felt fine. :lol:


----------



## Tonynico

Gavinmcl said:


> to be perfectly honest I have very little side's, mental health is to an extent hard to self diagnose but my general mood is high, my energy levels are high , my life is very active in all means, I've had a first family death and cancer has reared its ugly head in one of my parents
> 
> I would use drink and coke as an emotional support any time I hit any downer even an argument would set me off but I've been to rock bottom and proper rock bottom , I went through a bad year of 2 rehabs for poly drug abuse, sniffed probably on course of upwards of £70k of coke within several months (just an estimate but it's close give or take 7.5k) amongst other drugs , I was close to suicide multiple times at times
> 
> this was around 8 years ago maybe more I'm in a much happier place and stable I've been doing heavy drugs from age of 13 almost every day I've only been straight for few weeks at a time in 15 years, it's controlled now though





Gavinmcl said:


> @Tonynico it may not look controlled from outside but I've slowly been distancing myself from using upwards of 5 days a week to maybe 3 and it's definitely in my head to eradicate it down to one night every fortnight


 That's good mate everyone's different I guess I use to smash mkat 5 day benders no sleep no food it's defo made my anxiety bad now I think but I suppose if you can still do day to day life tasks and afford it and not get into stupid debit it's alright and your healthy of course at least your having fun mate some people will never experience it miss it a lot tbf


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> I'm in no place to correct anyone on drug use but if I took a pill and it was a dud I certainly wouldn't take any more , you should look into buying a test kit they are readily available online and test for many compounds
> 
> pmma in pills seems to have been a thing of the past now but when you have a non reactive pill that takes hours to feel anything is key sign of this compound, it has similar exact effects but they are weak and slow onset be safe


 Ah, I would normally be the same, but this is the 8th one of 10 I had so I knew it was good. Last one took ages to come up too, they are rock hard which probably doesn't help.


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Smitch I've only done Mandy in recent years but a well dosed pill at the suggested dose of 120mg would still get most people wrecked for first 2 hours then level out , 270mg is madness that's where nasty side's appear and from an enjoyable come up and rush leads to rolling about on the couch gurning

Have you taken any high dosed ones recently or are you wise to the amounts and dose sensible? never been a fan of coke and pills it's almost pointless unless you've been in the boozer having few beers then onto white and someone suggests going to the dancing then pills seem the easy cheap option even then it's not quite the same

As for amp in g2g my gf gets bad paranoia as night goes on really bad , I have experienced it though it's horrible


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> @Smitch I've only done Mandy in recent years but a well dosed pill at the suggested dose of 120mg would still get most people wrecked for first 2 hours then level out , 270mg is madness that's where nasty side's appear and from an enjoyable come up and rush leads to rolling about on the couch gurning
> 
> Have you taken any high dosed ones recently or are you wise to the amounts and dose sensible? never been a fan of coke and pills it's almost pointless unless you've been in the boozer having few beers then onto white and someone suggests going to the dancing then pills seem the easy cheap option even then it's not quite the same
> 
> As for amp in g2g my gf gets bad paranoia as night goes on really bad , I have experienced it though it's horrible


 That's why I only do halfs, did a whole one of those pink ones the first time we got them and I was on my arse for about half an hour at one point as it was so strong.

There's some seriously strong pills about nowadays, we get all ours from Holland.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Tonynico said:


> That's good mate everyone's different I guess I use to smash mkat 5 day benders no sleep no food it's defo made my anxiety bad now I think but I suppose if you can still do day to day life tasks and afford it and not get into stupid debit it's alright and your healthy of course at least your having fun mate some people will never experience it miss it a lot tbf


 it's definitely different now I control my use not the drugs controlling me , I was always and will always be a user as I enjoy all drugs , but I always thought I would never get addicted, I'm very clued up on all aspects of nearly all types of drugs I read endless amounts about them even prescribed and have read many many books and into the thousands of studies it's my thing tbh, but they got me .

coke has a certain grasp on me , before it was an emotional support mechanism now o think it's down to it's the drug to use that doesn't have any comedown so I can use frequently without it disturbing my life, psycadelics are still my favourite and it's not for any purpose of seeing s**t I see them as a useful tool in life, I've been destroyed by them multiple times and each time I mature and grow in a good way


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> That's why I only do halfs, did a whole one of those pink ones the first time we got them and I was on my arse for about half an hour at one point as it was so strong.
> 
> There's some seriously strong pills about nowadays, we get all ours from Holland.


 yeah , I grasped you had access to more recent presses than UK users do so put two and two together , it normally takes around a month for all new presses to hit most UK cities and even then most don't

are you of opinion pills aren't the same as before ? you're a bit older than me from what I gather so have good experience on the early days , I started taking them around 1999


----------



## Tonynico

Gavinmcl said:


> it's definitely different now I control my use not the drugs controlling me , I was always and will always be a user as I enjoy all drugs , but I always thought I would never get addicted, I'm very clued up on all aspects of nearly all types of drugs I read endless amounts about them even prescribed and have read many many books and into the thousands of studies it's my thing tbh, but they got me .
> 
> coke has a certain grasp on me , before it was an emotional support mechanism now o think it's down to it's the drug to use that doesn't have any comedown so I can use frequently without it disturbing my life, psycadelics are still my favourite and it's not for any purpose of seeing s**t I see them as a useful tool in life, I've been destroyed by them multiple times and each time I mature and grow in a good way


 That's good your clued up on what your doing tho and do your research your nose must be f**ked tho :lol: would you say the quality of coke has got better over the years? It's s**t down these ways always bashed to f**k my mate had some the other night he said it tasted like perfume even smelt like it


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> yeah , I grasped you had access to more recent presses than UK users do so put two and two together , it normally takes around a month for all new presses to hit most UK cities and even then most don't
> 
> are you of opinion pills aren't the same as before ? you're a bit older than me from what I gather so have good experience on the early days , I started taking them around 1999


 It's hard to say, we all have great memories of pills in our younger days as they were a new thing, I started doing them in 1991 and they were fvcking strong then but I was only 15 and weighed about half of what I do now.

I'd say the ones knocking about at the moment are on par strength wise, but the older ones were definitely more hallucinogenic than they are nowadays.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Tonynico said:


> That's good your clued up on what your doing tho and do your research your nose must be f**ked tho :lol: would you say the quality of coke has got better over the years? It's s**t down these ways always bashed to f**k my mate had some the other night he said it tasted like perfume even smelt like it


 quality is through the roof now mate , I've always had access to it that would've been limited to normal joe on the street but I could find around ten people now with in my phonebook that could get "proper" within 10 minutes , don't buy cheap coke it's garbage and is s**t if I had no access no good stuff and a quarter of street coke I wouldn't take it, I knock back offers of free lines from everyone all the time as I know it won't touch me and I'll be disappointed

I resorted one night when I couldn't get to the good stuff and bought 5g of what my mate considered good coke , I rattled it all within 3 hours and had all the shite I hate , blocked nose , off taste , hard to chop, feeling agitated, and the effects are not like good white, trust me you know when you have good coke it's completely different and lasts for much longer without a crave , more relaxed feeling it's hard to describe

don't buy anything other than flake or Peru stuff which is normally harder and slightly off white , smell should be apparent through a baggie and appearance should be not bright white and glisten which can be copied but it's hard to replicate the glisten most is speckled not completely covered see few pages back on my half o , the best stuff seems to take upwards of 5 minutes to really settle in


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> It's hard to say, we all have great memories of pills in our younger days as they were a new thing, I started doing them in 1991 and they were fvcking strong then but I was only 15 and weighed about half of what I do now.
> 
> I'd say the ones knocking about at the moment are on par strength wise, but the older ones were definitely more hallucinogenic than they are nowadays.


 I don't want to be the guy but I tend to side with they don't feel the same , it could be down to like you said my younger days but there's a few effects that aren't quite the same

empathy doesn't last all night like before, the eye shakes or traces I've not been able to replicate and the feeling is now just a hard buzz not the same no relaxing chilled out listening to tunes everyone is going to hard and nights aren't the same the love of a stranger sharing a *** outside a club is gone now it's just a buzz , I can't get into music the same as before it annoys me whereas before I would go deep into every beat


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Smitch also as you said they were strong but most pills of that era were dosed between 80mg and 120mg not the stupid doses we see now


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Ah, I would normally be the same, but this is the 8th one of 10 I had so I knew it was good. Last one took ages to come up too, they are rock hard which probably doesn't help.


 even a well pressed and coated pharma pill still dissolves very very quickly, I don't mean to sound ****ish but Its out of making sure you're taking legit mdma and not another headline, how long to come up? proper rush ?


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> I don't want to be the guy but I tend to side with they don't feel the same , it could be down to like you said my younger days but there's a few effects that aren't quite the same
> 
> empathy doesn't last all night like before, the eye shakes or traces I've not been able to replicate and the feeling is now just a hard buzz not the same no relaxing chilled out listening to tunes everyone is going to hard and nights aren't the same the love of a stranger sharing a *** outside a club is gone now it's just a buzz , I can't get into music the same as before it annoys me whereas before I would go deep into every beat


 I never used to drink with pills either, just pills on their own with a bit of doped too, now I do coke and all sorts with them so maybe that makes a difference too?


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> even a well pressed and coated pharma pill still dissolves very very quickly, I don't mean to sound ****ish but Its out of making sure you're taking legit mdma and not another headline, how long to come up? proper rush ?


 I know what you are saying, but these pills have been tested and reported well on pillreports. They are defo MDMA as I've been doing pills for about 25 years+ and done all sorts of s**t in that time! I'm a bit gutted as my supplier has run out of them now and I wanted to get some more.


----------



## bottleneck25

Gavinmcl said:


> even a well pressed and coated pharma pill still dissolves very very quickly, I don't mean to sound ****ish but Its out of making sure you're taking legit mdma and not another headline, how long to come up? proper rush ?


 Do you manage to get to the gym much with all the drugs you use? I used to smoke a spliff before I trained lol never got much done tho ended ditching the session for the Jacuzzi


----------



## Smitch

bottleneck25 said:


> Do you manage to get to the gym much with all the drugs you use? I used to smoke a spliff before I trained lol never got much done tho ended ditching the session for the Jacuzzi


 I struggle with the gym after a session, the older i get the longer it takes me to recover.


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> Was really good fun, was probably 70% gay attendees as you'd expect with such an event so loads of people in crazy outfits, guys in drag etc, if you're not used to those kinds of events you might find it a bit much though.
> 
> We had a real laugh there, I'd definitely go again but we won't be living in the UK this time next year.


 Yeah might have freaked me out a bit if i was ketted lol.

So far I am doing love box and SW4 this year, Lovebox will be tame as the Mrs doesn't do drugs, but SW4 will be a bit of a reunion so will be messy as f**k.


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> Yeah might have freaked me out a bit if i was ketted lol.
> 
> So far I am doing love box and SW4 this year, Lovebox will be tame as the Mrs doesn't do drugs, but SW4 will be a bit of a reunion so will be messy as f**k.


 SW4 has really gone down hill, the line up is always good but the sound system is so quiet now due to nose complaints, they over sell it massively too so it gets so busy, and you go get some right bellends there too.

Really didn't enjoy it that much when we last went 2 years ago.


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> SW4 has really gone down hill, the line up is always good but the sound system is so quiet now due to nose complaints, they over sell it massively too so it gets so busy, and you go get some right bellends there too.
> 
> Really didn't enjoy it that much when we last went 2 years ago.


 I was there last year mate, and I thought it was s**t. I put it down to being with the the Mrs and just being drunk. This year its a bit of a reunion with my Leeds pals so will be a big one and I won't just be drinking lol.

Lovebox is always a good one. one of my fav.

What other festivals you doing this year?


----------



## gregstm

got some crystal meth again, just had some line 0.05g and wow  rly good sh1t but thinking about smoke some but never smoke anything but weed and curious how much should I put in? same as for line?


----------



## MI.RO

much less. about 10 mg is one hit. what are you going to use to smoke it ?


----------



## bottleneck25

gregstm said:


> got some crystal meth again, just had some line 0.05g and wow  rly good sh1t but thinking about smoke some but never smoke anything but weed and curious how much should I put in? same as for line?


 Put the full bag in


----------



## bottleneck25

Just had a hot chocolate and 2 custard creams


----------



## Sasnak

bottleneck25 said:


> Just had a hot chocolate and 2 custard creams


 2 custard creams? Who ever had 2.....betchaeaten at least 3 more since posting!!!


----------



## gregstm

bottleneck25 said:


> Put the full bag in


 No thx I dont want to be awake for a week



MI.RO said:


> much less. about 10 mg is one hit. what are you going to use to smoke it ?


 I need to get some pipe, I got some to smoke weed but wont be good for this I think...

I prefer a line than smoke but want to try once


----------



## bottleneck25

Sasnak said:


> 2 custard creams? Who ever had 2.....betchaeaten at least 3 more since posting!!!


 Full packet


----------



## MI.RO

gregstm said:


> I need to get some pipe, I got some to smoke weed but wont be good for this I think...
> 
> I prefer a line than smoke but want to try once


 you can use weed pipe as well. just put little piece of weed in and then crystal on top.


----------



## latblaster

bottleneck25 said:


> Just had a hot chocolate and 2 custard creams


 This is a classic case of addiction. You'll be on the Brown next....


----------



## Gavinmcl

half Oscar amg


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> I was there last year mate, and I thought it was s**t. I put it down to being with the the Mrs and just being drunk. This year its a bit of a reunion with my Leeds pals so will be a big one and I won't just be drinking lol.
> 
> Lovebox is always a good one. one of my fav.
> 
> What other festivals you doing this year?


 Don't go to loads of festivals we tend to go clubbing more, do Luminosity in Amsterdam every year though and that's in a couple of weeks, it's a 4 dayer so will be a killer.

http://luminosity-events.nl/cevent/lbf17-10-years-anniversary/

Emigrating in a few months so will be leaving my partying ways behind me!


----------



## 76181

Is it easy enough to get on the dark web on an android phone? Any links?

When I say any links, I get that it's more complicated than that but how does it work? In theory. Obviously.


----------



## MI.RO

download ToR browser and then browse through Grams (it looks like google)


----------



## bottleneck25

Anyone on the drugs tonight


----------



## Sasnak

Mandy Cristals. All good. 

View attachment IMG_1701.PNG


----------



## bottleneck25

Sasnak said:


> Mandy Cristals. All good.
> 
> View attachment 142792


 What's Mandy?


----------



## Sasnak

bottleneck25 said:


> What's Mandy?


 MDMA or Ecstasy

Edit - not to be confused with a song by Barry Manilow.


----------



## bottleneck25

Sasnak said:


> MDMA or Ecstasy
> 
> Edit - not to be confused with a song by Barry Manilow.


 Guess you will be off your face then when I had mdma in the past looked nothing like that props wasnt mdma


----------



## bottleneck25

Sasnak said:


> MDMA or Ecstasy
> 
> Edit - not to be confused with a song by Barry Manilow.


 It was yellow crystal like substance and tasted fu**ing awful


----------



## Slagface

7am cocaine crew checking in. Didnt pull no birds tonight was fu**ing gutted. Did see some lad get propper opened up in the toilets though, thought the cvnt had been stabbed the amount of blood up the walls. Came home f**ked the woman with a gillete gel can, a big one. Now browsing pof for some fresh curtain.


----------



## bottleneck25

Slagface said:


> 7am cocaine crew checking in. Didnt pull no birds tonight was fu**ing gutted. Did see some lad get propper opened up in the toilets though, thought the cvnt had been stabbed the amount of blood up the walls. Came home f**ked the woman with a gillete gel can, a big one. Now browsing pof for some fresh curtain.


 Wtf a shaving foam can lmao


----------



## Slagface

bottleneck25 said:


> Wtf a shaving foam can lmao


 Yeah mate its fu**ing massive took ages to get it in, rammed her with it a goodun while spitting on her and abusing her. Shes had to come off the pill coz shes got her boob job on wednesday so I thumbed it in her poo pipe and dumped one in there.


----------



## InAndOut

Slagface said:


> Yeah mate its fu**ing massive took ages to get it in, rammed her with it a goodun while spitting on her and abusing her. Shes had to come off the pill coz shes got her boob job on wednesday so I thumbed it in her poo pipe and dumped one in there.


 Hahaha!


----------



## bottleneck25

Slagface said:


> 7am cocaine crew checking in. Didnt pull no birds tonight was fu**ing gutted. Did see some lad get propper opened up in the toilets though, thought the cvnt had been stabbed the amount of blood up the walls. Came home f**ked the woman with a gillete gel can, a big one. Now browsing pof for some fresh curtain.


 I got tekkers?


----------



## Slagface

bottleneck25 said:


> I got tekkers?


 :whistling: and tekkered she did get! :lol:


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> Don't go to loads of festivals we tend to go clubbing more, do Luminosity in Amsterdam every year though and that's in a couple of weeks, it's a 4 dayer so will be a killer.
> 
> http://luminosity-events.nl/cevent/lbf17-10-years-anniversary/
> 
> Emigrating in a few months so will be leaving my partying ways behind me!


 Especially with the prices for a gram over there mate lol, its going to take some adjusting for you after having a few beers lol


----------



## crawleytown

On the subject of festivals went to Junction 2 in west London yesterday... absolutely epic festival if you're into your techno with a main stage under a motorway bridge and no sound restrictions whatsoever. Best one-dayer festival I've ever done. Plenty of very strong beans flying about too


----------



## Sams

crawleytown said:


> On the subject of festivals went to Junction 2 in west London yesterday... absolutely epic festival if you're into your techno with a main stage under a motorway bridge and no sound restrictions whatsoever. Best one-dayer festival I've ever done. Plenty of very strong beans flying about too


 Saw snap chats of a mate who was there, looked unreal.


----------



## Gavinmcl

just got a bag of blade x (bullshit) sativa weed

poor trim job but this weed is excellent it's obviously a more high being sativa based and is top notch for me i can endlessly smoke

zoom in for clearer picture of trichromes


----------



## Gavinmcl

waiting for my marching powder to be dropped off on next 15 , already finished bottle of buckfast and onto Jack d and ginger beer


----------



## Dogbolt

See, I have problem. Five pints, god knows how many lines of good charlie, need another beer, but work tomorrow at 8.

Oh, and have a stash of Pioneer CDJ pills burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> See, I have problem. Five pints, god knows how many lines of good charlie, need another beer, but work tomorrow at 8.
> 
> Oh, and have a stash of Pioneer CDJ pills burning a hole in my pocket.


 pills are piss so is mdma I use to love it but compared to proper Charlie it's piss have a joint and go to bed


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> pills are piss so is mdma I use to love it but compared to proper Charlie it's piss have a joint and go to bed


 Bed? f**k that. I have really good charlie, and will only do one pill at the most. For some reason I'm into pills at the moment, I do have good MDMA but pills just seem more fun?

I do have an unopened 1ltr bottle of JD in the cupboard, but I'm supposed to be off everything for a month...


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Bed? f**k that. I have really good charlie, and will only do one pill at the most. For some reason I'm into pills at the moment, I do have good MDMA but pills just seem more fun?
> 
> I do have an unopened 1ltr bottle of JD in the cupboard, but I'm supposed to be off everything for a month...


 pills are s**t m8 i use to love them and recently taken mdma but it's piss compared to proper Charlie honestly I loved them but white is king , pills are good when young and at a concert but coke outweighs it in any other social aspect if real deal throw some pics up


----------



## Smitch

Missus has got herself some Mcat or meow meow or whatever the fvck it's called.

I'm gonna cap a load up for her but what does should I put per cap?

Was thinking about 50mcg per cap, that about right or should it be 100mcg?


----------



## DaveC

Smitch said:


> Missus has got herself some Mcat or meow meow or whatever the fvck it's called.
> 
> I'm gonna cap a load up for her but what does should I put per cap?
> 
> Was thinking about 50mcg per cap, that about right or should it be 100mcg?


 With mcat I'd hope you're looking at mg for a dose.. but 50-100mg you should still be able to take a few caps at a time.


----------



## Smitch

DaveC said:


> With mcat I'd hope you're looking at mg for a dose.. but 50-100mg you should still be able to take a few caps at a time.


 Yeah, was getting my weights muddled!

Cheers mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> Missus has got herself some Mcat or meow meow or whatever the fvck it's called.
> 
> I'm gonna cap a load up for her but what does should I put per cap?
> 
> Was thinking about 50mcg per cap, that about right or should it be 100mcg?


 100mg will be noticeable, I suggest upping to around 130mg to compensate for purity change as to preban, it night still be excellent stuff but I would suspect most has added cuts now

hit the dmt again last night broke through on 30mg two hits , tried again half hour later and didn't work


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> 100mg will be noticeable, I suggest upping to around 130mg to compensate for purity change as to preban, it night still be excellent stuff but I would suspect most has added cuts now
> 
> hit the dmt again last night broke through on 30mg two hits , tried again half hour later and didn't work


 This look OK to you? Its smells like marzipan and is off yellow with darker bits in it.

I literally have no idea about this stuff.


----------



## crawleytown

Smitch said:


> This look OK to you? Its smells like marzipan and is off yellow with darker bits in it.
> 
> I literally have no idea about this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 142999


 Doesn't look anything like the mcat I remember. Should come in quite thick shards, not done it for about 5 years now though mind. The good stuff stinks to high heavens as well, closet comparison is generally very strong cat piss.


----------



## Smitch

crawleytown said:


> Doesn't look anything like the mcat I remember. Should come in quite thick shards, not done it for about 5 years now though mind. The good stuff stinks to high heavens as well, closet comparison is generally very strong cat piss.


 Missus got it off the dark net off a reputable seller, that's not to say he's sent us something else by mistake though. :lol:

It does stink to high heaven, there's 5g there.


----------



## crawleytown

Smitch said:


> Missus got it off the dark net off a reputable seller, that's not to say he's sent us something else by mistake though. :lol:
> 
> It does stink to high heaven, there's 5g there.


 Didn't realise it was still about to be honest. Bring backs memories... still think its the most pleasurable drug going - better than the best coke and pills etc. Used to absolutely cripple me mentally though, comedown isnt even the word.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> This look OK to you? Its smells like marzipan and is off yellow with darker bits in it.
> 
> I literally have no idea about this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 142999


 should be crystalline but it's probably been put into a alcohol and binded with a cut it will more than likely be good quality, I had it just around 5 month ago wasnt the same as preban but it still has good characteristics of it enjoy especially for good tines with the missus


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> should be crystalline but it's probably been put into a alcohol and binded with a cut it will more than likely be good quality, I had it just around 5 month ago wasnt the same as preban but it still has good characteristics of it enjoy especially for good tines with the missus


 I doubt I'll be doing it, I'll stick with my coke and pills.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> I doubt I'll be doing it, I'll stick with my coke and pills.


 it's good mate just very addictive even short term it's a combination of exatacy and coke feeling it's unique surprised you've not tried it, it tastes horrible . I'm glad it's banned but it's defo up there with in top 5 drugs for what I like

it's almost a near perfect drug it terms of stimulant, has empathy that x brings , has copious amounts of energy inducing properties and the talking bollocks for hours that coke brings, however although I was pretty immune to comedowns it has high redosing needs like coke and because its cheap usually leads to users having large amounts equally days of partying, I suggest you try but don't plan anything next day and buy cialis


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> it's good mate just very addictive even short term it's a combination of exatacy and coke feeling it's unique surprised you've not tried it, it tastes horrible . I'm glad it's banned but it's defo up there with in top 5 drugs for what I like
> 
> it's almost a near perfect drug it terms of stimulant, has empathy that x brings , has copious amounts of energy inducing properties and the talking bollocks for hours that coke brings, however although I was pretty immune to comedowns it has high redosing needs like coke and because its cheap usually leads to users having large amounts equally days of partying, I suggest you try but don't plan anything next day and buy cialis


 Might give it a go then.

Always saw it as a poor man's Mandy.


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottle of Glenlivet and a gram already smashed only had aroumd 150ml of whiskey and one line , i swear this stuff gets me more drunk that other alcohol ive said this multiple times and i understand its placebo in action but i can drink half the amount and be wrecked compared to amy other spirits


----------



## Gavinmcl

2g of white Bolivian gold with litre of Jack d honey and ginger beer


----------



## wylde99

Arnt you guys worried about Dying really Young? Seriously..It scares the Shot out if Me!

I read that some who does Cocaine, Booze and generally gets on it often can expect to Die 30 Years Younger then Average.


----------



## Frandeman

wylde99 said:


> Arnt you guys worried about Dying really Young? Seriously..It scares the Shot out if Me!
> 
> I read that some who does Cocaine, Booze and generally gets on it often can expect to Die 30 Years Younger then Average.


 I'm 40 already

Done enough drugs to kill an elephant


----------



## Gavinmcl

wylde99 said:


> Arnt you guys worried about Dying really Young? Seriously..It scares the Shot out if Me!
> 
> I read that some who does Cocaine, Booze and generally gets on it often can expect to Die 30 Years Younger then Average.


 I worry about poor health in later years and it's slowly getting through very slow , I'm getting close to 30 and maturing very quickly that I've noticed it myself I'm going to let nature control this and dwindle out, it's too hard to turn down the opportunity of a night of fun to a night of plain Jane life right now


----------



## Sasnak

wylde99 said:


> Arnt you guys worried about Dying really Young? Seriously..It scares the Shot out if Me!
> 
> I read that some who does Cocaine, Booze and generally gets on it often can expect to Die 30 Years Younger then Average.


 This guy disagrees. Me and @Frandeman are gonna still be rocking at his age. :thumbup1:

View attachment IMG_1782.JPG


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> I'm 40 already
> 
> Done enough drugs to kill an elephant


 not to mention the about of blowjobs to keep a country happy for months


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> not to mention the about of blowjobs to keep a country happy for months


 They coming together :thumb


----------



## Lukehh

how much does that 2g cost ya @Gavinmcl

i've been getting a q of raw for 300 and its pretty nice


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Lukehh

I usually get a half ounce every 4 days m8 but i pay for a half bar every month and just pick it up separate amounts to not to have too much on me


----------



## Dogbolt

Jack Daniels and ginger beer, not had that in ages, goes really well though.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Jack Daniels and ginger beer, not had that in ages, goes really well though.


 yeah especially honey version of Jack, tonight I've opted for the buckfast as I'm groggy from last night ended up taking 2mg of xanax and smoked to my normal amount of weed intake a massive amount probably around a gram , I get smashed off of dope very easily I can half pack a joint and make it last around 5 sessions lol

As soon as the buckfast caffeine kicks in and I perk up so be railing another 1gram , got around 400ml of Jack and 8 cans of carling cider fruit which o recommend highly


----------



## Dogbolt

I've never tried honey JD with ginger beer, sounds nice though. I always used to get the Old Jamaica ginger beer in cans, it has a real kick to it.


----------



## bottleneck25

2 cans of bud light for me tonight


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> Arnt you guys worried about Dying really Young? Seriously..It scares the Shot out if Me!
> 
> I read that some who does Cocaine, Booze and generally gets on it often can expect to Die 30 Years Younger then Average.


 Nope.

I'm 41 and have been a heavy user/abuser for most of my adult life. At a 4 day trance festival as we speak, today I've smoked meth, done pills, coke and Mandy.

Never felt better :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

bottleneck25 said:


> 2 cans of bud light for me tonight


 drinkaware.co.uk or Alcoholics Anonymous.

^they can help you bro


----------



## bottleneck25

Sasnak said:


> drinkaware.co.uk or Alcoholics Anonymous.
> 
> ^they can help you bro


 Yhh think ill be checking myself in i have sort today and drive for a living so i only have 2 normally


----------



## wylde99

Smitch said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm 41 and have been a heavy user/abuser for most of my adult life. At a 4 day trance festival as we speak, today I've smoked meth, done pills, coke and Mandy.
> 
> Never felt better :lol:


 Haha.

Sorry to keep being the Doom and Gloom, I Love a good Session I've just been so Paranoid about my Heart recently.

It's mainly when I'm Stoned, I realise my Heart could just stop or have a Heart attack at any second because of all the Years of Class A Drugs I've done, even though I'm only 28 and not rarely do Class A these days like maybe once a Month but when I was a Teenager it was every weekend!

I also worry that because I'm 6ft-1 and have worked out for Years that I've over worked my Heart and it's on its last Legs! Even though I never have Chest Pains or anything, not sure where the fear has come from.


----------



## MI.RO

just visit cardiologist and go through full heart health check.


----------



## InAndOut

Been smashing it pretty much every week since a teenager, I'm 32 now. Look pretty good for my age even compared to tee-totallers.

f**k knows what my insides are like, but the alternative just bores me.


----------



## bottleneck25

wylde99 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Sorry to keep being the Doom and Gloom, I Love a good Session I've just been so Paranoid about my Heart recently.
> 
> It's mainly when I'm Stoned, I realise my Heart could just stop or have a Heart attack at any second because of all the Years of Class A Drugs I've done, even though I'm only 28 and not rarely do Class A these days like maybe once a Month but when I was a Teenager it was every weekend!
> 
> I also worry that because I'm 6ft-1 and have worked out for Years that I've over worked my Heart and it's on its last Legs! Even though I never have Chest Pains or anything, not sure where the fear has come from.


 Aniexty that mate its the weed and tren that causes it


----------



## Smitch

Done some 2cb tonight, was the first time I've taken it, was a nice addition to the coke, pills Mandy, meth and booze.

Been dancing like a mother****er since 2pm.

:lol:


----------



## wylde99

Smitch said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm 41 and have been a heavy user/abuser for most of my adult life. At a 4 day trance festival as we speak, today I've smoked meth, done pills, coke and Mandy.
> 
> Never felt better :lol:


 Not sure why I worry so much when you could do Stimulants everyday, not exercise Eat Junk Food all day and Live until 90 or you do the opposite and live until 30, everybody Is different and different Body and Organs can handle different things.

I just obses over the Heart more then anything as all the stuff they say Is bad I do I.e Cocaine, Eating Saturated Fats and even Running they say uses up Heart Beats.


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> Not sure why I worry so much when you could do Stimulants everyday, not exercise Eat Junk Food all day and Live until 90 or you do the opposite and live until 30, everybody Is different and different Body and Organs can handle different things.
> 
> I just obses over the Heart more then anything as all the stuff they say Is bad I do I.e Cocaine, Eating Saturated Fats and even Running they say uses up Heart Beats.


 Have you looked into saturated fats? Think you're worrying too much mate.


----------



## Lew1s

Gavinmcl said:


> to be perfectly honest I have very little side's, mental health is to an extent hard to self diagnose but my general mood is high, my energy levels are high , my life is very active in all means, I've had a first family death and cancer has reared its ugly head in one of my parents
> 
> I would use drink and coke as an emotional support any time I hit any downer even an argument would set me off but I've been to rock bottom and proper rock bottom , I went through a bad year of 2 rehabs for poly drug abuse, sniffed probably on course of upwards of £70k of coke within several months (just an estimate but it's close give or take 7.5k) amongst other drugs , I was close to suicide multiple times at times
> 
> this was around 8 years ago maybe more I'm in a much happier place and stable I've been doing heavy drugs from age of 13 almost every day I've only been straight for few weeks at a time in 15 years, it's controlled now though


 sorry but you talk utter rubbish. you did almost 70 grands worth of cocaine over 3 months or so? so averaging at 2 ounces a day if you divide a box (which is only 35-40k) over 90 days then you come out with some daft number like "give or take 7.5k". Even if you paid per point it averages out to almost £800 a day. Your paragraphs on here are hard to read and mostly gibberish, each to their own but if you are doing as much as you say you are just sitting at home and you have kids, you need to have a serious word with yourself. You say its controlled and better than it was and i appreciate that but i can't fathom how you and your mrs can get up to that pretty much every night when you have 3 kids, then you mention in another post how surprised you were at go karting costing you £50 for you and your lad, almost asif you felt insulted. You are putting more than that up your nose every night for god sake, unbelievable.


----------



## Lukehh

Gavinmcl said:


> @Lukehh
> 
> I usually get a half ounce every 4 days m8 but i pay for a half bar every month and just pick it up separate amounts to not to have too much on me


 how much is half an ounce mate?


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> Done some 2cb tonight, was the first time I've taken it, was a nice addition to the coke, pills Mandy, meth and booze.
> 
> Been dancing like a mother****er since 2pm.
> 
> :lol:


 Going egg this Friday night to see sonny fodera

I'll bring the mdma and keta :thumb


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> Going egg this Friday night to see sonny fodera
> 
> I'll bring the mdma and keta :thumb


 I love Egg, had so many messy times there!


----------



## Frandeman

Friday payday :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

From yesterday

Now to the gym cos I can't sleep :lol:


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> From yesterday
> 
> Now to the gym cos I can't sleep :lol:
> 
> View attachment 143376
> 
> 
> View attachment 143377
> 
> 
> View attachment 143378
> 
> 
> Lol, surely you can't train buzzing?
> 
> I can't even train hungover, let alone mashed!


----------



## Sasnak

@Frandeman what's in the top 2 bags?


----------



## alty83

Sasnak said:


> @Frandeman what's in the top 2 bags?


 Beak and mandy by the looks of it


----------



## wylde99

Any other way to do Coke apart from Snorting? Obviously Gumming but that Rots Teeth.

I have really bad Sinus problems and had Nasal Polyp Surgery In December 2015 and currently have to use a Steroid Spray other wise I can barely breath out my Nose and am just constantly Snotty.


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> Any other way to do Coke apart from Snorting? Obviously Gumming but that Rots Teeth.
> 
> I have really bad Sinus problems and had Nasal Polyp Surgery In December 2015 and currently have to use a Steroid Spray other wise I can barely breath out my Nose and am just constantly Snotty.


 Wash it up and smoke it.

Needs to be good quality gear though or there'll be fvck all left to smoke. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

wylde99 said:


> Any other way to do Coke apart from Snorting? Obviously Gumming but that Rots Teeth.
> 
> I have really bad Sinus problems and had Nasal Polyp Surgery In December 2015 and currently have to use a Steroid Spray other wise I can barely breath out my Nose and am just constantly Snotty.


 Smoke it in base


----------



## Frandeman

Sasnak said:


> @Frandeman what's in the top 2 bags?


 Keta and mdma


----------



## crawleytown

Been very dry on the Ket front recently, talk of a big drought which usually means weird research chemicals getting passed off as the stuff at inflated prices.


----------



## Dogbolt

another weekend for me, top quality coke, and this stuff is bang on. Dabbled in the pills again, just a quarter of two different pills to try them out, Pioneer CDJ's and Skullcandy's (skull and crossbones) I can confirm they are all good, the scullcandy;s seem stronger but it could be because I took them second. All washed donw with a few ciders, Stowford Press for me today.

Really shouldn't be doing this as I'm DNP and test, tren mast too, but I just need a release Going to bed soon, only done about 0.3g of the coke, but I'm well spaced out. Just watched Evil Dead remake from start to finish with no light on just a few candles.


----------



## Sams

wylde99 said:


> Any other way to do Coke apart from Snorting? Obviously Gumming but that Rots Teeth.
> 
> I have really bad Sinus problems and had Nasal Polyp Surgery In December 2015 and currently have to use a Steroid Spray other wise I can barely breath out my Nose and am just constantly Snotty.


 This guy I kind of know done so much after splitting up with his Mrs he literally couldn't sniff it anymre, so he get a pot of water empties and 8th in there and squirts it up his arse.

I think I would rather smoke it that do that if i had to chose, but supposed to get you f**ked up.


----------



## DaveC

wylde99 said:


> Any other way to do Coke apart from Snorting? Obviously Gumming but that Rots Teeth.
> 
> I have really bad Sinus problems and had Nasal Polyp Surgery In December 2015 and currently have to use a Steroid Spray other wise I can barely breath out my Nose and am just constantly Snotty.


 Plug it, freebase and smoke it, even IV it?


----------



## wylde99

Do you guys Train the day After doing Cocaine?

I hear you are 23 times more likely to have a Heart Attack after a Night on the Gear!

I avoid the Gym the day After as I worry I will overload my Heart after it's been hard at work all night!

Sorry to keep worrying about my old Ticker! I just can't believe I haven't had a Heart Attack yet when I Eat s**t and do Coke.


----------



## Sams

Has anyone heard of the liquid cannabis ?

I can't really smoke it where I live so was thinking of trying it, don't know anything about it, my mate just mentioned it to me the other day


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> Has anyone heard of the liquid cannabis ?
> 
> I can't really smoke it where I live so was thinking of trying it, don't know anything about it, my mate just mentioned it to me the other day


 Oil? If it's oil you'd still need to smoke it I think.

Just eat it mate, hash cakes or brownies etc.


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> Oil? If it's oil you'd still need to smoke it I think.
> 
> Just eat it mate, hash cakes or brownies etc.


 Yeah think it might be the oil?

So you would put that in cakes etc?


----------



## crawleytown

wylde99 said:


> Do you guys Train the day After doing Cocaine?
> 
> I hear you are 23 times more likely to have a Heart Attack after a Night on the Gear!
> 
> I avoid the Gym the day After as I worry I will overload my Heart after it's been hard at work all night!
> 
> Sorry to keep worrying about my old Ticker! I just can't believe I haven't had a Heart Attack yet when I Eat s**t and do Coke.


 Yeah, I always jump on the treadmill for steady state cardio. Feel like it helps sweat it out and get your heart feeling a bit healthier, probably doesn't have an impact either way though in all honesty.

as for 23 x more likely, that sounds bad but it's probably from a minuscule baseline. I.e you're if you have a 0.1 chance of having a heart attack at any given time you're only 0.23 likely after a bit of gear. Plus for those of us who exercise have healthier hearts the chance is a lot less than some flat slob who never does any physical activity.

youre right that cocaine is very toxic on the heart, but in moderation you're fine - as long as you don't push it the chances of you running into issues short or long term are incredibly slim. If you really worry that much stop doing it!


----------



## Smitch

Smitch said:


> Oil? If it's oil you'd still need to smoke it I think.
> 
> Just eat it mate, hash cakes or brownies etc.


 No, I just meant get some normal hash and eat that. :thumbup1:


----------



## wylde99

crawleytown said:


> Yeah, I always jump on the treadmill for steady state cardio. Feel like it helps sweat it out and get your heart feeling a bit healthier, probably doesn't have an impact either way though in all honesty.
> 
> as for 23 x more likely, that sounds bad but it's probably from a minuscule baseline. I.e you're if you have a 0.1 chance of having a heart attack at any given time you're only 0.23 likely after a bit of gear. Plus for those of us who exercise have healthier hearts the chance is a lot less than some flat slob who never does any physical activity.
> 
> youre right that cocaine is very toxic on the heart, but in moderation you're fine - as long as you don't push it the chances of you running into issues short or long term are incredibly slim. If you really worry that much stop doing it!


 I am worried but I'm Addicted mate as sad as it Sounds.

Only do It once a Month and have do convinced myself it's gonna give me a Heart Attack when I got 30


----------



## Frandeman

wylde99 said:


> I am worried but I'm Addicted mate as sad as it Sounds.
> 
> Only do It once a Month and have do convinced myself it's gonna give me a Heart Attack when I got 30


 Addicted once a month ? 

That's no an addiction lol


----------



## wylde99

Frandeman said:


> Addicted once a month ?
> 
> That's no an addiction lol


 It Is Mate I do it when ever I get the chance which is whenever I stay the Night away from my misses at my Mums.


----------



## wylde99

Another £40 worth tomorrow with some Dark Rum, slowly killing me am but so good feeling.


----------



## crawleytown

wylde99 said:


> Another £40 worth tomorrow with some Dark Rum, slowly killing me am but so good feeling.


 Round your mum's, yeah ?


----------



## Sams

wylde99 said:


> Another £40 worth tomorrow with some Dark Rum, slowly killing me am but so good feeling.


 Surly £40's worth last about an hour? then your wanting more not being able to sleep


----------



## wylde99

Sams said:


> Surly £40's worth last about an hour? then your wanting more not being able to sleep


 It lasts about an 2 Hours at max and I'm actually pretty good at not getting more even though I could easily, used to be awful at running out and would get more and more until the Sun came up but as I've got older I can deciplin myself only do what I've got, I just sit there and watch TV and Ride It out


----------



## wylde99

crawleytown said:


> Round your mum's, yeah ?


 I'll stay around my Mum's, I'll have a session in my mates Summerhouse


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Oil? If it's oil you'd still need to smoke it I think.
> 
> Just eat it mate, hash cakes or brownies etc.


 I think you can have it sublingually too? Just dabbing bits in ya mouth?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> It Is Mate I do it when ever I get the chance which is whenever I stay the Night away from my misses at my Mums.


 Trust me, if you was adddicted you'd be doing it at work, in the car, in the bathroom, in shop doorways.... trust me on this! There's several ex addicts on here myself included. I use most weekends and I'm not addicted. I just do it because I can. I'll prob do 1/8 - 1/4 over Friday - Sunday! You rarely do over half a G do you?


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Trust me, if you was adddicted you'd be doing it at work, in the car, in the bathroom, in shop doorways.... trust me on this! There's several ex addicts on here myself included. I use most weekends and I'm not addicted. I just do it because I can. I'll prob do 1/8 - 1/4 over Friday - Sunday! You rarely do over half a G do you?


 Yer your right Mate when you put it like that.

I only say I'm Addicted because I always say "I won't do Coke tonight, I'll just Smoke some Weed" when I go over to my mates but I always end up getting some and feeling let down with myself, Its all fun for the first few Hours smoking Weed but in the Evening I feel burnt out and just have such a desire to Drink and do a few Lines.

No I never do more then a 0.5 normally just get a 0.4 for £40 and that does me all Evening but even on that little amount I leave his Gaf all sketched out, Paranoid then hop Into my Mums spare Bedroom and toss and turn for an Hour or 2 before finally falling Asleep lol.

I then wake up and have a few Hours to sort myself out before my misses collects me, I look awful normally, Pale and with eyes sunken into my Skull.


----------



## Frandeman

Going shopping high on mdma 11am

And I'm not addicted

Just like to see things in a different perspective


----------



## wylde99

Another thing I always worry about Is lately I've heard Working out and Running can be bad for your Heart also so with that and Saturated Fats which I Eat a lot of AND Cocaine, I get Stoned and just sit there In Terror I'm going to Have a Heart Attack!


----------



## Sams

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Trust me, if you was adddicted you'd be doing it at work, in the car, in the bathroom, in shop doorways.... trust me on this! There's several ex addicts on here myself included. I use most weekends and I'm not addicted. I just do it because I can. I'll prob do 1/8 - 1/4 over Friday - Sunday! You rarely do over half a G do you?


 Mate your nose must be in bits doing that every week.

I only do its every month or two months now when the Mrs is out and like to have at least an 8th.

But that is hard work to sniff through and leaves me nose blocked and not great. I do it one long session though.

Can't say its cheap either


----------



## Gavinmcl

sitting watching armin at edc festival doing bumps and drinking wine , quiet Tuesday, last night was rough ended up taking some etizolam which I've not had for a while was zombie all day , xanax still best benzo available


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sams said:


> Has anyone heard of the liquid cannabis ?
> 
> I can't really smoke it where I live so was thinking of trying it, don't know anything about it, my mate just mentioned it to me the other day


 it will most likely be oil , most oils available can be eaten as is , there is mouth sprays available in us but I don't know if you're pal could access as easy as oil in UK, buy some hash m8 , decarb it in oven (look it up can't remember temps) and make butter and can just eat, no smell or stuff lying around

I have nice neighbours so still double check if it's ok to jump out back and spark a joint , if they're out then I jump back in so know the feeling, I'm very open to drugs but understand others aren't so respect them


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> Going shopping high on mdma 11am
> 
> And I'm not addicted
> 
> Just like to see things in a different perspective


 fell out of love with mdma , doesn't do it for me at all now , I had a load around month ago not the way I use to enjoy lying down and closing eyes listening to tunes on repeat all night just slight stimulation and side's like use swinging and agitation, doesn't work like it use for sex now either too distracted


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> it will most likely be oil , most oils available can be eaten as is , there is mouth sprays available in us but I don't know if you're pal could access as easy as oil in UK, buy some hash m8 , decarb it in oven (look it up can't remember temps) and make butter and can just eat, no smell or stuff lying around
> 
> I have nice neighbours so still double check if it's ok to jump out back and spark a joint , if they're out then I jump back in so know the feeling, I'm very open to drugs but understand others aren't so respect them


 Good idea mate, not ever tried the butter so not sure how effective it would be but will give it a go.

You on anything tonight or night off?


----------



## Sams

Funnily enough searching google and found this on UKM

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/25752-canna-butter-cooking-with-pot/?do=embed


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> Addicted once a month ?
> 
> That's no an addiction lol


 Christ knows what I'd be c!assed as then. :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> *Mate your nose must be in bits doing that every week.*
> 
> I only do its every month or two months now when the Mrs is out and like to have at least an 8th.
> 
> But that is hard work to sniff through and leaves me nose blocked and not great. I do it one long session though.
> 
> Can't say its cheap either


 You'd think that but decent gear doesn't block you up, it's all the crap that cheap coke is cut with that does your nose in.

I was on it 6 days solid in Holland the other week and no issues.


----------



## gibbo10

wylde99 said:


> Another £40 worth tomorrow with some Dark Rum, slowly killing me am but so good feeling.


 40 squids worth once a month,steady on mate that addiction will have you out homeless sucking cock for a few lines


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Sams said:


> Mate your nose must be in bits doing that every week.
> 
> I only do its every month or two months now when the Mrs is out and like to have at least an 8th.
> 
> But that is hard work to sniff through and leaves me nose blocked and not great. I do it one long session though.
> 
> Can't say its cheap either


 My right nose is almost always blocked because inside is swollen up or something I assume? but if I sniff hard it opens up enough to hoover up with and I'm always sniffing/nose running.... but what don't kill ya makes you stronger so I hear 

half the time I don't buy top draw stuff, I just like being able to keep sniffing and tbh even with the best stuff it feels wasted on me after first few lines. I'll swap it up with mcat from time to time.

Tend to do something for a few months get bored then switch. I actually went to sleep on Saturday night thanks to 10mg nitrazepam but woke up n was straight back on it ???


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

gibbo10 said:


> 40 squids worth once a month,steady on mate that addiction will have you out homeless sucking cock for a few lines


 Well, that's better than sucking homeless cock for nothing I guess!?


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> You'd think that but decent gear doesn't block you up, it's all the crap that cheap coke is cut with that does your nose in.
> 
> I was on it 6 days solid in Holland the other week and no issues.


 I must be getting s**t then haha.

To be fair its just average gear I suppose, my mate does me a henry for 175 but we have known each other since 5 years old.

He doesn't touch it, but obviously get stamped on a lot before it gets to him then.

Don't think I have ever had a bit that doesn't block up your nose, but now days when I do it I tend to do a lot in one go, as opportunities are rare


----------



## Sams

Haunted_Sausage said:


> My right nose is almost always blocked but if I sniff hard it opens up enough to hoover up with and I'm always sniffing/nose running.... but what don't kill ya makes you stronger so I hear
> 
> half the time I don't buy top draw stuff, I just like being able to keep sniffing and tbh even with the best stuff it feels wasted on me after first few lines. I'll swap it up with mcat from time to time.
> 
> Tend to do something for a few months get bored then switch. I actually went to sleep on Saturday night thanks to 10mg nitrazepam but woke up n was straight back on it ???


 Like its wasted as in its the same after a few lines?

I'm similar in the fact I like to have a lot, a 0.5 is almost pointless for me as just want more and gone so quick.


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> I must be getting s**t then haha.
> 
> To be fair its just average gear I suppose, my mate does me a henry for 175 but we have known each other since 5 years old.
> 
> He doesn't touch it, but obviously get stamped on a lot before it gets to him then.
> 
> Don't think I have ever had a bit that doesn't block up your nose, but now days when I do it I tend to do a lot in one go, as opportunities are rare


 We'll do a night out in town mate.

First few lines are on me. :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Frandeman said:


> Going shopping high on mdma 11am
> 
> And I'm not addicted
> 
> Just like to see things in a different perspective


 I had had some acid last year and went for a walk into town Tuesday morning; started coming up and was in the butchers queuing up... fcuk me, I started laughing at the fact everyone was so miserable and seeing a normal gloomy morning but I was tripping... I started laughing, then trying not to which made me laugh even more in the end I was just full on belly laughing and crying in the queue. Everyone was looking and I panicked and ran off...

thats my local butchers! Was laughing about it all the way home


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Sams said:


> Like its wasted as in its the same after a few lines?
> 
> I'm similar in the fact I like to have a lot, a 0.5 is almost pointless for me as just want more and gone so quick.


 Yeh like after the first few lines and coming up.... the magics gone but I want to carry on so instead of buying top notch stuff, I'll just buy bash which might take 5 fat lines to get the same effect but then it makes no odds to me, I just carry on till I have work on Monday


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> We'll do a night out in town mate.
> 
> First few lines are on me. :lol:


 Yeah we do need to sort that out soon mate.

Got that c**t barsnack coming down in august for a big one as well.


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> sitting watching armin at edc festival doing bumps and drinking wine , quiet Tuesday, last night was rough ended up taking some etizolam which I've not had for a while was zombie all day , xanax still best benzo available
> 
> View attachment 143512


 Not much there mate, must be taking it easy.


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> Yeah we do need to sort that out soon mate.
> 
> Got that c**t barsnack coming down in august for a big one as well.


 What date?

I'm in Vegas end of the first week for 4 days but about other than that.

You about in town over the coming weeks?


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> What date?
> 
> I'm in Vegas end of the first week for 4 days but about other than that.
> 
> You about in town over the coming weeks?


 I'll find out dates and let you know fella.

Got a pretty busy month, but got some Tuesday-Thursdays free (s**t days I know) and odd fri/sat , drop me a PM.

Lovebox is on next week might try and get to that.


----------



## Frandeman

Getting f**ked today


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Getting f**ked today


 Thursday night Mandy?

haha you not working tomorrow ? Whats the plan?


----------



## Frandeman

Thursday morning lol

Had 2 more like that :whistling:

From pub to pub on Boris bikes :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

Life is good :thumb


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Thursday morning lol
> 
> Had 2 more like that :whistling:
> 
> From pub to pub on Boris bikes :thumb


 haha quality.

So you been gurning your chops off in this heat going from boozer to boozer on Borris Bikes, I wish I saw you today :thumb I live in London so will look out for someone off their nut on a bike lol.

No work for you tomorrow then. May as well stay on it all night.


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> haha quality.
> 
> So you been gurning your chops off in this heat going from boozer to boozer on Borris Bikes, I wish I saw you today :thumb I live in London so will look out for someone off their nut on a bike lol.
> 
> No work for you tomorrow then. May as well stay on it all night.


 Best way of transport around London :whistling:

Off today Working tomorrow

Now party with the Mrs


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Best way of transport around London :whistling:
> 
> Off today Working tomorrow
> 
> Now party with the Mrs


 Really? No come down, lack of sleep tonight?

Your hardcore if you make it in tomorrow lol


----------



## Gavinmcl

Jack d and coke and some vodka and ginger beer shots


----------



## Gavinmcl

batteries low so no flash, gram of proper just chopped in baggy with card , bottle of buckfast and bottle of vodka rough night last night was out ended in a boozer that hosted a rap battle , full of Charlie and Scottish accent and rap don't go


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Got roughly 2g of amphetamine/ speed left over. Got 2 jobs today...8pm-8am on site guard work, just basic general guarding and then 10am-6pm doing stock taking/checking ect in a new family business.

Easy money, just need to stay awake and be somewhat functional..then I'll crash and sleep all day after 6pm and Tuesday off work!

Bumps whenever I start to drift off haha


----------



## Gavinmcl

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Got roughly 2g of amphetamine/ speed left over. Got 2 jobs today...8pm-8am on site guard work, just basic general guarding and then 10am-6pm doing stock taking/checking ect in a new family business.
> 
> Easy money, just need to stay awake and be somewhat functional..then I'll crash and sleep all day after 6pm and Tuesday off work!
> 
> Bumps whenever I start to drift off haha


 proper amp or just normal sulphate?


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> proper amp or just normal sulphate?


 Just normal sulphate mate.

Also has anyone ever tried DMT? Recently have a new found love for ketamine, mind tends to wonder and want to experiment with a few but I'd think it would mess me up.

And, let's make this thread more intesting. Post a drug you've taken and comment the pros,cons and any lol worthy small Cliffed story's.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

For me

Lsd, slight visuals, only dosed small, everything was brighter but didn't live up to expectations. Will try higher dose at some point

Mdma&Pills, just the usual. Always dose too high and end up a state. Bad comedowns

Ketamine, love the feeling of falling into other dimensions, whilst In a ket hole, that funny wonky feeling. Everything slows down and I feel like a computerised robot trying to move. Hate the feeling of the drip you get and feeling in the nose.

Cocaine, felt alpha as fck. Have to keep chasing the high so gets expensive.

2CB- Visuals were insane at EDC uk, can't really remember what happened

Speed, feels like a povert Coke imo..increased social skills ect

Edibles, good as I hate smoking. Turn me into a paranoid lazy flump just like weed.

Want to try, Shrooms, DMT and probably RC's that people tend to rave about


----------



## wylde99

Just had a Nightmare eating a Space Cake before going to see the new Spiderman, put a 0.4 of Chronic in a Firecracker and within an hour of being there my Heart Raced through my Chest and my Breathing was all over the place, along with Mega Paranoid thoughts, was very close many times to leaning over and saying I had to get out but was Paranoid to make a scene!

Kind of got worse as we left, mental Dry Mouth and Heart Rate! Misses got me home quick but is far from impressed, keeps saying I'm almost 30 and that's what Teenagers do, guess she right.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> proper amp or just normal sulphate?


 I wish real actual high purity speed existed! Pharma stuff, where a proper dose is 50mg.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Just had a Nightmare eating a Space Cake before going to see the new Spiderman, put a 0.4 of Chronic in a Firecracker and within an hour of being there my Heart Raced through my Chest and my Breathing was all over the place, along with Mega Paranoid thoughts, was very close many times to leaning over and saying I had to get out but was Paranoid to make a scene!
> 
> Kind of got worse as we left, mental Dry Mouth and Heart Rate! Misses got me home quick but is far from impressed, keeps saying I'm almost 30 and that's what Teenagers do, guess she right.


 To be honest and don't take this the wrong way, but I don't think drugs are for you judging by your posts. Or at least weed and coke!


----------



## Sasnak

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Teenagers do, guess she right.


 We used to do laser quest on acid in the early nineties, happy days


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> To be honest and don't take this the wrong way, but I don't think drugs are for you judging by your posts. Or at least weed and coke!


 Haha I'm normally perfectly fine on Weed but yesterday was just a personal hell for 4 Hours.


----------



## Gavinmcl

late start , whiskey Wednesday


----------



## Gavinmcl

Henry


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> Henry
> 
> View attachment 143792


 Tear through that the weekend ?


----------



## babyarm

Gavinmcl said:


> Henry
> 
> View attachment 143792


 How long that's gonna last you?


----------



## Gavinmcl

babyarm said:


> How long that's gonna last you?


 @Sams

really should do a full week at .5 a night but realistically three heavy nights for me and missus, it's been best stuff I've had yet , every line is followed with long euphoric feeling for over half hour , no chasing a high , no taste no smell no numbing


----------



## babyarm

Gavinmcl said:


> @Sams
> 
> really should do a full week at .5 a night but realistically three heavy nights for me and missus, it's been best stuff I've had yet , every line is followed with long euphoric feeling for over half hour , no chasing a high , no taste no smell no numbing


 Sounds like the perfect stuff enjoy :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl

farmers, same banging stuff as previous, might have a few later got s**t loads of stuff to do today


----------



## bossdog

Gavinmcl said:


> farmers, same banging stuff as previous, might have a few later got s**t loads of stuff to do today
> 
> View attachment 143982


 How much that costing an oz up your way


----------



## Gavinmcl

bossdog said:


> How much that costing an oz up your way


 800-1750 quality dependant, most is around 1500 , bars at 8k so roughly 30 a gram


----------



## Gavinmcl

2mg xanax


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> 2mg xanax
> 
> View attachment 144011


 These are the nuts, had 40 of them a while ago and the best thing to knock you out and not feel groggy for days.

Can't get these anymore, but have a some Triumph 2.5mg round xnax to try.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

How many of you regular posters here work 9-5? Literally since working 9-5 mon-fri, hitting gym after work my heads just opened up to the drug world even more. Get home on a Friday night, have nothing planned for the weekend, now I just think of taking ket/lsd/dmt/ weed.

Now I understand why so many people who work 9-5 love to get wasted on the weekend.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sams said:


> These are the nuts, had 40 of them a while ago and the best thing to knock you out and not feel groggy for days.
> 
> Can't get these anymore, but have a some Triumph 2.5mg round xnax to try.


 yep they are perfect , take too much and you have same groggy feeling as diazepam, also noticed if you smoke weed with them it lingers longer the next day don't kno why possibly just stoned still


----------



## Gavinmcl

aLadNamedAsh said:


> How many of you regular posters here work 9-5? Literally since working 9-5 mon-fri, hitting gym after work my heads just opened up to the drug world even more. Get home on a Friday night, have nothing planned for the weekend, now I just think of taking ket/lsd/dmt/ weed.
> 
> Now I understand why so many people who work 9-5 love to get wasted on the weekend.


 I work on shifts so I have more potential, I just don't distinguish the weekend from a weekday if I wanted to get on it i do and minimum 5 times a week I go hard  , bottle of whiskey, copious amounts of Charlie, xanax and green is my go to


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> I work on shifts so I have more potential, I just don't distinguish the weekend from a weekday if I wanted to get on it i do and minimum 5 times a week I go hard  , bottle of whiskey, copious amounts of Charlie, xanax and green is my go to


 I'm guessing you take whiskey and Charlie at home alone?..I've never understood why so many people do it at home. Had the best nights at the local with the lads, or on nights out become a proper social c*unt.

Only thing I've done at home alone is ket& psychedelics, had Mandy alone at home but just laying there gurning is pretty boring haha.


----------



## Gavinmcl

aLadNamedAsh said:


> I'm guessing you take whiskey and Charlie at home alone?..I've never understood why so many people do it at home. Had the best nights at the local with the lads, or on nights out become a proper social c*unt.
> 
> Only thing I've done at home alone is ket& psychedelics, had Mandy alone at home but just laying there gurning is pretty boring haha.


 I'm the opposite I don't like taking it when out in large groups it becomes ten people trying to talk over each other and annoying , I do it when out but my preference is in house with the bird , gibber for a few hours then a marathon of fu**ing

I can't think of any social event in last 15 years I've not had gear , I'm pretty anti social tbh so see benefits of a bump I avoid conversations with anyone

oh the irony


----------



## Frandeman

aLadNamedAsh said:


> How many of you regular posters here work 9-5? Literally since working 9-5 mon-fri, hitting gym after work my heads just opened up to the drug world even more. Get home on a Friday night, have nothing planned for the weekend, now I just think of taking ket/lsd/dmt/ weed.
> 
> Now I understand why so many people who work 9-5 love to get wasted on the weekend.


 Any time is a good time

They had send me home before because I'm still so f**ked

But I go to work, f**k calling sick because I went on the piss

Got a kitchen to run


----------



## Gavinmcl

Bolivian rocks

stinks and taste is strong , feels like I've licked a lantern or my hands after pumping petrol


----------



## Gavinmcl

quiet in here, that stuff is good but the previous two local batches are unreal , 15+ involved and this stuff is another level ive hammered .7 of last pic stuff and it isn't even anywhere same , last stuff was mind blowing coke best I've had easily


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> quiet in here, that stuff is good but the previous two local batches are unreal , 15+ involved and this stuff is another level ive hammered .7 of last pic stuff and it isn't even anywhere same , last stuff was mind blowing coke best I've had easily


 making me jealous ,,,, shame you are at the others side on UK


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> Bolivian rocks
> 
> stinks and taste is strong , feels like I've licked a lantern or my hands after pumping petrol
> 
> View attachment 144047


 This bit no good then?


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> quiet in here, that stuff is good but the previous two local batches are unreal , 15+ involved and this stuff is another level ive hammered .7 of last pic stuff and it isn't even anywhere same , last stuff was mind blowing coke best I've had easily


 what you mean 15+ involved?

Ignore me last comment just read its no good lol


----------



## workinprogress1

Has there been a thread started on here yet about the turn out on the dark net this week

Sure a fair few people on here got their weekend f**ked up to say the least!!

Thought there'd be a thread about it?

Am I just not seeing it or has there been one and it been taken down or something?


----------



## workinprogress1

So everyone's detoxing for the foreseeable future or have you all been nicked lol?


----------



## workinprogress1

Gavinmcl said:


> Bolivian rocks
> 
> stinks and taste is strong , feels like I've licked a lantern or my hands after pumping petrol
> 
> View attachment 144047


 Is this dn gear from what I saw the two biggest sites got closed and no one was getting anything other than a knock at the door from old bill


----------



## Gavinmcl

workinprogress1 said:


> Is this dn gear from what I saw the two biggest sites got closed and no one was getting anything other than a knock at the door from old bill


 darknet ? no I get all my stuff from my area , I stay in a dodgy area of Glasgow 

@Sams

was meant to say 15 years + , I had taken some xanax and smoked two joints it doesn't make too much sense to me either


----------



## MI.RO

Gavinmcl said:


> I work on shifts so I have more potential, I just don't distinguish the weekend from a weekday if I wanted to get on it i do and minimum 5 times a week I go hard  , bottle of whiskey, copious amounts of Charlie, xanax and green is my go to


 what about gym ? how often do you workout ? i wouldn´t be able to do serious workout after drinking bottle of whiskey previous night.


----------



## Smitch

workinprogress1 said:


> Has there been a thread started on here yet about the turn out on the dark net this week
> 
> Sure a fair few people on here got their weekend f**ked up to say the least!!
> 
> Thought there'd be a thread about it?
> 
> Am I just not seeing it or has there been one and it been taken down or something?


 Alphabay got taken down the other week, plus one other.

I get all my coke locally, only pills and meth off Tor, stocked up recently though so I'm ok for the time being.

Bought a load of Monero a few months back though and that was a big currency used on Alphabay so the value of that took a bit of a hit initially but it's stabilised again now.


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> Bolivian rocks
> 
> stinks and taste is strong , feels like I've licked a lantern or my hands after pumping petrol
> 
> View attachment 144047


 I got a bit a month or so ago that fvcking stank, was sick in my mouth on the first line, was proper pokey. :lol:

Latest bit hardly smells at all, really nice bit though.


----------



## Gavinmcl

bottle of Jack Daniels, 4 cans of dark fruit and 2g


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> I got a bit a month or so ago that fvcking stank, was sick in my mouth on the first line, was proper pokey. :lol:
> 
> Latest bit hardly smells at all, really nice bit though.


 the smell was unreal almost like dulux paint and burning tyres , it's bad when person next to me could smell it off me after a line


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> I got a bit a month or so ago that fvcking stank, was sick in my mouth on the first line, was proper pokey. :lol:
> 
> Latest bit hardly smells at all, really nice bit though.





Gavinmcl said:


> the smell was unreal almost like dulux paint and burning tyres , it's bad when person next to me could smell it off me after a line


 So whats the deal with it smelling like that.

Back in Essex people think its a good thing when it smells like petrol or nail varnish lol.

Is the strong smell good or bad?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sams said:


> So whats the deal with it smelling like that.
> 
> Back in Essex people think its a good thing when it smells like petrol or nail varnish lol.
> 
> Is the strong smell good or bad?


 I think it's down to chemicals used in the process being left over, if it's acetone (nail polish) smell it can be from rerocking it , most good good has a distinct smell and taste but the stuff I've had last fortnight has none and very very taste and is the best I've had by far , it still smells in baggy but it's not the same drip

most drugs that have any scent is down to the process to make it


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> the smell was unreal almost like dulux paint and burning tyres , it's bad when person next to me could smell it off me after a line


 This sh1t was like kerosene, real grim, was strong bear to be fair though.

Missus found a bit this week in one of her handbags as we're packing up all our stuff now to emigrating, done a couple of lines tonight after I got in after blowing after work with no sniff, quite nice stuff, probably a year or so old though!


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> So whats the deal with it smelling like that.
> 
> Back in Essex people think its a good thing when it smells like petrol or nail varnish lol.
> 
> Is the strong smell good or bad?


 Sometimes good stuff really stinks and sometimes it doesn't, I wouldn't say it's a sure fire indicator of great gear though.

Like people expecting it to numb you, it doesn't, that's the novacaine people cut it with.


----------



## Frandeman

Been high on mandy since 5pm :crazy:


----------



## babyarm

Frandeman said:


> Been high on mandy since 5pm :crazy:
> 
> View attachment 144117


 That stuff looks lethal :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

babyarm said:


> That stuff looks lethal :thumb


 only the best here :rolleye11:


----------



## Frandeman

Party all day yesterday

No sleep go to gym this morning

This is how I look


----------



## wylde99

Didn't really get a clear Answer before, so am I good to hit the Gym after a Night on the Gear?

Might just be being Paranoid but I just don't think my Heart would appreciate a Deadlift or Squat Session the Night after it's been Pumping fast because of Drugs.


----------



## DaveC

wylde99 said:


> Didn't really get a clear Answer before, so am I good to hit the Gym after a Night on the Gear?
> 
> Might just be being Paranoid but I just don't think my Heart would appreciate a Deadlift or Squat Session the Night after it's been Pumping fast because of Drugs.


 You constantly worrying is probably going to do more harm than working out after some gear :tongue:


----------



## wylde99

DaveC said:


> You constantly worrying is probably going to do more harm than working out after some gear :tongue:


 Probably mate, I'm not a worrier normally either I'm just scared sh1tless of Heart Failure or Attack.


----------



## Ukmeathead

wylde99 said:


> Probably mate, I'm not a worrier normally either I'm just scared sh1tless of Heart Failure or Attack.


 You seriously shouldn't touch drugs going by your posts its your best option


----------



## Gavinmcl

first drink this then I'll bring Charlie out, getting new "cream" tommorow


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ukmeathead said:


> You seriously shouldn't touch drugs going by your posts its your best option


 I agree clear signs of anxiety not the best combination with any substances


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Sometimes good stuff really stinks and sometimes it doesn't, I wouldn't say it's a sure fire indicator of great gear though.
> 
> Like people expecting it to numb you, it doesn't, that's the novacaine people cut it with.


 But cocaine is an anaethstetic and SHOULD numb you, One of its original medicinal uses.

Novacaine and lidocaine replaced it though as a local anaesthetic fur obvious reasons tho


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But cocaine is an anaethstetic and SHOULD numb you, One of its original medicinal uses.
> 
> Novacaine and lidocaine replaced it though as a local anaesthetic fur obvious reasons tho


 good cocaine hydrochloride has minimal numbing properties it's association that rules that mtyh it does numb but for few minutes lightly


----------



## Gavinmcl

can't be added focussing it seems , this stuff is at a guess 60-70% tommorows is defo 85% at least see revious pics for reference


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> good cocaine hydrochloride has minimal numbing properties it's association that rules that mtyh it does numb but for few minutes lightly


 Aye but he has said it shouldn't numb you. Whereas it should, but of course people load it up with novacaine to make people assume it's better quality than it is


----------



## Frandeman

Salad of hass and weed


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> Salad of hass and weed
> 
> View attachment 144199


 And I thought I was living on the edge with Romaine AND Iceberg lettuce in my salad!


----------



## Frandeman

UK2USA said:


> And I thought I was living on the edge with Romaine AND Iceberg lettuce in my salad!


 Something special on a

Friday night mate :thumb

Plus this :whistling:


----------



## Dutch75

Gavinmcl said:


> first drink this then I'll bring Charlie out, getting new "cream" tommorow
> 
> View attachment 144183


 Any tips on training the next day after this type of session. Not big into my reccies but bring irish love my drink. On the Guinness and jamesons now but fully intend training tomorrow. Find that if I wait until lunchtime or after I'm sufficiently recovered for a half decent session. How's this work out for you if reccies in the mix as well ?


----------



## Frandeman

Mdma makes me happy :thumb

If everyone did same wouldn't be fu**ing wars everywhere

You don't want to fight on Mdma

You want to love


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dutch75 said:


> Any tips on training the next day after this type of session. Not big into my reccies but bring irish love my drink. On the Guinness and jamesons now but fully intend training tomorrow. Find that if I wait until lunchtime or after I'm sufficiently recovered for a half decent session. How's this work out for you if reccies in the mix as well ?


 drink loads of water aswel and get a decent kip once it's done it's done , eat right next day no shite is all a can say


----------



## Gavinmcl

quiet night tommorow heavy one , .6 between 2 few bottles of wine. 25mg xanax bedtime after joint lightly packed with .1g if green stuff knocks me out even at lightest spread


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> Mdma makes me happy :thumb
> 
> If everyone did same wouldn't be fu**ing wars everywhere
> 
> You don't want to fight on Mdma
> 
> You want to love


 mdma use to do that to me lost all love of my old favourite not the same lost all emphatic feeling , just over stimulated feeling , it ends up going nowhere now for me and I've tried every route to find it again , nothing


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> mdma use to do that to me lost all love of my old favourite not the same lost all emphatic feeling , just over stimulated feeling , it ends up going nowhere now for me and I've tried every route to find it again , nothing


 We adapt

then happy times mate


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> We adapt
> 
> then happy times mate


 can't just not the same tried proper quality Mandy and tore through heavy amounts and nothing that one old pill wouldve, tried 250mg skull and just awkward buzz that i took several within an hour, music appreciation yes but no depth , all lost with me I could hammer 3g of mdma with 2hrs no bullshit it doesn't register anymore


----------



## Frandeman

I reacted to this WTF


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> I reacted to this WTF


 I'm surprised I can type tbh fu**ing hammered spell check keeping me normal


----------



## Gavinmcl

best stuff I've had zoom in for more detail of quality, top notch


----------



## Smitch

Been out at Holi festival in Wembley all day drinking, doing pills and coke.

Just kicking back with a few pipes now and some laughing gas.


----------



## wylde99

Really don't get how you guys do It, I got on It Saturday Night with Some Rum and £40 worth of good Pub Grub and I felt really sleepy and lethargic all day yesterday, went to bed at 8 last night and had the deepest Sleep but feel depressed and like I need more sleep this morning before work.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Really don't get how you guys do It, I got on It Saturday Night with Some Rum and £40 worth of good Pub Grub and I felt really sleepy and lethargic all day yesterday, went to bed at 8 last night and had the deepest Sleep but feel depressed and like I need more sleep this morning before work.


 As many people have said, drugs aint for you mate. I can get on it Friday-Sunday night, few hours sleep and go to work Monday no bother. Feel bit weak and dehydrated but by the end of the day I'm completely fine


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Frandeman said:


> Mdma makes me happy :thumb
> 
> If everyone did same wouldn't be fu**ing wars everywhere
> 
> You don't want to fight on Mdma
> 
> You want to love


 Yeah but the next day there would a be a fu**ing nuclear war :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> Really don't get how you guys do It, I got on It Saturday Night with Some Rum and £40 worth of good Pub Grub and I felt really sleepy and lethargic all day yesterday, went to bed at 8 last night and had the deepest Sleep but feel depressed and like I need more sleep this morning before work.


 tolerance is how.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

so, as a general question, @Frandeman, @Haunted_Sausage, @Gavinmcl do you guys prefer amphetamine or even meth to coke?

Cause i found it to be less euphoric in general and more edgy, but powerful and long lasting, especially meth, couldnt sleep on that for years lol.

the only thing i ever though was better was MCAT which I ****in loved so much i ended up getting hooked on it for a while.


----------



## Frandeman

I like them all 

Different drugs for different situations

As long as is good quality stuff


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> so, as a general question, @Frandeman, @Haunted_Sausage, @Gavinmcl do you guys prefer amphetamine or even meth to coke?
> 
> Cause i found it to be less euphoric in general and more edgy, but powerful and long lasting, especially meth, couldnt sleep on that for years lol.
> 
> the only thing i ever though was better was MCAT which I ****in loved so much i ended up getting hooked on it for a while.


 My favourite is mcat, by a long way! Now I have access to a lab which make it in back in love. Thought it was gone for good a couple of years back.

then probably meth

then coke

speed last.

the best thing that puts meth above speed is that you can smoke it and get that instant BOOM! If I snort or bomb meth it just feels like good clean speed to me. But smoking is where it's at


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> My favourite is mcat, by a long way! Now I have access to a lab which make it in back in love. Thought it was gone for good a couple of years back.
> 
> then probably meth
> 
> then coke
> 
> speed last.
> 
> the best thing that puts meth above speed is that you can smoke it and get that instant BOOM! If I snort or bomb meth it just feels like good clean speed to me. But smoking is where it's at


 Never smoked it, nota big fan of the idea.

MCAT is the ****in s**t tbh, gutted its so hard to get good stuff now I rarely bother anymore. even the dark web is fairly scarce. I used to snort it till my knees went purple. even tried to smoke it once, not sure if it did anything as I was f**ked up anyway.

When it was legal, life was good


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Never smoked it, nota big fan.
> 
> MCAT is the ****in s**t tbh, gutted its so hard to get good stuff now I rarely bother anymore. even the dark web is fairly scarce.
> 
> When it was legal, life was good


 MCAT is some fu**ing rocket fuel I tell thee

Had a load at a prodigy gig down in Bournemouth....didnt sleep for days.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

TinTin10 said:


> MCAT is some fu**ing rocket fuel I tell thee
> 
> Had a load at a prodigy gig down in Bournemouth....didnt sleep for days.


 the best and worst thing about it mate, is that you feel totally normal 5 days in. like fine, can interact with people and everything.

That s**t was caustic though, SO bad for you its ridiculous.

its beautiful. fu**ing love the stuff.


----------



## Canelo

Use to be Amphetamine but got quite addicted to it! I was using it like i would drink coffee.

Took 8 months before i realised i had a problem with it! At the time it made me feel great i was super happy and confident and felt normal lol.

Wish i never took the stuff though i now suffer with Anxity  I use to box in front of hundreds of people with no fear at all but now i fear stupid things like going out for the day with the kids or even going for a meal with the missus because my Anxity might kick in.

Im nearly a year clean though an since not touching drink and been back in the gym i feel like im getting back to who i was before i ever touched that stuff.


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> the best and worst thing about it mate, is that you feel totally normal 5 days in. like fine, can interact with people and everything.
> 
> its beautiful. fu**ing love the stuff.


 f**k getting 5 days in!

We went back to the room after the gig and I carved out some mega bump.........went off the rails.

Was walking up to birds going - ' are you a scaffolder? You look like a scaffolder....'

Proper ****ed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

TinTin10 said:


> f**k getting 5 days in!
> 
> We went back to the room after the gig and I carved out some mega bump.........went off the rails.
> 
> Was walking up to birds going - ' are you a scaffolder? You look like a scaffolder....'
> 
> Proper ****ed


 :lol: chat s**t for years on it dont you.

5 days was normal at peak when it was legal, we used to just buy in ridiculous amounts cause it was cheap and get f**ked,

cant do that no more though, 1 night/morning is enough for me nowadays.


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> :lol: chat s**t for years on it dont you.
> 
> 5 days was normal at peak when it was legal, we used to just buy in ridiculous amounts cause it was cheap and get f**ked,
> 
> cant do that no more though, 1 night/morning is enough for me nowadays.


 Sound like me mate.

Went Sheffield for the tramlines festival and I managed Friday and Saturday night.....took me til Thursday to recover. Getting old ennit.

I remember getting it off the net - like 5g for 20quid.......THIS IS PLANT FEED - NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION (bang it up your shnozz lad)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

TinTin10 said:


> Sound like me mate.
> 
> Went Sheffield for the tramlines festival and I managed Friday and Saturday night.....took me til Thursday to recover. Getting old ennit.
> 
> I remember getting it off the net - like 5g for 20quid.......THIS IS PLANT FEED - NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION (bang it up your shnozz lad)


 I know man, dirt fu**ing cheap, the problem was I started doing coke in the same amounts when I couldnt get mcat anymore and ended up broke 

luckily i dont work in a shop at minimum wage anymore and Im much more reserved and moderate.

loads of flyers used to get handed round "late night gardening supplies, call this number" picture of a cat on it.


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I know man, dirt fu**ing cheap, the problem was I started doing coke in the same amounts when I oculdnt get mcat anymore and ended up broke
> 
> luckily i dont work in a shop at minimum wage anymore and Im much more reserved and moderate.


 Thats the deal....once MCAT dried up - it was bang on the coke. Cokes fu**ing wank compared though. Every 20 mins in the bog, bait as f**k.

Meow was one bump and away


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

TinTin10 said:


> Thats the deal....once MCAT dried up - it was bang on the coke. Cokes fu**ing wank compared though. Every 20 mins in the bog, bait as f**k.
> 
> Meow was one bump and away


 yeah I agree.

I still like to remember the good times though.


----------



## Oioi

Slightly taboo but anyone pinned dmt ket or meth? Dmt can be done IM so Dr shuglins book suggests


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> yeah I agree.
> 
> I still like to remember the good times though.


 The best times


----------



## Gavinmcl

mephedrone was good but it had a side of ugliness to it that I prefer coke more , yes meh was only few quid a gram and it felt good and it was strong but it was addictive and hard to stop when with vast amounts that cost so little

being out gurning in public never good look either much prefer coke socially , mdma I've kind of fallen away from unless I was to go to a festival I wouldn't buy again it doesn't fit into what I get into

Speed I like but I took way too much from ages 15-25 I don't think I slept any weekend at all but again it's good but the sleep is an issue now, good speed will come close to good coke and outlast it but it's not quite the same

opiates I've had experience if never liked to be honest made me sick as f**k every time I would be I'll next day

Benzos I use frequently to get to sleep after taking coke , prefer xanax

Cannabis I use frequently but I go through small amounts a quarter can last me at least 4 months


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Never smoked it, nota big fan of the idea.
> 
> MCAT is the ****in s**t tbh, gutted its so hard to get good stuff now I rarely bother anymore. even the dark web is fairly scarce. I used to snort it till my knees went purple. even tried to smoke it once, not sure if it did anything as I was f**ked up anyway.
> 
> When it was legal, life was good


 Smoking it tastes exactly the same as crack to me! Yeh all DN vendors are shite too, I stumbled upon a contact that post out and it's bang on usually! They let you know when other batches are made etc


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Smoking it tastes exactly the same as crack to me! Yeh all DN vendors are shite too, I stumbled upon a contact that post out and it's bang on usually! They let you know when other batches are made etc


 Not pleasant IMO.

thats ****in class - I never "find" people like that any more, maybe im past it. wish i could though :lol:


----------



## TinTin10

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not pleasant IMO.
> 
> thats ****in class - I never "find" people like that any more, maybe im past it. wish i could though :lol:


 Think @Haunted_Sausage needs to hook a couple mother****ers up for a old skool sesh !


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

TinTin10 said:


> Think @Haunted_Sausage needs to hook a couple mother****ers up for a old skool sesh !


 I think so too hahah


----------



## Gavinmcl

can still get good kept in my area it's got a vanilla taste to it don't know why, it's 25 a gram pretty sure my mate said a click was only 3800 , he sleeps most of the day wakes up at 5 and delivers for rest of night with his takeaways then does last drops til around 5 then repeat


----------



## Frandeman

my mrs is leaving this weeks cos I do too many drugs and I'm no responsible enough

what did I do ? buy some more


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> my mrs is leaving this weeks cos I do too many drugs and I'm no responsible enough
> 
> what did I do ? buy some more


 I'm joining you in half hour m8 no need to worry about her means you don't need to share


----------



## Oioi

A quick scan through the mephedrone reddit yields a few quality vendors. Some kinda interesting twists and turns lately haha


----------



## Kill Kcal

TinTin10 said:


> Think @Haunted_Sausage needs to hook a couple mother****ers up for a old skool sesh !


 Yeh, like before Creamfields!


----------



## TinTin10

Kill Kcal said:


> Yeh, like before Creamfields!


 Could you even begin to imagine a UKM camp at creamfields??

Loads of test fuelled tren heads crying in the corner and dry humping our bergens....all off our tits of MCAT

......we can dream


----------



## Gavinmcl

Monday night, two bottles of wine one is rose other buckfast


----------



## Gavinmcl

TinTin10 said:


> The best times
> 
> View attachment 144284


 lmao missed this earlier , yeah leaving a party is never fun and you do feel like death plus when you catch your reflection in the rear mirror and you look like a walking dead extra


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Haha who do you guys think I am the Escobar of the 4-methylmethcathinone world? Haha

it is out there though! If you find the old drugs thread there is some pics of what I get it really is tip top. I watched over years as the quality dropped and dropped then selling all 4-mec or 3-mmc off as mephedrone. I have tried every DN vendor, there was one who did have it, but was a scammer. Small orders would come, place a proper order and nothing would turn up grrrrr


----------



## Kill Kcal

TinTin10 said:


> Could you even begin to imagine a UKM camp at creamfields??
> 
> Loads of test fuelled tren heads crying in the corner and dry humping our bergens....all off our tits of MCAT
> 
> ......we can dream


 Just under 4 weeks to go!


----------



## superpube

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Haha who do you guys think I am the Escobar of the 4-methylmethcathinone world? Haha
> 
> it is out there though! If you find the old drugs thread there is some pics of what I get it really is tip top. I watched over years as the quality dropped and dropped then selling all 4-mec or 3-mmc off as mephedrone. I have tried every DN vendor, there was one who did have it, but was a scammer. Small orders would come, place a proper order and nothing would turn up grrrrr


 Just bombed 200mg of 3mmc

Bought from the 'bay before it shut doors.

Not tried before, lets see how it goes.

smells RANCID


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> Just bombed 200mg of 3mmc
> 
> Bought from the 'bay before it shut doors.
> 
> Not tried before, lets see how it goes.
> 
> smells RANCID


 Still alive?


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> Still alive?


 yes

are you? HOW???


----------



## Quackerz

Oioi said:


> Slightly taboo but anyone pinned dmt ket or meth? Dmt can be done IM so Dr shuglins book suggests


 Have pinned meth, much prefer to smoke it. It's a lot more moorish that way (for me at least). Pinning it didn't feel the same, almost like taking a different drug. Depends what you are used to and what you like I guess.


----------



## superpube

Quackerz said:


> Have pinned meth, much prefer to smoke it. It's a lot more moorish that way (for me at least). Pinning it didn't feel the same, almost like taking a different drug. Depends what you are used to and what you like I guess.


 @Oioi

Pinned ket IV

Just woke up a few hours later, needle had fallen out, some blood mess. Don't recall a thing. But perfectly sober and clear head. Of waste tbh.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Gavinmcl said:


> mephedrone was good but it had a side of ugliness to it that I prefer coke more , yes meh was only few quid a gram and it felt good and it was strong but it was addictive and hard to stop when with vast amounts that cost so little
> 
> being out gurning in public never good look either much prefer coke socially , mdma I've kind of fallen away from unless I was to go to a festival I wouldn't buy again it doesn't fit into what I get into
> 
> Speed I like but I took way too much from ages 15-25 I don't think I slept any weekend at all but again it's good but the sleep is an issue now, good speed will come close to good coke and outlast it but it's not quite the same
> 
> opiates I've had experience if never liked to be honest made me sick as f**k every time I would be I'll next day
> 
> Benzos I use frequently to get to sleep after taking coke , prefer xanax
> 
> Cannabis I use frequently but I go through small amounts a quarter can last me at least 4 months


 I try to avoid huge comedowns nowadays. so that mean MDMA is out, so is speed usually.

Yep MCAT got me hooked big time, and was dirt cheap.

xanax after coke is great, sleep like a baby.

Opiates give me oesopheagal spasms, except morhpine, which i dont have. so its a blessing in disguise really, as i reckon id be too into it.

I prefer 2-cb, LSD or Ket mixed with coke nowadays, its fun and not too rough the next day.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

superpube said:


> yes
> 
> are you? HOW???


 wtf is 3-MMC, isnt Mcat 4-MMC?


----------



## superpube

Lifesizepenguin said:


> wtf is 3-MMC, isnt Mcat 4-MMC?


 I believe it is a 4mmc substitute, since that became unavailable.

Never did 4mmc/mcat.


----------



## superpube

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I try to avoid huge comedowns nowadays. so that mean MDMA is out, so is speed usually.
> 
> Yep MCAT got me hooked big time, and was dirt cheap.
> 
> xanax after coke is great, sleep like a baby.
> 
> Opiates give me oesopheagal spasms, except morhpine, which i dont have. so its a blessing in disguise really, as i reckon id be too into it.
> 
> I prefer 2-cb, LSD or Ket mixed with coke nowadays, its fun and not too rough the next day.


 2cb and lsd are my absolute favourite drugs. If anything, feel better next day. Anti comedown!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

superpube said:


> I believe it is a 4mmc substitute, since that became unavailable.
> 
> Never did 4mmc/mcat.


 oh mate, it was fu**ing amazing. honestly, nothing better.

Bit addictive though


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

superpube said:


> Just bombed 200mg of 3mmc
> 
> Bought from the 'bay before it shut doors.
> 
> Not tried before, lets see how it goes.
> 
> smells RANCID


 Prepare to be disappointed!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> wtf is 3-MMC, isnt Mcat 4-MMC?


 It also looks like cube chunks a couple of mm across. So easily identifiable unless crushed up. Waste of time and money


----------



## superpube

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Prepare to be disappointed!


 yes totally, very mild head high. Very little going on tbh. Didn't expect much, hence hitting it on a Tuesday after work lol

Meh. Dirt cheap.


----------



## superpube

Lifesizepenguin said:


> oh mate, it was fu**ing amazing. honestly, nothing better.
> 
> Bit addictive though


 So I heard. Few mates were well into it, I was clean at the time.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

superpube said:


> 2cb and lsd are my absolute favourite drugs. If anything, feel better next day. Anti comedown!


 Yes mate its great isnt it. Lsd makes me sleep for hours the next day but 2cb i wake up in a better mood than normal. Which is great


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> yes
> 
> are you? HOW???


 Alive

And looking fabulous


----------



## Gavinmcl

for tonight I've got 100mg thc candies and might have a dose of 4-aco-dmt , waiting for dinner first just took half a gummy bear the now and around 9 I'll probably drop around 30mg possibly add a few hits of dmt if it goes well , I'll throw sum pics up later of them all


----------



## Gavinmcl

coke is all clumpy and moist from humidity pain in arse , not got microwave so probably have to light the glass under grill slightly which is still annoying to do


----------



## Sams

Gavinmcl said:


> coke is all clumpy and moist from humidity pain in arse , not got microwave so probably have to light the glass under grill slightly which is still annoying to do
> 
> View attachment 144370


 Microwave is the best way to get it to dust, put it in a bowl, then smash it up with a tea spoon, you don't even have to be careful as it just crunches up in the bowl and you get so much more out of it


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sams said:


> Microwave is the best way to get it to dust, put it in a bowl, then smash it up with a tea spoon, you don't even have to be careful as it just crunches up in the bowl and you get so much more out of it


 no microwave m8 , plus I've just crushed it with a card and it all solidify into one big clump, I've had this before but not this bad usually put out chop as best as can then leave and it goes crunchy this is proper gummy , I might try to put onto foil and put oven on low and turn off then put in see how it goes , I normally had to do this with the brain (hq speed) to get into lines, this is like Velcro m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> no microwave m8 , plus I've just crushed it with a card and it all solidify into one big clump, I've had this before but not this bad usually put out chop as best as can then leave and it goes crunchy this is proper gummy , I might try to put onto foil and put oven on low and turn off then put in see how it goes , I normally had to do this with the brain (hq speed) to get into lines, this is like Velcro m8


 Best off using a hair drier mate, lay it all out then quick 30 seconds with the hair drier about 4" away..

thank me later


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Best off using a hair drier mate, lay it all out then quick 30 seconds with the hair drier about 4" away..
> 
> thank me later


 I'll try m8 need to check how powerful it is first don't want to be picking up crumbs off floor all night

no meth tonight?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> I'll try m8 need to check how powerful it is first don't want to be picking up crumbs off floor all night
> 
> no meth tonight?


 lol I was only joking! Don't use a hair drier 

not had any meth for probably 2 months now? Need a new DN marketplace aswell now! 

ive cleaned my act up since I black bagged mrs.sausage so on a mega cut, no drugs or alcohol or owt now... I don't miss it either weirdly, but look forward to my next session with my tolerance back at zero


----------



## Gavinmcl

just heated glass up under grill works a charm, goes bk to moist within few minutes though defo hard work


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Haunted_Sausage dn being darknet ? that where you would get all your gear from ? I think if I had two months clean I would be clear headed enough to not go back into it as reality wouldve set in


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Somebody aware me on DMT?..been reading a lot online for a while. Basic understanding is that it's a short intense hit, trippy as and can somehow open your mind (lol reddit) Tried two relatable things, LSD, didn't rate it too much and tried it twice. Also ketamine, first k hole was somewhat mind opening, was left over powered for a few days, its my go to thing now.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Somebody aware me on DMT?..been reading a lot online for a while. Basic understanding is that it's a short intense hit, trippy as and can somehow open your mind (lol reddit) Tried two relatable things, LSD, didn't rate it too much and tried it twice. Also ketamine, first k hole was somewhat mind opening, was left over powered for a few days, its my go to thing now.


 DMT seems to be the 'in thing' at the moment and I'm sure 99% of the people I see talking about it online have never tried it! It's a very short duration trip just like inducing a dream pretty much so can be as wild and varied as that. But your not going to suddenly find god and become a hippy I must have had it 75-100 times and now the novelty has worn off for me. It's nothing life changing unless your life has been extremely black and white and boring maybe, but then any other drug would have the same effect there.

don't buy into all the hype you read online


----------



## Gavinmcl

@aLadNamedAsh firstly why you note rate lsd ?

dmt I'll put dimly because it's impossible to explain, you need to vape it at a dose around 30-50mg to achieve breakthrough

you trip lightly for about ten seconds then it's complete visual nothing is normal i mean nothing it's fractals and crazy it's very weird you feel fine the whole time sober almost and after ten minutes your back to normal , and I mean normal couldn't tell you've taken it , gimme 5 and I'll explain my recent one


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> @Haunted_Sausage dn being darknet ? that where you would get all your gear from ? I think if I had two months clean I would be clear headed enough to not go back into it as reality wouldve set in
> 
> View attachment 144396


 Hi mate I get my meth off the darknet (DN) but my mcat is a UK based set up I can contact for next day delivery they're the only good place Ive found for mcat and believe me when I say I have looked everywhere!

I enjoy the mcat sessions but I was getting on it soon as would finish half day Friday and then necking nitrazepam midnight Sunday to get ready for work. Then I would binge eat crap through the week cuz I had starved myself over the weekend or just drank lager. This had carried on for about 6-7 weeks and I had physically gone to s**t so my mates had a bit of an intervention. I could see the issue but I was still functioning fine at work so it didn't bother me. But as you can imagine, my tolerance was sky high so now I'm on a mega cut, training harder than ever and doing loads of cycling which I'm loving.

ill have another session in a month or so but it will just be limited to one offs here and there.


----------



## Gavinmcl

@aLadNamedAsh all I can remember from my last time was walking back into my living room and sitting on my couch and within 30secs the whole room had went cartoon mode and i mean full simpsons mode everything nothing was normal , I seen what I can describe as a subway like route mapping for stops but electric colours everywhere then i looked down to my floor and its was so clear but the most detailed diamonds flying around the room and then back to normal the stuff is the extreme end of effects but has no after effects or comedown whatsoever at all


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> @aLadNamedAsh all I can remember from my last time was walking back into my living room and sitting on my couch and within 30secs the whole room had went cartoon mode and i mean full simpsons mode everything nothing was normal , I seen what I can describe as a subway like route mapping for stops but electric colours everywhere then i looked down to my floor and its was so clear but the most detailed diamonds flying around the room and then back to normal the stuff is the extreme end of effects but has no after effects or comedown whatsoever at all


 Haha, sounds like a good little trip!..I'm guessing you smoked it? As you say you was walking, is it like ket where your either slightly walking/moving "wonky" or basically paralized?..(can't really move when I'm in k hole).

After trying psychedelics and dissociative's (sp?) always leave me in a "wow/mindblown " mindframe. Will try DMT in the next few weeks or so.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> @aLadNamedAsh firstly why you note rate lsd ?
> 
> dmt I'll put dimly because it's impossible to explain, you need to vape it at a dose around 30-50mg to achieve breakthrough
> 
> you trip lightly for about ten seconds then it's complete visual nothing is normal i mean nothing it's fractals and crazy it's very weird you feel fine the whole time sober almost and after ten minutes your back to normal , and I mean normal couldn't tell you've taken it , gimme 5 and I'll explain my recent one


 The visuals weren't too much, everything just seemed more "HD" like. People looked facially deformed, in a cartoon like way. Only tried in a social gathering at a house and on a field, need to try it in a better surrounding I suppose, or even a higher dose.


----------



## Oioi

Quick bit of mimosa off tinterweb, acid Base extraction and your good to go Ahahahaha


----------



## Frandeman

Tuesday high as f**k


----------



## babyarm

Frandeman said:


> Tuesday high as f**k


 What's on offer today


----------



## Frandeman

babyarm said:


> What's on offer today


 As usual

Mdma hash marihuana and cider


----------



## Smitch

Missus is off travelling around Europe as of tomorrow for a month, I can see the odd sesh creeping in for me here and there. :lol:

Out for an all dayer at Trapeze in Old Street this Saturday, just got back from Vegas this lunchtime though so need a few days to get used to UK time again, it's wiped me out.


----------



## Smitch

Thought I'd do some balloons and some pipes tonight


----------



## Smitch

Just done a quick wash too, haven't done that in years, should've weighed it, put 0.45 in and I reckon looking at is it's come back at least 80%.

I'll measure it next time and get an accurate reading, it's good gear, not smoked rocks for years, had a good few pipes and still got this left.

.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Smitch said:


> Just done a quick wash too, haven't done that in years, should've weighed it, put 0.45 in and I reckon looking at is it's come back at least 80%.
> 
> I'll measure it next time and get an accurate reading, it's good gear, not smoked rocks for years, had a good few pipes and still got this left.
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 144583


 I use my meth pipe for crack last lot I had, providing you keep the temp right you don't waste any at all


----------



## Gavinmcl

some new white , whiney as f**k

@Smitch

@Haunted_Sausage

will post pipes of my pipe later it's black in the bowl from the heat


----------



## Smitch

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I use my meth pipe for crack last lot I had, providing you keep the temp right you don't waste any at all


 I just stuffed a bit of wire wool in the hole and used that as gauze, worked a treat.


----------



## Smitch

So ended up washing up 1.5g today and smoking it.

Now I realise why I stopped smoking it before. :lol:


----------



## wylde99

Started Drinking at 2.30pm yesterday for the 5.30 Game, spent £50 on Booze alone and was Mixing my Drinks, Cider, Beer, Double Rum and Cokes, then went and got £40 of Gear which was very strong. Safe to say I don't feel to good today.


----------



## Frandeman

wylde99 said:


> Started Drinking at 2.30pm yesterday for the 5.30 Game, spent £50 on Booze alone and was Mixing my Drinks, Cider, Beer, Double Rum and Cokes, then went and got £40 of Gear which was very strong. Safe to say I don't feel to good today.


 Careful

Look what happened to Rich Piana


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> Started Drinking at 2.30pm yesterday for the 5.30 Game, spent £50 on Booze alone and was Mixing my Drinks, Cider, Beer, Double Rum and Cokes, then went and got £40 of Gear which was very strong. Safe to say I don't feel to good today.


 Take it you're not in London - £50 will just about get you going!


----------



## Gavinmcl

nickel flake , definitely cleanest smoothest stuff I've had , no smell very little taste nor smell , slow mellow onset

View attachment 144801


----------



## Gavinmcl

again got another sample from a different bar stamped tiger blood , it's ultra oily if you look at second pic you can see I've cut the rock and it's almost buttery never seen this before normal moist coke is like chewing gum when cutting but this is crispy, been told this is as good as it will get


----------



## Gavinmcl

took normal line I take with most proper , Took too much almost gouch feeling hope that s not just a Scottish term if it is it's mongy in translation for you lot down south, energetic but couch locked but if I had to move I could

I had heavy heavy night last night so it's dumming down tonights edge to sum degree which I had kept for a fresh night to compare I've been promised this is highest quality we've had and it's limited amount , I know the background story can't go on here but it's same person as normal but it was sent as goodwill gesture for a major favour this person done so fully believe it's beyond normal "proper" level we receive it looks it

it's aesthetics are some of which I've never seen ever before in regards to the look it's almost all pearlescent and when cut I've never seen the softness and oily smoothness the knife left on the rock, however last night's even showed a newer level of euphoria and purity even at high doses later in the night no side's agitation or wired feeling etc but this is same people and was a one off gesture so believe it's beyond


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> took normal line I take with most proper , Took too much almost gouch feeling hope that s not just a Scottish term if it is it's mongy in translation for you lot down south, energetic but couch locked but if I had to move I could
> 
> I had heavy heavy night last night so it's dumming down tonights edge to sum degree which I had kept for a fresh night to compare I've been promised this is highest quality we've had and it's limited amount , I know the background story can't go on here but it's same person as normal but it was sent as goodwill gesture for a major favour this person done so fully believe it's beyond normal "proper" level we receive it looks it
> 
> it's aesthetics are some of which I've never seen ever before in regards to the look it's almost all pearlescent and when cut I've never seen the softness and oily smoothness the knife left on the rock, however last night's even showed a newer level of euphoria and purity even at high doses later in the night no side's agitation or wired feeling etc but this is same people and was a one off gesture so believe it's beyond


 I've got something very similar right now, ridiculously shiny but breaks up lovely. Not jittery, just sat on the sofa feeling great. Shame I've got work tomorrow so only having one or two lines.


----------



## Smitch

I've been washing far too much coke up this week, did a quick half a gram earlier and considering another half now, started drinking to try and stave off the urge.

Since the missus went away last week I must have done 5g of our coke. :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Adding to the above post, I've been using ammonia on its own up until today to wash up the gear but today used bicarb as recommended by a mate.

Using the ammonia I've weighed out 0.5g of coke and after I've washed it I've had 0.35g left, just weighed out 0.30g of coke and washed it with bicarb and water and got 0.43g when I weighed it after.

What am I doing wrong?!?!

@Gavinmcl and @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> Adding to the above post, I've been using ammonia on its own up until today to wash up the gear but today used bicarb as recommended by a mate.
> 
> Using the ammonia I've weighed out 0.5g of coke and after I've washed it I've had 0.35g left, just weighed out 0.30g of coke and washed it with bicarb and water and got 0.43g when I weighed it after.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?!?!
> 
> @Gavinmcl and @Haunted_Sausage


 Coke and amoniac

Only one thing you can do

Smoke it :tongue10:


----------



## tyke1

Gavinmcl said:


> again got another sample from a different bar stamped tiger blood , it's ultra oily if you look at second pic you can see I've cut the rock and it's almost buttery never seen this before normal moist coke is like chewing gum when cutting but this is crispy, been told this is as good as it will get
> 
> View attachment 144830
> 
> 
> View attachment 144831


 Gear you get looks the dogs bollocks mate.


----------



## Gavinmcl

4 of these and a small joint of cheese and can of energy juice , quiet Sunday and day to myself sit and watch a few podcasts , @Smitch no idea mate I only use my pipe for dmt , I've tooted before on a few different things but no expert into it


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> 4 of these and a small joint of cheese and can of energy juice , quiet Sunday and day to myself sit and watch a few podcasts , @Smitch no idea mate I only use my pipe for dmt , I've tooted before on a few different things but no expert into it
> 
> View attachment 144874


 How do you watch podcasts ?


----------



## lewdylewd

Frandeman said:


> How do you watch podcasts ?


 Tramadol and cheese joints, think he covered that


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman @lewdylewd

Joe rogan experience, I know podcasts refers to audio but I thought they were also classed the same , in all honesty I'm pretty smashed feel nice and chilled then any movement and it comes on stronger , got the missus to go pick up a bottle of vodka and red kola and a gram from my mate , happy Sunday


----------



## MI.RO

similar evening as you. tramadol, hash, strongbow dark fruit


----------



## Gavinmcl

standard proper, at a guess it's probably 60-70% it's good but doesn't have the smooth and lasting euphoria that previous few pics had but they're up there in high 80s imo maybe more


----------



## Gavinmcl

got a gram of the oily stuff and washed it yesterday this Is what I was left with 922mg of fluff will he trying in 15


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman @Smitch @Haunted_Sausage its nearly 7 , surely you've sorted Friday night's plans or keeping quiet till tommorow for the fight ?


----------



## Frandeman

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman @Smitch @Haunted_Sausage its nearly 7 , surely you've sorted Friday night's plans or keeping quiet till tommorow for the fight ?


 Chilling outside


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Frandeman whats the drink m8? too throthy for a cocktail, can't be a pint with ice ?

what's the strain? sativa? or knowing you heavy indica and some spice


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman @Smitch @Haunted_Sausage its nearly 7 , surely you've sorted Friday night's plans or keeping quiet till tommorow for the fight ?


 Mate I still haven't had owt (proper) since middle of July, im taking this mega cut really seriously. Ive drank maybe 10 pints in that time and only smoke a bit of weed when I'm out cycling with my mate. Longest Ive gone without drugs for a long LONG time but finding it really easy too


----------



## Frandeman

Refreshing cider :tongue10:

My liver will thank me later

Got some hash and weed for today

I'm chilling bro


----------



## Frandeman

After all the news

I'm going to take it easy

At least don't do too many drugs at once :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mate I still haven't had owt (proper) since middle of July, im taking this mega cut really seriously. Ive drank maybe 10 pints in that time and only smoke a bit of weed when I'm out cycling with my mate. Longest Ive gone without drugs for a long LONG time but finding it really easy too


 ah f**k forgot m8 I'm always wrecked posting here, again congrats on sobriety cause you were deep into the habit like myself , cycling and weed is no go for me

I remember being up all weekend on pills and taking buckets and trying to cycle home the state of my shins from peddles hitting my legs


----------



## Gavinmcl

Frandeman said:


> Refreshing cider :tongue10:
> 
> My liver will thank me later
> 
> Got some hash and weed for today
> 
> I'm chilling bro
> 
> View attachment 145011


 weed looks good and hash looks good , too good to be in for what we call up here paki bags up (not meant degrogtary its local slang my end of woods)


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> ah f**k forgot m8 I'm always wrecked posting here, again congrats on sobriety cause you were deep into the habit like myself , cycling and weed is no go for me
> 
> I remember being up all weekend on pills and taking buckets and trying to cycle home the state of my shins from peddles hitting my legs


 lol I don't get too battered, just a few drags is enough for me, I'm cycling 3-4 times a week and lifting 3-5x a week. Prop and winny and restricted cals has made a big change 

planning a nice mcat sesh with my mate for when I finish the gear cycle. Think I'll keep the sessions as a treat here and there now instead of being every weekend haha


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> @Frandeman @Smitch @Haunted_Sausage its nearly 7 , surely you've sorted Friday night's plans or keeping quiet till tommorow for the fight ?


 Not sure what I'm up to this weekend, i'm trying to stay off the drugs til tomorrow night but will likely have a sesh then with a mate.

Seeing my family tomorrow for lunch and my sister is over from Luxemburg so want to be at least semi straight headed for that. :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> lol I don't get too battered, just a few drags is enough for me, I'm cycling 3-4 times a week and lifting 3-5x a week. Prop and winny and restricted cals has made a big change
> 
> planning a nice mcat sesh with my mate for when I finish the gear cycle. Think I'll keep the sessions as a treat here and there now instead of being every weekend haha


 infact m8 I'm down you're way in 6 weeks for work if you fancy a session? ill send you a link in email with hotel were at I'm sure I'm close by


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> infact m8 I'm down you're way in 6 weeks for work if you fancy a session? ill send you a link in email with hotel were at I'm sure I'm close by


 Let me know near the time mate we will see if we can sort something


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> Not sure what I'm up to this weekend, i'm trying to stay off the drugs til tomorrow night but will likely have a sesh then with a mate.
> 
> Seeing my family tomorrow for lunch and my sister is over from Luxemburg so want to be at least semi straight headed for that. :lol:


 straight and narrow now then missus back then ? I'm suppose to be at my mates for the fight with another 11 of us but contemplating staying sober so I can drive , seems everyone is going out in mass groups and planning a mad one so thinking taxi will be mobbed so having the car will be a profitable night saving taxi fare :whistling:


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> straight and narrow now then missus back then ? I'm suppose to be at my mates for the fight with another 11 of us but contemplating staying sober so I can drive , seems everyone is going out in mass groups and planning a mad one so thinking taxi will be mobbed so having the car will be a profitable night saving taxi fare :whistling:


 She's away for another ten days!

We go to Ibiza for a week the day after she gets back too, that'll be a heavy one.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Smitch said:


> She's away for another ten days!
> 
> We go to Ibiza for a week the day after she gets back too, that'll be a heavy one.


 my apprentice so to speak is over there the now he likes a party but is 8 stone on a good day and what we call a good boy , I'm expecting him to be ripped apart over there and end up dragged out every club f**ked and gurning hes only 17 and immature as f**k no responsibility and took a half o of ket for 7 days

where you planning on going dj wise when there?


----------



## Sphinkter

Gavinmcl said:


> weed looks good and hash looks good , too good to be in for what we call up here paki bags up (not meant degrogtary its local slang my end of woods)


 Where do the paki shops get they blue bags though :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sphinkter said:


> Where do the paki shops get they blue bags though :lol:


 make them in the back m8 , what you upto this weekend hitting fantoosh ?


----------



## Smitch

Gavinmcl said:


> my apprentice so to speak is over there the now he likes a party but is 8 stone on a good day and what we call a good boy , I'm expecting him to be ripped apart over there and end up dragged out every club f**ked and gurning hes only 17 and immature as f**k no responsibility and took a half o of ket for 7 days
> 
> where you planning on going dj wise when there?


 He'll come back a fvcking mess then. :lol:

We're going to Captured festival on the Sunday which has a boat party on the Saturday and then after party on the Monday so that's the main event, that's just all trance. We'll probably try and do one of the big clubs too but wait til we get out there to see what all our mates are doing.

Whatever it is I'll be getting fvcked up. :thumb


----------



## Smitch

Caved in and poured myself a large vodka and cherry tango, it's the only soft drink I've got in the house and it tastes really good!

Had a dab in one of my lucky dip bags while I was at it, these are unlabeled bags of gear that I have in my stash that just build up over time, pretty sure what I just had a very large bit of is MDMA, it tasted fvcking rank.

Done a few balloons of nitrous too.


----------



## Sphinkter

Gavinmcl said:


> make them in the back m8 , what you upto this weekend hitting fantoosh ?


 Nah aff it mate


----------



## Sams

What states is everyone in this morning then :thumb


----------



## Gavinmcl

Sams said:


> What states is everyone in this morning then :thumb


 all good , heading to Celtic game soon , just picked up Oscar of this again then it will be a heavy night tonight the state of people tommorow will be more noticeable everyone is going to be bevying and sniffing early and have to go all night to see the fight


----------



## Frandeman

fu**ing working today

Someone has to feed the fat cu**s :whistling:


----------



## 39005

thought this was frandeman , then remembered he's in london

https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/4wb4m9/blackburn-man-does-five-lines-of-cocaine-has-a-forty-minute-wank-in-a-beer-garden-is-arrested-303


----------



## Dogbolt

Sams said:


> What states is everyone in this morning then :thumb


 I feel fine today, but I just get straight back on it before breakfast. :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

aqualung said:


> thought this was frandeman , then remembered he's in london
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/4wb4m9/blackburn-man-does-five-lines-of-cocaine-has-a-forty-minute-wank-in-a-beer-garden-is-arrested-303


 Done that on the London bus :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl

just back from football and quick shower and pour a few straight Jack Daniels and chasing up with these two aka left and right , heading to my mates for the fight which is 10hours away ,

decided not to opt for what wouldve beem staying sober and answering "late calls" but to bring pre bagged stuff so this ca n go both ways me and my mates hammer every bag which is upwards of score figures of .5s from me being f**ked and offering everyone and there gran a line all night or I'll be constantly jumping out at all hours


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> About time I posted a pic on here. Got this, good stuff, looks better than it is though, or maybe I'm just immune these days...
> 
> .
> View attachment 145013


 missed this last night looks good tbh m8 better by far than what most can source, whats wrong with it from just the pic its looks good good gear


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> missed this last night looks good tbh m8 better by far than what most can source, whats wrong with it from just the pic its looks good good gear


 It is good, just tried a new source and its not as good as my usual. Looks the business though, and does the job, but I'm loving the mellow euphoric high I'm getting from the other stuff.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> It is good, just tried a new source and its not as good as my usual. Looks the business though, and does the job, but I'm loving the mellow euphoric high I'm getting from the other stuff.


 its key mate , I've had stupid strength gear but I never took to it , it has all the characteristics of all good coke but it was more physical for first ten minutes before the "mellow euphoria" you've described came and it was numbing my head to the point mellow became overpowering and gouchy (is this Glasgow term ? ) mongy may be UK terms before I enjoyed it, every line even tiny ones had same effect too much over stimulation and couldn't enjoy

I prefer what most people regard as flake , in regions of 60% purity where its smooth no smell or taste and no side's ie agitation etc but its more social effects ie deep conversations and over eagerness to engage with everyone but not jaw swinging , the mellowness sums it up , I'm relaxed and can chill with euohoria but when needed I can engage with the situtaion ie conversion but not talking pure shite to the person outside smoking in a Wetherspoon

how much and how available is the good stuff to you in you're area, just curious to what's high end around users if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Oioi

Heard of a bloke recently blending benzocaine with hexedrone :/


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

just tried dmt. Messed up big time, evaporated the dmt, took my first big hit (used bottle and foil method) 3,2,1 pure silence and the visuals hit me so I thought I was to stop. I didn't take enough hits to break through, just crazy abstract visuals, felt asif my body was being pushed through and that there's was a precents/ something behind me.

Only had 100mg as I didn't want to over do it. Next time I try it I'll take more hits.


----------



## Gavinmcl

aLadNamedAsh said:


> just tried dmt. Messed up big time, evaporated the dmt, took my first big hit (used bottle and foil method) 3,2,1 pure silence and the visuals hit me so I thought I was to stop. I didn't take enough hits to break through, just crazy abstract visuals, felt asif my body was being pushed through and that there's was a precents/ something behind me.
> 
> Only had 100mg as I didn't want to over do it. Next time I try it I'll take more hits.


 only 100mg thats beyond stupidly high, 25mg will take you there, with dmt its best with a "crack pipe" and try to take at least two heavy hits I know its hard but this is where breakthrough is achieved, I would ditch the current setup and save you're dmt and get a proper glass pipe, honestly 25mg is plenty, do you hav e it with you? if so throw up a pic of the dmt


----------



## Gavinmcl

Oioi said:


> Heard of a bloke recently blending benzocaine with hexedrone :/


 to sell as coke? anyone dealing people rc's is risking not only there own freedom but someone's life, I've taken stupid amounts of research chemicals but the lack of knowledge about them I wouldn't risk passing them on , it was done because o wanted to and understood the unknown effects that might arise , dealing them is downright idiotic most are stupidly strong at low doses infact some are known as chemical weapons ie carfentanil which is widely available just asking for trouble


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> only 100mg thats beyond stupidly high, 25mg will take you there, with dmt its best with a "crack pipe" and try to take at least two heavy hits I know its hard but this is where breakthrough is achieved, I would ditch the current setup and save you're dmt and get a proper glass pipe, honestly 25mg is plenty, do you hav e it with you? if so throw up a pic of the dmt


 Yeah, there was 100mg in the baggie. Very fine yellow powder nothing pretty much left. I was looking on YouTube for ways to smoke, this seemed to be the simplest one as I wouldn't know where's to get a crackpipe


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Eugh wasted the dmt, got a few goodies though for the next few days...2g ket,2g md and a few pingers

poverty photo pic


----------



## Gavinmcl

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Yeah, there was 100mg in the baggie. Very fine yellow powder nothing pretty much left. I was looking on YouTube for ways to smoke, this seemed to be the simplest one as I wouldn't know where's to get a crackpipe
> 
> View attachment 145022


 I've tried cheap attempts to smoke but a proper pipe is critical that's why you've had to use too much , find a local shop that sells bongs or pipes there must be some locally to you if not some are available via eBay , 5 quid max and will properly vaporize it which is what's needed

you're pic looks ok should be yellow and flakey no smell, sounds legit stuff from you're description, how strong was it visually? even one hit will blew any other psychedelic away in visuals


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> I've tried cheap attempts to smoke but a proper pipe is critical that's why you've had to use too much , find a local shop that sells bongs or pipes there must be some locally to you if not some are available via eBay , 5 quid max and will properly vaporize it which is what's needed
> 
> you're pic looks ok should be yellow and flakey no smell, sounds legit stuff from you're description, how strong was it visually? even one hit will blew any other psychedelic away in visuals


 Mind posting or pm'g me a link to a decent one bud?

Yeah the visuals blew me away, my hands started becoming wavy, the room did too. Everything looked so much brighter/ intense. When I was looking up dmt visuals everything looked a short described.

Tbh I felt in between something, like something was trying to push me further but another kept holding me back, in the back corner of my eye it seemed like something was there but I couldn't look at it for some reason


----------



## Gavinmcl

m8 I'm to f**ked to search eBay , I love helping people out and kno w you're keen on dmt from previous convo we've had , search for glass oil pipe or most online headshops stock them but don't pay silly money , there must be a local shop selling bongs etc near you? this is mine only used max 6 times looks terrible it was 3 quid defo similar on eBay

did it liquidise when heated up then vapour then u hit it ?


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> m8 I'm to f**ked to search eBay , I love helping people out and kno w you're keen on dmt from previous convo we've had , search for glass oil pipe or most online headshops stock them but don't pay silly money , there must be a local shop selling bongs etc near you? this is mine only used max 6 times looks terrible it was 3 quid defo similar on eBay
> 
> did it liquidise when heated up then vapour then u hit it ?
> 
> View attachment 145024


 Haha, there's non close to me. I'll look on eBay for the one you posted. Yeah, it liquidised, then the bottle filled up with thick milk like smoke then I took a massive hit, pretty much all the smoke, held it in.


----------



## Gavinmcl

and in terms of visual out of 10? dmt will be much stronger than dmt but last for around 10minutes to maybe 25minutes I've took massive lsd doses and it doesn't compare dmt is by far the strongest


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Gavinmcl said:


> and in terms of visual out of 10? dmt will be much stronger than dmt but last for around 10minutes to maybe 25minutes I've took massive lsd doses and it doesn't compare dmt is by far the strongest


 Compared to lsd..I'd say an 8/9 had to mindfully slow my breathing down, my body felt really floaty like. I've never tried mega/ high dose lsd before, only 1 dab/tab.

Ill try dmt again in few weeks when I pick up a pipe. Hopefully I break through next time and experience the full thing.


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> missed this last night looks good tbh m8 better by far than what most can source, whats wrong with it from just the pic its looks good good gear





Gavinmcl said:


> its key mate , I've had stupid strength gear but I never took to it , it has all the characteristics of all good coke but it was more physical for first ten minutes before the "mellow euphoria" you've described came and it was numbing my head to the point mellow became overpowering and gouchy (is this Glasgow term ? ) mongy may be UK terms before I enjoyed it, every line even tiny ones had same effect too much over stimulation and couldn't enjoy
> 
> I prefer what most people regard as flake , in regions of 60% purity where its smooth no smell or taste and no side's ie agitation etc but its more social effects ie deep conversations and over eagerness to engage with everyone but not jaw swinging , the mellowness sums it up , I'm relaxed and can chill with euohoria but when needed I can engage with the situtaion ie conversion but not talking pure shite to the person outside smoking in a Wetherspoon
> 
> how much and how available is the good stuff to you in you're area, just curious to what's high end around users if u don't mind me asking


 That stuff in the pic is pretty much as you describe, no smell or taste really, and no agitation, but I prefer stuff a bit stronger really.

I've been necking pills all weekend so even massive lines of either stuff isn't doing much anymore.

I get all my stuff off the DN these days, got a good reliable contact and the price is good. Don't think I can mention prices on here, but prices are good, better than buying locally and I don't have to drive into town to get it.


----------



## Oioi

Gavinmcl said:


> to sell as coke? anyone dealing people rc's is risking not only there own freedom but someone's life, I've taken stupid amounts of research chemicals but the lack of knowledge about them I wouldn't risk passing them on , it was done because o wanted to and understood the unknown effects that might arise , dealing them is downright idiotic most are stupidly strong at low doses infact some are known as chemical weapons ie carfentanil which is widely available just asking for trouble


 Indeed its very dangerous


----------



## Gavinmcl

f**k it , got 8 cans of carling cider, tv is shite lol


----------



## Smitch

Went out at 7pm last night and ended up staying up to watch the fight, which was actually very entertaining!

Still up now, washed up a gram of sniff and have smoked that over the last 6 hours, mate has just driven home, literally have no idea how he can control machinery right now, we've been drinking solidly and sniffing coke and 3 MMC for the last 24 hours, and the crack ha finished me off, took a Xanax both about 2 hours ago too!

Been proper paranoid too, he was convinced there was a few people hiding in the trees opposite my gaff too comfortable the last few hours we were proper pranging out.


----------



## InAndOut

Smitch said:


> Went out at 7pm last night and ended up staying up to watch the fight, which was actually very entertaining!
> 
> Still up now, washed up a gram of sniff and have smoked that over the last 6 hours, mate has just driven home, literally have no idea how he can control machinery right now, we've been drinking solidly and sniffing coke and 3 MMC for the last 24 hours, and the crack ha finished me off, took a Xanax both about 2 hours ago too!
> 
> Been proper paranoid too, he was convinced there was a few people hiding in the trees opposite my gaff too comfortable the last few hours we were proper pranging out.


 Am I'm stuck with the Mrs on my birthday not able to leave the pub and pick up a g because she's so anti drug's. Bad times!


----------



## Smitch

InAndOut said:


> Am I'm stuck with the Mrs on my birthday not able to leave the pub and pick up a g because she's so anti drug's. Bad times!


 Fvck that, my missus is usually my partner in crime!


----------



## InAndOut

Smitch said:


> Fvck that, my missus is usually my partner in crime!


 Had that twice before but this one is proper straight!


----------



## Dogbolt

InAndOut said:


> Had that twice before but this one is proper straight!


 My mrs is too, have to just do it and be real sneaky, Don't know how the f**k I get away with it really.


----------



## InAndOut

Dogbolt said:


> My mrs is too, have to just do it and be real sneaky, Don't know how the f**k I get away with it really.


 I did up until a couple of months ago - she always suspected but didn't say anything. She found bits on coffee table after session with mate and since then she's become like an inspector! I've done it a few times with her but she's too aware and it ruins my buzz.


----------



## Gavinmcl

en route to get another o of nickel, quiet Mondays? two of my mates still up from the fight they started on Tuesday aswel they've hammered through a quarter they bought then had 3 drops since


----------



## Gavinmcl

View attachment 145063


----------



## Sams

@barsnack has a good story to share from over the weekend


----------



## Gavinmcl

don't know how much I grabbed but estimate 1.5g for tonight just me and my mate and some glayva and diet coke its actually nice as f**k first time it, its a smooth Jack Daniels almost

View attachment 145144


----------



## Smitch

I picked up a great bit today, not snorted any yet just washed up 0.3 and it smokes great, really nice bit.

Got to move a few car loads of boxes in to storage tomorrow though as I've got a surveyor coming round to value my gaff on Tuesday and it's a fvcking tip right now cos we're getting ready to emigrate and there's stuff everywhere. Can't have a massively heavy one...

I'll be needing a Modafinil tomorrow to get me on point, when I do them at work I get loads of sh1t done, all the stuff I put off usually. :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Smitch just rattle through it mate and set an alarm for a decent time to agree to bed, half a xanax and a joint then pillow time


----------



## Smitch

Dogbolt said:


> Something for the weekend sir?
> 
> View attachment 145146


 I'll raise you this:

View attachment 145147


----------



## Dogbolt

Smitch said:


> I'll raise you this:
> 
> View attachment 145147


 That's a rock! What does that weigh?


----------



## Smitch

Dogbolt said:


> That's a rock! What does that weigh?


 Not as much as it did last night :lol:


----------



## InAndOut

Dogbolt said:


> Something for the weekend sir?
> 
> View attachment 145146


 That looks like a nice bit!


----------



## Dogbolt

Smitch said:


> Not as much as it did last night :lol:


 Had to be 1/2oz though?


----------



## Smitch

Washed up a bit more gear tonight, just a 0.5g, think i washed up a whole one in dribs amd drabs last night in the end. Took a whole Xanax and had 3ml of GHB across about 2 hours.

Last time i remember looking at the time it was about 4:30am, then i woke up fully clothed at 3pm on my bed today.

My missus can't get home from her travels quick enough, I'd do myself some damage if she was away much longer than she has been. :lol:


----------



## Sams

Dogbolt said:


> Something for the weekend sir?
> 
> View attachment 145146


 What a fitting name for the scales, henry lol

Drool worthy picture though


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> I'll raise you this:
> 
> View attachment 145147


 If I had that rock and my Mrs was away I think I would be locked away in my flat until it was gone lol


----------



## MI.RO

what´s the point doing coke home alone ?


----------



## Frandeman

Getting f**ked tonight :whistling:


----------



## tyke1

Mdma? @Frandeman


----------



## Frandeman

tyke1 said:


> Mdma? @Frandeman


 Best in UK :whistling:

Beautiful in it ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

MI.RO said:


> what´s the point doing coke home alone ?


 Cuz other people are greedy cnuts


----------



## Sams

MI.RO said:


> what´s the point doing coke home alone ?


 It is the way forward


----------



## Frandeman

MI.RO said:


> what´s the point doing coke home alone ?


 No one to disturb you

while you tripping :whistling:


----------



## Gavinmcl

cali north not tried yet , sativa dominant, I should be getting some new white tommorow teatime will post some up just finished the nickel stuff


----------



## Sams

Red Skull pills ans Ketamine today.

Done them at SW4 were banging.

Going to some quirky little venue in East London today, no residents around so sound system should be booming!


----------



## Lawrence 82

Anyone ever use the likes of oral morphine or oxycodeine rather than the normal ? Im still one for the normal alcohol n Coke , occasionally gb , my mdma ket days are over just fancy a buzz and bit of euphoria without the cost and lack of sleep that a session brings

, only a thought would like to loose the plot for abit but still sleep well and say have the ability to train in the morn , don't smoke so weed would be obvious choice n don't like the feeling eating it,


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lawrence 82 said:


> Anyone ever use the likes of oral morphine or oxycodeine rather than the normal ? Im still one for the normal alcohol n Coke , occasionally gb , my mdma ket days are over just fancy a buzz and bit of euphoria without the cost and lack of sleep that a session brings
> 
> , only a thought would like to loose the plot for abit but still sleep well and say have the ability to train in the morn , don't smoke so weed would be obvious choice n don't like the feeling eating it,


 Ex prescription opiate addict here, oral morphine as in MST or oramorph?

Oramorph is crap, MST are slow release so just chew them up. 

i don't find they help me sleep unless I'm bent double in agony though.


----------



## Lawrence 82

Ye can get the slow release 15mg ones ! If only good for pain release will leave it , might try the hash cake way again, just looking for the occasional sat night without the moorish Coke sessions lol


----------



## DaveC

If you give yourself an oramorph enema it can work pretty well.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lawrence 82 said:


> Ye can get the slow release 15mg ones ! If only good for pain release will leave it , might try the hash cake way again, just looking for the occasional sat night without the moorish Coke sessions lol


 Yeh opiates aren't really a social sort of thing unless you and your buddies like to sit on stairwells at the back of car parks and chase fumes off a foil boat whilst swearing at pigeons and people passing by?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

DaveC said:


> If you give yourself an oramorph enema it can work pretty well.


 Just take the lid off the bottle first before you insert it


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Lawrence 82 said:


> Anyone ever use the likes of oral morphine or oxycodeine rather than the normal ? Im still one for the normal alcohol n Coke , occasionally gb , my mdma ket days are over just fancy a buzz and bit of euphoria without the cost and lack of sleep that a session brings
> 
> , only a thought would like to loose the plot for abit but still sleep well and say have the ability to train in the morn , don't smoke so weed would be obvious choice n don't like the feeling eating it,


 2C-B


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Frandeman said:


> Best in UK :whistling:
> 
> Beautiful in it ?
> 
> View attachment 145244


 Brings a Tear to my eye


----------



## Lawrence 82

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh opiates aren't really a social sort of thing unless you and your buddies like to sit on stairwells at the back of car parks and chase fumes off a foil boat whilst swearing at pigeons and people passing by?


 Haha funny mate , it's more for when just staying in the weekend but want to do something , if going out out yes opiates wouldnt be a good idea ,


----------



## Lawrence 82

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Brings a Tear to my eye


 Thoughs days are gone can piss can't sleep on that I'm afraid , looks the s**t tho


----------



## Lawrence 82

Got a littleun hence the sleep


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lawrence 82 said:


> Got a littleun hence the sleep


 I'm not sure you should be giving drugs to your kids? Especially opiates? :/


----------



## Lawrence 82

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm not sure you should be giving drugs to your kids? Especially opiates? :/


 Haha your probably right will stick with the tried and tested


----------



## Sams

Lawrence 82 said:


> Haha your probably right will stick with the tried and tested


 Go for ket


----------



## Lawrence 82

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 2C-B


 Missed this , whats this then pal ? any experiences


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Lawrence 82 said:


> Missed this , whats this then pal ? any experiences


 take one and it feels like a strong MDMA comeup. Then after you Trip like on shrooms or cid for a good 3 hours or so, however id like to point out its extremely forgiving, its pretty much impossible to have a bad trip, its more visual than anything.

I feel like its more similar to ecstasy while on shrooms than anything.

the great thing is: no comedown at all. you feel better the next day if anything. ITs quickly become my favourite since trying for the first time last year.


----------



## Lawrence 82

Lifesizepenguin said:


> take one and it feels like a strong MDMA comeup. Then after you Trip like on shrooms or cid for a good 3 hours or so, however id like to point out its extremely forgiving, its pretty much impossible to have a bad trip, its more visual than anything.
> 
> I feel like its more similar to ecstasy while on shrooms than anything.
> 
> the great thing is: no comedown at all. you feel better the next day if anything. ITs quickly become my favourite since trying for the first time last year.


 interesting is it a legal high or something (bought on the web) strange iv never heard of it... what about sleep though buddy is it like mdma and the likes , cheers pal


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Lawrence 82 said:


> interesting is it a legal high or something (bought on the web) strange iv never heard of it... what about sleep though buddy is it like mdma and the likes , cheers pal


 Can sleep fine as its not amphetimine based, its Phenethylamine. I have no problem sleeping 6 hours after taking it.

its not a legal high, no its been around since the 80s.

youll have to get it off darknet. its a semi popular psychadelic, but its quite special IMO.

@Haunted_Sausage has used IIRC, can you vouch?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Can sleep fine as its not amphetimine based, its Phenethylamine. I have no problem sleeping 6 hours after taking it.
> 
> its not a legal high, no its been around since the 80s.
> 
> youll have to get it off darknet. its a semi popular psychadelic, but its quite special IMO.
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage has used IIRC, can you vouch?


 Hello, yeh I had a mad phase (ab)using the 2C's. 2cb was always the daddy of them all though. I first did try it when it was a 'legal high' though through a website I used to use. I enjoyed it BUT had a top supply of acid so didn't give it too much thought.

last time I had any phenerhylamines was some 2ci stupidly before I went mushroom picking.... ended up laid on my back in the grass watching the clouds and grinning haha


----------



## Lawrence 82

cheers for the insight guys... will have a look on ye old dark one :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Hello, yeh I had a mad phase (ab)using the 2C's. 2cb was always the daddy of them all though. I first did try it when it was a 'legal high' though through a website I used to use. I enjoyed it BUT had a top supply of acid so didn't give it too much thought.
> 
> last time I had any phenerhylamines was some 2ci stupidly before I went mushroom picking.... ended up laid on my back in the grass watching the clouds and grinning haha


 Not so stupid if you ask me  ****in love it me mate.

whats 2ci like sausage? I thought all the 2c's ive done were practically indistinguishable.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not so stupid if you ask me  ****in love it me mate.
> 
> whats 2ci like sausage? I thought all the 2c's ive done were practically indistinguishable.


 I was just about to say I can't tell the difference at all. I don't believe anyone can either all the 'ones more visual' etc is BS. Far too many variables


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I was just about to say I can't tell the difference at all. I don't believe anyone can either all the 'ones more visual' etc is BS. Far too many variables


 Yeh people like to overanalyse, just put the ****in thing in your face and off you pop :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeh people like to overanalyse, just put the ****in thing in your face and off you pop :lol:


 Haha definitely!! Less reading, more partying


----------



## Yes

Not really read the thread through, but I loved MD. Just cant handle the comedown anymore, I start crying and think the world is ending lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

@Gavinmcl the time has come, decided to have a mini sesh finally, Its been 2 months! Got 10g coming but only half of that is for me. I know a good lass who likes to get on it and get down with 'the dirty dirty'. Saturday night should be a good night 

aint got laid since I finished with mrs.sausage a couple of months back to, did get sucked off 2 weeks ago but that don't really count for owt plus she was absolutely putrid 

tine for haunted_sausage to have some drug fuelled dirty fun haha

View attachment IMG_2153.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not so stupid if you ask me  ****in love it me mate.
> 
> whats 2ci like sausage? I thought all the 2c's ive done were practically indistinguishable.


 2cs ive tried just remind me of shite pills from the mid 00s taken with a smoke.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Sphinkter said:


> 2cs ive tried just remind me of shite pills from the mid 00s taken with a smoke.


 I never gave them much thought at the time other than 'they're pretty fun' but looking back I wish I had bought more really


----------



## Matt2

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I was just about to say I can't tell the difference at all. I don't believe anyone can either all the 'ones more visual' etc is BS. Far too many variables


 I never really got te point of the 2C's. For me all they did was give me visuals, no euphoria, no stimulation and not much fun.


----------



## crawleytown

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @Gavinmcl the time has come, decided to have a mini sesh finally, Its been 2 months! Got 10g coming but only half of that is for me. I know a good lass who likes to get on it and get down with 'the dirty dirty'. Saturday night should be a good night
> 
> aint got laid since I finished with mrs.sausage a couple of months back to, did get sucked off 2 weeks ago but that don't really count for owt plus she was absolutely putrid
> 
> tine for haunted_sausage to have some drug fuelled dirty fun haha
> 
> View attachment 145536


 Is that ket?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

crawleytown said:


> Is that ket?


 Mcat mate, good old 4-methylmethcathinone


----------



## Matt2

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mcat mate, good old 4-methylmethcathinone


 Nice. Not seen any decent MCAT for a while.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Matt2 said:


> Nice. Not seen any decent MCAT for a while.


 I gave up 3-4 years ago when it went to s**t, had accepted the fact it was gone for good 

tried every DN source and everything then stumbled across a U.K. Reseller for a lab in Cambodia and can hand on heart say it's the best i have ever had!


----------



## Matt2

If I am honest I am glad it became scarce. I liked it too much when it was easily available and could easily polish off half oz a week. I do know one contact who still has it but it seems different somehow - not as good as it was and much more expensive.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Matt2 said:


> If I am honest I am glad it became scarce. I liked it too much when it was easily available and could easily polish off half oz a week. I do know one contact who still has it but it seems different somehow - not as good as it was and much more expensive.


 Exactly, that's why I stopped buying it, everyone was peddling 4-MeC or 3-mmc both are worthless in comparison!

my mates had an intervention for me middle of July as I was doing 1/2oZ to myself on a weekend, my tolerance was so high. This is the first Ive had in 2 months tomorrow. Can't wait if I'm honest lol


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Haunted_Sausage nice m8 been on the white still going strong from Wednesday teatime, sniffed some ket yesterday aswel some 30mg line and was wasted couldn't get up for around 2 hours my legs and rest of body weren't on the same wavelength


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> @Haunted_Sausage nice m8 been on the white still going strong from Wednesday teatime, sniffed some ket yesterday aswel some 30mg line and was wasted couldn't get up for around 2 hours my legs and rest of body weren't on the same wavelength
> 
> View attachment 145544
> 
> 
> View attachment 145545


 Good man! At work they're trying to get a good core crew and I'll be in there so need to make sure I'm on my A game. I'm excited for tomorrow tho! Another morning waiting for the postman haha

not had ket for a while had 1/2g earlier this year, couldn't remember what sort of line was average.... proper overdid it and K holed straight away lol


----------



## Gavinmcl

Matt2 said:


> I never really got te point of the 2C's. For me all they did was give me visuals, no euphoria, no stimulation and not much fun.


 2ce had euphoria and bodyload still got some sure there is a pic in this thread stuff is mental burns like f**k aswel worst I've sniffed its like being stabbed in back of head with a knife for 15mins


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Gavinmcl said:


> 2ce had euphoria and bodyload still got some sure there is a pic in this thread stuff is mental burns like f**k aswel worst I've sniffed its like being stabbed in back of head with a knife for 15mins


 Hmmm that's got me thinking? What is the harshest stuff Ive ever snorted?

non drug I would say salt? Nothing burns like a fat line of good old sodium chloride and for absolutely no benefit what so ever haha

drug wise? Mcat is up there but the pay off is well worth it, had few obscure Chems 3,4-DMCC or something stupid was horrible made you sort of choke and throw up followed by burning and that 'what am I doing with my fu**ing life' feeling

on a side note, im that bell end that will leave a line of finely crushed salt in the kitchen at a house party or in the toilets at wetherspoons for some freeloading t**t to hoover up.


----------



## Gavinmcl

@Haunted_Sausage preban meph was smooth compared to 2ce , even a heavy weekend on mephedrone and scabby nose felt nice

2ce is horrible to snort , picture the feeling of being stabbed and the pain now transfer that to back of head/skull and for 20mins and the lines were maybe 20mg roughly then tripping balls few minutes in with this pain ain't nice


----------



## Gavinmcl

Haunted_Sausage said:


> on a side note, im that bell end that will leave a line of finely crushed salt in the kitchen at a house party or in the toilets at wetherspoons for some freeloading t**t to hoover up.


 best thing we done was all take buckets and our pal who was always wasted give him a tobacco bucket thick as could be , mainly because he would never chip in on the bevy or smoke and always turn up begging


----------



## Dogbolt

Proper meph was never crystals when I had it? always slightly yellow powder. I was importing loads of it before anyone had really heard of it. Stuff fu**ing stank the house out!

Mixed 50/50 with methylone it was very popular, that was legal at the time too, used to get 20g at a time from Austria I think at about £40-£50.

Anyway, it's Friday night and I'm half f**ked on booze and good powder, BUT I have to be up for work at 6:30!


----------



## Gavinmcl

Dogbolt said:


> Proper meph was never crystals when I had it? always slightly yellow powder. I was importing loads of it before anyone had really heard of it. Stuff fu**ing stank the house out!
> 
> Mixed 50/50 with methylone it was very popular, that was legal at the time too, used to get 20g at a time from Austria I think at about £40-£50.
> 
> Anyway, it's Friday night and I'm half f**ked on booze and good powder, BUT I have to be up for work at 6:30!


 no smoke or xanax ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Dogbolt said:


> *Proper meph was never crystals when I had it*? always slightly yellow powder. I was importing loads of it before anyone had really heard of it. Stuff fu**ing stank the house out!
> 
> Mixed 50/50 with methylone it was very popular, that was legal at the time too, used to get 20g at a time from Austria I think at about £40-£50.
> 
> Anyway, it's Friday night and I'm half f**ked on booze and good powder, BUT I have to be up for work at 6:30!


 I think labs started growing it into crystals as a sign of quality when manufacture went underground?

For me I choose good mcat over quite literally anything else! Love the stuff


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Sphinkter said:


> 2cs ive tried just remind me of shite pills from the mid 00s taken with a smoke.


 Remember smoking weed after pills, just nuts! someone would just shout "goal!" then we all jumped up shocked and he realised no one was even playing FIFA.


----------



## Sphinkter

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Remember smoking weed after pills, just nuts! someone would just shout "goal!" then we all jumped up shocked and he realised no one was even playing FIFA.


 Lol. I mind we were sitting in my mates gaff n my pals brother was up playing with the curtains, when we asked him what he was doing he said he was trying to fast forward the dvd player!

There was another time i was in my mates dads house and the whole night there was this big tribal painting on the wall but it turned out was never there.

Another time my pal disappeared for a bit and came back with half a potato n gave it to my other mate n said his mum said he was to give him it :lol: .


----------



## wylde99

Me and a few Friends were round a Mates, we were all on MDMA. we were about 17, one of my mates who lived opposite ran over to grab a Bong, he was gone about 45mins and when he came back he apologised and said he sat in his room and thought we were all there and he had a full on conversation with us, why does Esctastu make you Trip like that lol.


----------



## InAndOut

Walking home from a club at about 6am with a few mates, got to one of mates house's and as he got to the door he shook all of our hands (or at least he thought he did) and said what a great night it had been. Thing was we were about 10 metres away from him - he also had his eyes closed which didn't help! :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ok , I 've been reading this thread for a while and I ' m amazed at your tolerance . Once I had half a drag of whatever in Amsterdam and I thought " this is the end my only friend " 

thats all , needed to share that experience ,

carry ok gents , will bug u no more 

x


----------



## babyarm

anna1 said:


> Ok , I 've been reading this thread for a while and I ' m amazed at your tolerance . Once I had half a drag of whatever in Amsterdam and I thought " this is the end my only friend "
> 
> thats all , needed to share that experience ,
> 
> carry ok gents , will bug u no more
> 
> x


 Quality


----------



## babyarm

anna1 said:


> Ok , I 've been reading this thread for a while and I ' m amazed at your tolerance . Once I had half a drag of whatever in Amsterdam and I thought " this is the end my only friend "
> 
> thats all , needed to share that experience ,
> 
> carry ok gents , will bug u no more
> 
> x


 Now you've built up a better tolerance you should try the hard stuff :whistling:


----------



## anna1

babyarm said:


> Now you've built up a better tolerance you should try the hard stuff :whistling:


 Doubt it . Wont live to tell the story


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> Doubt it . Wont live to tell the story


 If it doesn't kill you

Will make you stronger


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> If it doesn't kill you
> 
> Will make you stronger


 Ok , if you dont hear from me again , you know what happened and its all on you


----------



## Frandeman

InAndOut said:


> Frand I only live down the road from you (mornington crescent) and I'm surprised we've not met on a bender somewhere along the line! :lol: :thumb
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the Mrs just incase.... Lol


 Camden or soho that's where I hang out

Pub crawling on Boris bikes my favourite pass time when I'm off work :whistling:


----------



## Dogbolt

Gavinmcl said:


> no smoke or xanax ?


 xanax saved me!


----------



## Smitch

Had our engagement party in London tonight, hired out a bar, had it all dressed up nice and had a wicked party.

Cost me about £6k but it was a good'un :thumb

Loads of sniff, loads of balloons, and a load of mcat after round a mates place, not my ideal drug but was fun.


----------



## Smitch

Dogbolt said:


> xanax saved me!


 Xanax is my go to drug for getting to sleep, took some valium tonight but not a touch on the Xanax.


----------



## Dogbolt

Smitch said:


> Xanax is my go to drug for getting to sleep, took some valium tonight but not a touch on the Xanax.


 Half a 2mg xanax and half a blue diazepam for me. The daizepam seems to slow my heart rate down a bit, but half an hour after the xanax I'm out like a light whatever I've been doing!

Going out proper raving in a couple of weeks for a weekender, so lets hope it works as well after a full day and night partying.


----------



## iamyou

Xanax is awesome if not used everyday. I started taking 0.5-1mg every night on my last tren cycle... which has been for over 2 months now. Bad times are ahead.


----------



## 39005

xanax and diaz are simply benzos with different action rates (and metabolic rates ) , 2mg xanax is the same as 40mg diaz .

http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm

you would use diaz to withdraw from xanax (if you have been using xanax for some time) as it has a longer (much longer) half life .


----------



## chezzer

wylde99 said:


> Me and a few Friends were round a Mates, we were all on MDMA. we were about 17, one of my mates who lived opposite ran over to grab a Bong, he was gone about 45mins and when he came back he apologised and said he sat in his room and thought we were all there and he had a full on conversation with us, why does Esctastu make you Trip like that lol.


 yeh too much and you kind of lose functionality. Takes like an hour to perform a basic task


----------



## chezzer

Frandeman said:


> Best in UK :whistling:
> 
> Beautiful in it ?
> 
> View attachment 145244


 Outstanding


----------



## Slagface

Pollen  it's like smoking rainbows. The taste is fu**ing phenomenal. Pisses all over skunk

View attachment IMG_0601.JPG


----------



## Slagface

aqualung said:


> xanax and diaz are simply benzos with different action rates (and metabolic rates ) , 2mg xanax is the same as 40mg diaz .
> 
> http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm
> 
> you would use diaz to withdraw from xanax (if you have been using xanax for some time) as it has a longer (much longer) half life .


 Triumph now do 2.5mg xanax bars. I don't use that s**t myself but from what people are saying they are pissing all over everyone else's bars in press quality, price, and dosage. They are doing Diaz 12.5mg soon aswell apparently


----------



## Dogbolt

aqualung said:


> xanax and diaz are simply benzos with different action rates (and metabolic rates ) , 2mg xanax is the same as 40mg diaz .
> 
> http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm
> 
> you would use diaz to withdraw from xanax (if you have been using xanax for some time) as it has a longer (much longer) half life .


 Interesting, is that why the xanax kicks in quickly then?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Sphinkter said:


> Lol. I mind we were sitting in my mates gaff n my pals brother was up playing with the curtains, when we asked him what he was doing he said he was trying to fast forward the dvd player!
> 
> There was another time i was in my mates dads house and the whole night there was this big tribal painting on the wall but it turned out was never there.
> 
> Another time my pal disappeared for a bit and came back with half a potato n gave it to my other mate n said his mum said he was to give him it :lol: .


 Thats the kind of craziness that I love though, just that what the hell is going on feeling!


----------



## Sphinkter

Slagface said:


> Pollen  it's like smoking rainbows. The taste is fu**ing phenomenal. Pisses all over skunk
> 
> View attachment 145576


 Nice, the pollen we used to get was much lighter though. Nice mellow stone not like the mind curdling demon herb that is skunks cant stand the stuff man.


----------



## Dogbolt

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Mcat mate, good old 4-methylmethcathinone


 Was this any good? Can't find decent proper 4MMC anywhere these days. Even on the old DN. Not looking for sources, don't want to get the thread shut down!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Dogbolt said:


> Was this any good? Can't find decent proper 4MMC anywhere these days. Even on the old DN. Not looking for sources, don't want to get the thread shut down!


 Inbox me  only joking lol

it was good yeh very! Had an awesome weekend, best Ive had in so long.

i tried every DN vendor n all I got was disappointment, this is a UK reseller I use but pay with BTC


----------



## Frandeman

Slagface said:


> Pollen  it's like smoking rainbows. The taste is fu**ing phenomenal. Pisses all over skunk
> 
> View attachment 145576


 From Spain 2 days ago

It melts on my hands :thumb


----------



## Slagface

Frandeman said:


> From Spain 2 days ago
> 
> It melts on my hands :thumb
> 
> View attachment 145592


 How much you paygor that looks yummy


----------



## Frandeman

Slagface said:


> How much you paygor that looks yummy


 £300


----------



## tyke1

Frandeman said:


> Best in UK :whistling:
> 
> Beautiful in it ?
> 
> View attachment 145244


 It is indeed a beautiful sight. Love it when its proper stuff.


----------



## 39005

@Slagface just looks like normal resin , @Frandeman look like high quality screen rubbed resin.

*there is no such thing as 'pollen' , resin can be screen/sieve rubbed unmixed or mixed with other stuff (normal black )


----------



## wylde99

I have a problem with Weed....Munchies!

It's really bad, last night my "Dinner" was a whole box of Chocolates that were a Birthday Present didn't have a thing proper to eat the whole evening,just about 80Grams of Sugar!

Most Nights I eat Chocolate but have a proper Dinner beforehand, just can't stop myself.


----------



## Gavinmcl

Superman stamp looking forward to the Sept weekend , Tesco doing litre of Jack Daniels for 18 quid aswel


----------



## Ukmeathead

Gavinmcl said:


> Superman stamp looking forward to the Sept weekend , Tesco doing litre of Jack Daniels for 18 quid aswel
> 
> View attachment 145663


 How much do you pay for that?


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ukmeathead said:


> How much do you pay for that?


 its varies between 80 to 100 depending on the stamp that stuff was 80 its strong as f**k surprised it wasn't dearer tbh


----------



## Ukmeathead

Gavinmcl said:


> its varies between 80 to 100 depending on the stamp that stuff was 80 its strong as f**k surprised it wasn't dearer tbh


 Nice, Wouldn't get anything near that quality around my area


----------



## Smitch

aqualung said:


> @Slagface just looks like normal resin , @Frandeman look like high quality screen rubbed resin.
> 
> *there is no such thing as 'pollen' , resin can be screen/sieve rubbed unmixed or mixed with other stuff (normal black )


 We used to call it soap bar back in the day, i was paying £400 a bar for it, came in 9 oz bars.


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> I have a problem with Weed....Munchies!
> 
> It's really bad, last night my "Dinner" was a whole box of Chocolates that were a Birthday Present didn't have a thing proper to eat the whole evening,just about 80Grams of Sugar!
> 
> Most Nights I eat Chocolate but have a proper Dinner beforehand, just can't stop myself.


 Do class A's mate, i don't eat for days sometimes :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> Do class A's mate, i don't eat for days sometimes :lol:


 I'm on the Mandy diet :whistling:


----------



## 39005

Smitch said:


> We used to call it soap bar back in the day, i was paying £400 a bar for it, came in 9 oz bars.


 yup , soap bar, black , diesel etc etc - it was the general stuff - nothing special , the good black in those days was gold seal soft black ( im almost 50 myself  )

'pollen' is just a sale name given to something to get extra money from unaware punters as it sounds good , anyone who has grown weed will tell you that pollen comes from the male plant and if you dont buy feminised seeds the first thing you do once you can i.d them is rip out any male plants as they are no good for ****all and will wreck your harvest by giving you bags of seeds instead of large buds.


----------



## Sasnak

aqualung said:


> soap bar, black , diesel


 I've heard all of the aforementioned but never heard of it being called pollen until I read it on this forum. I always figured that "solid" had been made obsolete by grass. It's presumably making a come back!

Nostalalgic times for us over 40s. 

Edit - nice avi, I fcuking love Sid James.


----------



## DaveC

I decided to try micro dosing lsd again today, only 1/8 of a tab but struggling to hold back a cheeky grin now :thumb


----------



## Sams

DaveC said:


> I decided to try micro dosing lsd again today, only 1/8 of a tab but struggling to hold back a cheeky grin now :thumb


 Just do the whole thing


----------



## dap33

£25 a kilo :thumb


----------



## DaveC

Sams said:


> Just do the whole thing


 I would but have stuff to get on with rather than getting side tracked staring at my fingers for 8 hours


----------



## Slagface

DaveC said:


> I decided to try micro dosing lsd again today, only 1/8 of a tab but struggling to hold back a cheeky grin now :thumb


 Are you in a certain vendors whatsapp group by chance? I'm sure iv already read this today elsewhere


----------



## Slagface

dap33 said:


> £25 a kilo :thumb
> 
> View attachment 145825


 What's that


----------



## Slagface

Been right on the swaps this week. Swapped my squat rack for an ounce of weed and then swapped something else on fb for 2 ounces of mdma. The f**k am I gonna do with all that lol. I'm like a drug hoarder I don't even bloody do drugs anymore. Save it for reading 2018 I think


----------



## DaveC

Slagface said:


> Are you in a certain vendors whatsapp group by chance? I'm sure iv already read this today elsewhere


 Only time I've written it today, on this plane, in this universe :lol:


----------



## dap33

pistachio butter...its the nuts


----------



## Sams

No weekend updates ?


----------



## Sasnak

Sams said:


> No weekend updates ?


 I've got 3g of Mandy on route from an unspecified dn vendor (you did say no sources at the beginning of the thread) for next weeks weekend away if that helps 

Edit - Sorry, I meant en route. It's gonna be a dream!


----------



## Smitch

On it as usual, come and get it b1tches. :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

Smitch said:


> On it as usual, come and get it b1tches. :lol:


 The usual Coke?


----------



## Smitch

Sasnak said:


> The usual Coke?


 Yes mate, I'll try and get a decent pic of a lump up in a minute, missus is playing music on my phone though and the camera on my tablet is rubbish as you can see.


----------



## Smitch

Found some Mcat last weekend that is a good few years old, an old stash I'd long forgotten about and that was quite fun.

I didn't know what it was and there was a decent gram or so, chucked it to my mate to see if he knew what it was and he nearly creamed his pants when he tasted it. :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

Smitch said:


> Yes mate


 Boom! I've seen Smitch rocks before, so don't sweat it. Off topic I know, but when are you off down under? More importantly, what are you going to do gear/reccies wise. I've a mate who did 18 months over there and absolutely loved it but his Mrs hated it, she's half Japanese half Brazilian and he met her whilst travelling so England isn't exactly home to her. Anyway, he said that gear and drugs are hard to get and bloody expensive in Oz?


----------



## Smitch

Sasnak said:


> Boom! I've seen Smitch rocks before, so don't sweat it. Off topic I know, but when are you off down under? More importantly, what are you going to do gear/reccies wise. I've a mate who did 18 months over there and absolutely loved it but his Mrs hated it, she's half Japanese half Brazilian and he met her whilst travelling so England isn't exactly home to her. Anyway, he said that gear and drugs are hard to get and bloody expensive in Oz?


 Missus flys out Wednesday but I go early November, was supposed to be my last day at work today but I'm staying another month as I've got deals I need to close, typical greedy salesman. :lol:

Gear is easy to get there but is generally total sh1t and super expensive. I know peeps though so no issues for me sorting it, gonna tone it down though which s one f the reasons for us leaving the UK.


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> Missus flys out Wednesday but I go early November, was supposed to be my last day at work today but I'm staying another month as I've got deals I need to close, typical greedy salesman. :lol:
> 
> Gear is easy to get there but is generally total sh1t and super expensive. I know peeps though so no issues for me sorting it, gonna tone it down though which s one f the reasons for us leaving the UK.


 Fancy an UK MUSCLE leaving party ?

All MD you can eat buffet


----------



## Frandeman

@Smitch

Asian food or Brazilian churrasco ?

All you can eat buffet £25

Best in London

Them Camden to get f**ked


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> @Smitch
> 
> Asian food or Brazilian churrasco ?
> 
> All you can eat buffet £25
> 
> Best in London
> 
> Them Camden to get f**ked


 Being a veggie buffets normally aren't great for me!

Always up for a sesh though, could be meeting another fella off this thread in town soon so i'll keep you posted man. :cool2:


----------



## Ukmeathead

No weekend updates?


----------



## Slagface

Ukmeathead said:


> No weekend updates?


 My drug of choice for this evening

View attachment IMG_0874.PNG


----------



## Dogbolt

So, no one been on it this weekend then? I have, but no time for pictures!


----------



## tyke1

Quiet one this weekend lads? I have had a few clean weekends but next Saturday I'm hoping for a nasty one. Anyone still enjoy acid now again. ?


----------



## tyke1

Slagface said:


> My drug of choice for this evening
> 
> View attachment 146113


 Scenery nice round your end


----------



## Slagface

Ended up out again last night, was absolutely off my fu**ing trolley down the club. My mate kev chucked a massive bomb of speed in my gob and mixed with 5 gallons of vodka and cocaine I was fu**ing carnage!


----------



## Frandeman

10g of Mdma

On a fu**ing rock :thumb


----------



## damn shame

This explains why some members look like skinny-fat people who don't train.  Saying that done the lot when I was younger now stick to a drink every once and a while.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

damn shame said:


> This explains why some members look like skinny-fat people who don't train.  Saying that done the lot when I was younger now stick to a drink every once and a while.


 Eh? Skinny fat?

You ever been on cycle, preferably tren. Drank moderate ( say a bottle of wine, not beer/cider) took copious amounts of molly, ketamine and amphetamines? Next day your literally shredded as fck, cramps are painful though.

The rule is don't drink too much alcohol, keep it to stuff like spirits and wine too.

Shredded as f**k @Frandeman can probably chime in on this 

low carb sunday to sat night, depletion workouts plus cardio daily. If you don't OD on drugs, at the after party drink fluids and cyclic dextrin* 60g...sniff that last slug of ketamine. Wake up and compete in ifbb srs


----------



## damn shame

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Eh? Skinny fat?
> 
> *You ever been on cycle, preferably tren. Drank moderate ( say a bottle of wine, not beer/cider) took copious amounts of molly, ketamine and amphetamines? Next day your literally shredded as fck, cramps are painful though.*
> 
> The rule is don't drink too much alcohol, keep it to stuff like spirits and wine too.
> 
> Shredded as f**k @Frandeman can probably chime in on this
> 
> low carb sunday to sat night, depletion workouts plus cardio daily. If you don't OD on drugs, at the after party drink fluids and cyclic dextrin* 60g...sniff that last slug of ketamine. Wake up and compete in ifbb srs


 Yes.

I did say some members........also read the second part of my post. Only recently I stopped my partying ways. Got bored.


----------



## Frandeman

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Eh? Skinny fat?
> 
> You ever been on cycle, preferably tren. Drank moderate ( say a bottle of wine, not beer/cider) took copious amounts of molly, ketamine and amphetamines? Next day your literally shredded as fck, cramps are painful though.
> 
> The rule is don't drink too much alcohol, keep it to stuff like spirits and wine too.
> 
> Shredded as f**k @Frandeman can probably chime in on this
> 
> low carb sunday to sat night, depletion workouts plus cardio daily. If you don't OD on drugs, at the after party drink fluids and cyclic dextrin* 60g...sniff that last slug of ketamine. Wake up and compete in ifbb srs


 Mandy diet is the best diet


----------



## EpicSquats

Great thread officer.


----------



## Frandeman

EpicSquats said:


> Great thread officer.


 Crime is going up

Police resources going down

Good luck to the pigs :thumb


----------



## EpicSquats

Frandeman said:


> Crime is going up
> 
> Police resources going down
> 
> Good luck to the pigs :thumb


 Police are too busy kicking people's doors down for mean tweets on twitter.


----------



## tyke1

Everyone stopped partying?


----------



## Sams

Think smitch has now moved to Oz and the rest are in rehab.


----------



## Aim2Gain

2 weeks no blow , but only because problems with DM markets. now i just want to stop being selfish and get on with family life and hitting the gym, but brain still needing buzz. just uninstalled all bitcoins and tor apps. how can i help myself par going to rehab


----------



## Sasnak

Aim2Gain said:


> 2 weeks no blow , but only because problems with DM markets. now i just want to stop being selfish and get on with family life and hitting the gym, but brain still needing buzz. just uninstalled all bitcoins and tor apps. how can i help myself par going to rehab


 Just had a looksy. Was using A****B*y. Then I used D****m M**ket, that's shut too. Is it the end for markets through Tor, or are others popping up?


----------



## DaveC

Sasnak said:


> Just had a looksy. Was using A****B*y. Then I used D****m M**ket, that's shut too. Is it the end for markets through Tor, or are others popping up?


 Second is still up you just need the alternative addresses for it. There's still a slew of others around.


----------



## Frandeman

tyke1 said:


> Everyone stopped partying?


 No me :whistling:


----------



## Dogbolt

@Gavinmcl not seen you post on here for a while, but nice to see you are still about whilst browsing elsewhere...


----------



## Sams

Seem's like everyone has quit and actually started training, apart from @Frandeman who somehow does both


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> Seem's like everyone has quit and actually started training, apart from @Frandeman who somehow does both


----------



## Frandeman

Bugatti

Best hash you can get in London


----------



## wylde99

Cheeky 40's tonight with some Dark Rum, new Source so not sure what the Quality will be like but I'll do a Gamble Dab and do a fairly large Line at around 8pm.


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> Cheeky 40's tonight with some Dark Rum, new Source so not sure what the Quality will be like but I'll do a Gamble Dab and do a fairly large Line at around 8pm.
> 
> View attachment 147140


 Same as me mate. Yours look decent!


----------



## wylde99

InAndOut said:


> Same as me mate. Yours look decent!


 Meh wasn't bad, 7/10, kept me up until 2am playing PS4 on my own everyone left at 11 lol. How was your Night?


----------



## Frandeman

wylde99 said:


> Meh wasn't bad, 7/10, kept me up until 2am playing PS4 on my own everyone left at 11 lol. How was your Night?


 No as hardcore :whistling:


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> Meh wasn't bad, 7/10, kept me up until 2am playing PS4 on my own everyone left at 11 lol. How was your Night?


 I had a bit left from last week so polished off that first, got through most of the other g too. Had a few drinks with the Mrs, she doesn't do it though and hates me doing it so kills the buzz tbh. Didn't have any ciallis so no shagging either! I didn't want to attempt it in case she clocked on I was doing gear


----------



## SickCurrent

Anyone tried U-44770?


----------



## DaveC

SickCurrent said:


> Anyone tried U-44770?


 Yeah, no real euphoria and potentially you'll be in withdrawals within 2 hours of your last dose if you go through enough of it.

Give it a miss.


----------



## SickCurrent

DaveC said:


> Yeah, no real euphoria and potentially you'll be in withdrawals within 2 hours of your last dose if you go through enough of it.
> 
> Give it a miss.


 Fook that then mate....I few xannie bars and a nice cuppa with the feet up might be a better option


----------



## DaveC

SickCurrent said:


> Fook that then mate....I few xannie bars and a nice cuppa with the feet up might be a better option


 Or if you were after that opiate feel try chasing the dragon? :lol:


----------



## superpube

InAndOut said:


> I had a bit left from last week so polished off that first, got through most of the other g too. Had a few drinks with the Mrs, she doesn't do it though and hates me doing it so kills the buzz tbh. Didn't have any ciallis so no shagging either! I didn't want to attempt it in case she clocked on I was doing gear


 Snap haha

Missus had the right horn (can't tell you how rare that is) and little notsosuperpube had nothing downstairs.

What an idiot lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

superpube said:


> Snap haha
> 
> Missus had the right horn (can't tell you how rare that is) and little notsosuperpube had nothing downstairs.
> 
> What an idiot lol


 You need @Heavyassweights on speed dial.


----------



## backdoorsmasher

nearly been sober for a week now!

just brought some DNP, im bored as f**k.

spending my time focusing on going to gym more.

spent last 2 months just getting high everyday; didnt bother with gym, university, work.

im a loser.

destroyed my relationship with my family when they found out I was snorting speed everyday.

I need to spend 6 months sober in gym.

And then I go get my self some LSD, I fu**ing love LSD.


----------



## Heavyassweights

BLUE(UK) said:


> You need @Heavyassweights on speed dial.


 I'm a one women man mate

@Skye666 x


----------



## Slagface

Sounds to me like a lot of you need a trip on dmt to sort out your addictions. You bunch of fu**ing wreck head :whistling: s


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm a one women man mate
> 
> @Skye666 x


 Dreamer!

look at this lot......gimme strength ....no wonder they cry all the time right load of junkies.


----------



## Sams

Skye666 said:


> Dreamer!
> 
> look at this lot......gimme strength ....no wonder they cry all the time right load of junkies.


 Drugs are bad for you Skye666


----------



## backdoorsmasher

what do you guys think about going clubbing on 250mg of MDMA?


----------



## Skye666

Sams said:


> Drugs are bad for you Skye666


 You are bad for me sams


----------



## Sams

Skye666 said:


> You are bad for me sams


 Yet you always come back


----------



## Skye666

Sams said:


> Yet you always come back


 ...being horrid is addictive....I should get therapy


----------



## Sams

Skye666 said:


> ...being horrid is addictive....I should get therapy


 You should learn from this thread and get some powerful coke


----------



## backdoorsmasher

cocaine is gay drug for teenage girls that drink coffee and think they are edgy. Lasts half an hour so its fu**ing gay. You need speed or meth if youre gonna do stims and be spun out for at least a week to get the full affect.


----------



## InAndOut

backdoorsmasher said:


> cocaine is gay drug for teenage girls that drink coffee and think they are edgy. Lasts half an hour so its fu**ing gay. You need speed or meth if youre gonna do stims and be spun out for at least a week to get the full affect.


 Take it you're on meth now?


----------



## crawleytown

backdoorsmasher said:


> what do you guys think about going clubbing on 250mg of MDMA?


 If it's decent, and your tolerance isnt destroyed then it should be more than enough.


----------



## backdoorsmasher

InAndOut said:


> Take it you're on meth now?


 lol, i wish


----------



## Frandeman

backdoorsmasher said:


> what do you guys think about going clubbing on 250mg of MDMA?


 1 g mate

don't do halve measures :thumb


----------



## backdoorsmasher

crawleytown said:


> If it's decent, and your tolerance isnt destroyed then it should be more than enough.


 im worried it might be too much. I have only ever done 120mg.


----------



## superpube

backdoorsmasher said:


> im worried it might be too much. I have only ever done 120mg.


 f**k that's like 30 minutes worth

Agreed with Franny. 1g minimum


----------



## superpube

There was 2g

It is cheap stamped on gear. But better than no gear.


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> There was 2g
> 
> It is cheap stamped on gear. But better than no gear.
> 
> View attachment 147248


 You need new dealer :whistling:


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> You need new dealer :whistling:


 Darknet, was good for the price

But f**k knows what it was cut with. I feel sick today


----------



## Skye666

Sams said:


> You should learn from this thread and get some powerful coke


 And u should learn from an older wiser person...coke has nothing today on what it had back in the day. ...cheaper too


----------



## IronJohnDoe

backdoorsmasher said:


> *cocaine is gay drug for teenage girls that drink coffee and think they are edgy.* Lasts half an hour so its fu**ing gay. You need speed or meth if youre gonna do stims and be spun out for at least a week to get the full affect.


----------



## backdoorsmasher

IronJohnDoe said:


>


 haha but that guys on heroin


----------



## superpube

backdoorsmasher said:


> haha but that guys on heroin


 Super hans loves the crack


----------



## IronJohnDoe

backdoorsmasher said:


> haha but that guys on heroin


 Yes but he got me in stitches when I saw it, I needed to use it :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> There was 2g
> 
> It is cheap stamped on gear. But better than no gear.


 It's friday :thumb


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> It's friday :thumb
> 
> View attachment 147354


 Lol fran fu**ing lol


----------



## Dogbolt

Anyone else still up? Having a bit of a sesh, before I calm it down a bit accept for nights out over the Christmas/New Year s**t.


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> Lol fran fu**ing lol


 At the gym after all that


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> At the gym after all that


 How are you alive


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> How are you alive


 Only the best here :whistling:


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> Only the best here :whistling:


 Pm your price list


----------



## backdoorsmasher

.


----------



## tyke1

:whistling: Acid?


----------



## Frandeman

tyke1 said:


> :whistling: Acid?


 Got opium this weekend :whistling:


----------



## tyke1

Frandeman said:


> Got opium this weekend :whistling:


 Never tried it.......any good


----------



## Frandeman

tyke1 said:


> Never tried it.......any good


 Don't know mixed too many


----------



## tyke1

Haha. Top lad


----------



## Frandeman

Some crack before gym


----------



## Frandeman

And some brown for relax afterwards :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

Today got pay £200 to f**k a 21 years old blond in front boyfriend

Life is good


----------



## Denied

backdoorsmasher said:


> what do you guys think about going clubbing on 250mg of MDMA?


 If you can still get high off 120, stick with that.

With MDMA mores not always better. The higher the dose, you feel the amphetamine effects more but don't necessarily get a more euphoric feel. Plus the more you take each time, the less it effects you next time. I took far to many E's in my younger days, these days, take nearly half a gram I start to come up, then half hour later, I'm on my way back down again, but still not going to get any sleep until 8 in the morning.


----------



## Frandeman

Got the pump :whistling:


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> Today got pay £200 to f**k a 21 years old blond in front boyfriend
> 
> Life is good


 Was he hot?


----------



## Frandeman

superpube said:


> Was he hot?


 if he was would f**k him too


----------



## Jonk891

Frandeman said:


> Some crack before gym
> 
> View attachment 147793


 Sugar ?


----------



## Jonk891

Frandeman said:


> And some brown for relax afterwards :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 147794


 Coffee


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> And some brown for relax afterwards :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 147794


 What is it mate?


----------



## Frandeman

InAndOut said:


> What is it mate?


 Antidepressants


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> Antidepressants


 I'm off to the doctors tomorrow and I'll use that pic to show him what I'm after... :beer:


----------



## Sams

Jokes aside anyone know what happened to @Gavinmcl

He just dropped of the face of the planet earth


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> Jokes aside anyone know what happened to @Gavinmcl
> 
> He just dropped of the face of the planet earth


 Wishing the best :thumb


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Wishing the best :thumb
> 
> View attachment 147880


 That's modern art at its finest, should put that in the Tate Museum


----------



## Dogbolt

Sams said:


> Jokes aside anyone know what happened to @Gavinmcl
> 
> He just dropped of the face of the planet earth


 I've seen him, or his name about in other places on the web, so he's still alive!


----------



## Sams

Dogbolt said:


> I've seen him, or his name about in other places on the web, so he's still alive!


 Where have you seen him, has he gone clean and found god?


----------



## backdoorsmasher

cant wait for my next semester at nov get more money. Gonna buy ket, cocaine and MDMA


----------



## Jonk891

Nobody posting last night or tonight...everyone saving up and waiting for a xmas and new years blast are they


----------



## Frandeman

Getting f**ked after work


----------



## babyarm

Frandeman said:


> Getting f**ked after work
> 
> View attachment 147944


 How much is that's costing you round your way? Is that MD aswell?


----------



## Frandeman

MD and speed

You will laugh if I tell you


----------



## Frandeman

I was waiting for 10min outside gym before it opens

That's fu**ing dedication


----------



## Jonk891

Frandeman said:


> I was waiting for 10min outside gym before it opens
> 
> That's fu**ing dedication


 You train on it ? Lol


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> I was waiting for 10min outside gym before it opens
> 
> That's fu**ing dedication


 How do you manage to eat? On speed, Md etc I cant eat a thin g


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> How do you manage to eat? On speed, Md etc I cant eat a thin g


 I make nice food


----------



## Lawrence 82

much of a difference or what do you prefer if you use them obviously codeine sulphate or codeine DHC

always used sulphate , cheers


----------



## DaveC

Lawrence 82 said:


> much of a difference or what do you prefer if you use them obviously codeine sulphate or codeine DHC
> 
> always used sulphate , cheers


 DHC is dihydrocodeine, slightly stronger orally than codeine. Though if you insert them the other end they're considerably stronger compared to codeine taken the same way :lol:


----------



## Jonk891

DaveC said:


> DHC is dihydrocodeine, slightly stronger orally than codeine. Though if you insert them the other end they're considerably stronger compared to codeine taken the same way :lol:


 Personally I find the codeine stronger


----------



## Lawrence 82

Ok cheers boys but there ain't a lot in it ? Can only get the dhc at mo but sounds like I won't be disappointment ..


----------



## tyke1

Goes nice with a few beers


----------



## 5IM0N

Smitch said:


> Got a nice G of meth today, shame it was all crushed up, much prefer it when it's in crystal form. :thumb
> 
> Just need to buy a pipe now, had to leave my last one in Oz. Had a quick browse online but can only find crack pipes or ones for smoking weed in the head shops.
> 
> Any ideas for good websites that sell pipes? If not I'll take a trip up to Camden and grab one.


 I've seen people use coke in gym.


----------



## jd

Dogbolt said:


> Not much happening on this thread anymore.
> 
> Who remembers these bad boys? Repressing old classics apparently.
> 
> View attachment 148391


 Very happy memories of these, are they like the originals turbos?


----------



## Dogbolt

jd said:


> Very happy memories of these, are they like the originals turbos?


 Well, they are pretty good I can tell you that. Used to take the old ones at jungle or hard house nights and only tried these at home. Up there with skype's and m&m's though.


----------



## tyke1

Everyone gone sober now


----------



## AncientOldBloke

jd said:


> Very happy memories of these, are they like the originals turbos?


 The '82 Lancer?

Many fond memories of my Itchypussy.

A mate said "Saw you in my mirror. Thought Uh-oh, here he comes"


----------



## wylde99

Got a 10a Worth of Pure at Home left over from Friday, not sure Wether to have it this evening or save It.


----------



## anna1

wylde99 said:


> Got a 10a Worth of Pure at Home left over from Friday, not sure Wether to have it this evening or save It.


 U need to stop this or you'll never pass that God damn driving test


----------



## wylde99

anna1 said:


> U need to stop this or you'll never pass that God damn driving test


 Haha or use Drugs to help me Pass?

All 3 of my Tests have been done Sober is that a Sign? ;-)


----------



## anna1

wylde99 said:


> Haha or use Drugs to help me Pass?
> 
> All 3 of my Tests have been done Sober is that a Sign? ;-)


 Damn ! U might be right haha


----------



## wylde99

Anyone still do or think it's bad to do Stims in your 30's? I'm 30 In September and think I need to cut Coke out as not a Youngster anymore and worried about my Heart.


----------



## spudsy

wylde99 said:


> Anyone still do or think it's bad to do Stims in your 30's? I'm 30 In September and think I need to cut Coke out as not a Youngster anymore and worried about my Heart.


 I'm 42 and still at it haha


----------



## PSevens2017

wylde99 said:


> Haha or use Drugs to help me Pass?
> 
> All 3 of my Tests have been done Sober is that a Sign? ;-)


 I passed my driving test on half a purple ohm trip. Back in 91. Quite silly really.


----------



## superdantheman

wylde99 said:


> Anyone still do or think it's bad to do Stims in your 30's? I'm 30 In September and think I need to cut Coke out as not a Youngster anymore and worried about my Heart.


 i quit everything at 36 im now 38 and feel so much better


----------



## DaPump

workinprogress1 said:


> i'm going with heroin again........


 Can't beat that warm blanket feeling !


----------



## Jonk891

wylde99 said:


> Anyone still do or think it's bad to do Stims in your 30's? I'm 30 In September and think I need to cut Coke out as not a Youngster anymore and worried about my Heart.


 Its just a number


----------



## Frandeman

If it doesn't kill you

Will make you stronger :thumb


----------



## wylde99

Jonk891 said:


> Its just a number


 In an Ideal World but it's not is it as your Organs Age and can only cope with so much Abuse.


----------



## Smitch

wylde99 said:


> In an Ideal World but it's not is it as your Organs Age and can only cope with so much Abuse.


 Different people will have different tolerances, I'm 42 in a few months and have caned class A's heavily for over 25 years and im alright as far as I know.

As i type this i've been awake for the last 36 hours due to smoking Ice, doing pills, liquid G and drinking alcohol.

:lol:


----------



## spudsy

Smitch said:


> Different people will have different tolerances, I'm 42 in a few months and have caned class A's heavily for over 25 years and im alright as far as I know.
> 
> As i type this i've been awake for the last 36 hours due to smoking Ice, doing pills, liquid G and drinking alcohol.
> 
> :lol:


 I'm already 42, Been at it for 25 yrs as well and still going strong, got an 1/8th if sniff Wednesday night and not slept since haha.


----------



## Jonk891

Smitch said:


> Different people will have different tolerances, I'm 42 in a few months and have caned class A's heavily for over 25 years and im alright as far as I know.
> 
> As i type this i've been awake for the last 36 hours due to smoking Ice, doing pills, liquid G and drinking alcohol.
> 
> :lol:





spudsy said:


> I'm already 42, Been at it for 25 yrs as well and still going strong, got an 1/8th if sniff Wednesday night and not slept since haha.


 You 2 are a example of lucky as fuk haha


----------



## Jonk891

wylde99 said:


> In an Ideal World but it's not is it as your Organs Age and can only cope with so much Abuse.


 Different age for different people


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> Different people will have different tolerances, I'm 42 in a few months and have caned class A's heavily for over 25 years and im alright as far as I know.
> 
> As i type this i've been awake for the last 36 hours due to smoking Ice, doing pills, liquid G and drinking alcohol.
> 
> :lol:


 Taking it easy in Oz then mate lol, how is it over there


----------



## wylde99

spudsy said:


> I'm already 42, Been at it for 25 yrs as well and still going strong, got an 1/8th if sniff Wednesday night and not slept since haha.


 Your both Nuts lol.

Pretty sure you can't be taking Stimulants In your 40's your Heart must be at breaking point with doing that AND Working out.


----------



## DaveC

wylde99 said:


> Your both Nuts lol.
> 
> Pretty sure you can't be taking Stimulants In your 40's your Heart must be at breaking point with doing that AND Working out.


 I know people in their 50's smoking crack who are doing alright, although they're not working out.

Though also known people in 20's having heart issues from drinking too many cans of monster a day.


----------



## spudsy

wylde99 said:


> Your both Nuts lol.
> 
> Pretty sure you can't be taking Stimulants In your 40's your Heart must be at breaking point with doing that AND Working out.


 Still at it since Wednesday night here haha


----------



## InAndOut

spudsy said:


> Still at it since Wednesday night here haha


 That's some good going!


----------



## superdantheman

I've had a relapse!

So far 3 2mg xanax bars

half a gram gold flake coke

4 pints kronebourg

intesting mix. No edginess on the coke just feel confident as f and high but relaxed if that makes sense?


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> Taking it easy in Oz then mate lol, how is it over there


 I don't think I'll ever be able to take it easy, wherever I go in the world i just seem to attract people selling good quality drugs. :lol:

All good over here, just had my bridging visa agreed as i came over on a holiday one so am gonna start looking for work now, haven't worked since last October so gonna be a bit of a culture shock as I've just been lounging about doing fvck all for months!


----------



## Sams

Smitch said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to take it easy, wherever I go in the world i just seem to attract people selling good quality drugs. :lol:
> 
> All good over here, just had my bridging visa agreed as i came over on a holiday one so am gonna start looking for work now, haven't worked since last October so gonna be a bit of a culture shock as I've just been lounging about doing fvck all for months!


 Living the dream mate lol, glad its going well out there.

Snow due in England next week ha!


----------



## Smitch

Sams said:


> Living the dream mate lol, glad its going well out there.
> 
> Snow due in England next week ha!


 Just coming to the end of summer here now, 26 degrees tomorrow and people think it's getting cold :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

Clean from last 2months

Haven't touched and class A since Christmas day :thumb


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> Clean from last 2months
> 
> Haven't touched and class A since Christmas day :thumb


 You're dead to me.

:lol:


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> You're dead to me.
> 
> :lol:


 No dead yet mate


----------



## spudsy

Frandeman said:


> No dead yet mate
> 
> View attachment 151163


 Can't remember the last time I had decent hash in the UK


----------



## Oioi

spudsy said:


> Can't remember the last time I had decent hash in the UK


 get ye sen some scuff and crappy leaves, fill a small coke bottle uop with all ye leafe n crap, small hole top n bottpm, twvt 2 cans of lighter gas though, evaporate the gas in a bolw and you'll have some absolutly bangiong wax


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> In an Ideal World but it's not is it as your Organs Age and can only cope with so much Abuse.


 Depends how much and how frequently you do it.

You prob arent doing any real damage doing 1g every few months. but >1g 2 or 3 times a week will strain your heart quite bad. People still drink in their 80s and 90s and that could also be considered "abuse" in the way you are describing it.


----------



## Lew1s

gavinmcl finally choked to death from the amount of bullshit he talked it seems


----------



## Frandeman

Lew1s said:


> gavinmcl finally choked to death from the amount of bullshit he talked it seems


 No point to post pictures here when there is idiots like you


----------



## wylde99

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Depends how much and how frequently you do it.
> 
> You prob arent doing any real damage doing 1g every few months. but >1g 2 or 3 times a week will strain your heart quite bad. People still drink in their 80s and 90s and that could also be considered "abuse" in the way you are describing it.


 Do you think Excersise with help or Hinder the Heart though if one uses Coke occasionally? as In Overworking It.

I'm the occasional user, I use about once every 3 or 4 weeks and do no more then 40's Worth, but even then leave the Gym the next day thinking my Heart has good an eventful night as it is let alone adding the Gym


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> Do you think Excersise with help or Hinder the Heart though if one uses Coke occasionally? as In Overworking It.
> 
> I'm the occasional user, I use about once every 3 or 4 weeks and do no more then 40's Worth, but even then leave the Gym the next day thinking my Heart has good an eventful night as it is let alone adding the Gym


 exercise (a reasonable amount forget ultramarathoners) is always going to be better than not.

think about this:

two guys do cocaine once a week for 25 years.

-one works out 4 days a week, is reasonably lean and has a good diet

-the other is a couch potato and eats whatever the f**k they want > 20% bf

which one is gonna be f**ked?

I use reccies, smoke and AAS semi regularly (have off periods). (quitting ciggies though)

Every time i have a health check in work i come out with a better resting heart rate, better blood pressure and better cholesterol than anyone else in my room who doesnt do drugs drink but also dont do any exercise and are overweight.

why? because diet and exercise is MASSIVELY important to mitigate harm.

Honestly you can be healthy and do reccies in moderation. but make sure you stay healthy!

dont be a tit essentially.


----------



## Quackerz

Bunch of *******.

Drop acid and mushys at the same time then come talk come talk to me. lol


----------



## Frandeman

Best hash in London

Straight from Spain


----------



## Huntingground

I have gone from being a massive pisshead/cokehead etc to being totally straight - no alcohol/reccies/smoking etc etc.

I fancy a relaxed chilled buzz once a month, someone said Xanax would be good. Codeine is another. Thoughts chaps?


----------



## jakeo123

Xanax is great with weed or just alone - makes you feel kind of drunk but not though, if that makes sense? I've even had black outs at only 2mg - waking up and not remember going to bed.

TM make them in 2mg bars which are pretty potent.

I only use as a treat like I used to with alcohol.

its a good med if not abused, I recommend trying it especially with cannabis - I use a dry herb vape so it's not bad for your health, but still gets you high.

I'd say it's the best drug combo I've even taken and I've done the lot in the past except heroin


----------



## Smitch

Huntingground said:


> I have gone from being a massive pisshead/cokehead etc to being totally straight - no alcohol/reccies/smoking etc etc.
> 
> I fancy a relaxed chilled buzz once a month, someone said Xanax would be good. Codeine is another. Thoughts chaps?


 Xanax I use to get to sleep sometimes as well as valium, can't see how people take it recreationally and enjoy it.

Codeine makes me feel sick too, I'm definitely not a downer kind of guy though.

Maybe look in to GHB?


----------



## Frandeman

Huntingground said:


> I have gone from being a massive pisshead/cokehead etc to being totally straight - no alcohol/reccies/smoking etc etc.
> 
> I fancy a relaxed chilled buzz once a month, someone said Xanax would be good. Codeine is another. Thoughts chaps?


 You clean now

No need addictive s**t to chill mate


----------



## Huntingground

Frandeman said:


> You clean now
> 
> No need addictive s**t to chill mate


 Yes mate (5 months and counting) but once a wreck head, always a wreck head


----------



## Frandeman

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate (5 months and counting) but once a wreck head, always a wreck head


 Don't tell me 

We getting tired Bro

More things to life you know that

Good luck with everything


----------



## Oioi

Frandeman said:


> More things to life you know that


 The wisest contribution so far


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Don't tell me
> 
> We getting tired Bro
> 
> More things to life you know that
> 
> Good luck with everything


 Words of wisdom Frandeman :thumb

What else is out there, help us wreckheads in this thread


----------



## Frandeman

Sams said:


> Words of wisdom Frandeman :thumb
> 
> What else is out there, help us wreckheads in this thread


 A nice woman that cares about you :whistling:


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> A nice woman that cares about you :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 151667


 haha fair play mate, but you can sesh and have nice woman.

The bird you was with before with the massive cans was decent as well :thumb

First of all I thought you was going to say Crypto lol. I have left my money in there and forgot about it now, doesn't seem to be moving much.

Couldn't get added to the insta group, so dont know how its going for you lot.


----------



## PSevens2017

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate (5 months and counting) but once a wreck head, always a wreck head


 I disagree. I'm sure you're just having a laugh tho dude and congrats of 5 months.

Seriously tho if you stopped because it was problematic, I'd steer well clear of anything that alters your perception. I stopped everything over 12 years ago. For a reason. I wouldn't go anywhere near benzo pills. Slippery slope

I value my life, regular sleeping, training and eating. Basics of life. Plus I like having people around me who I remember doing things with. Life's fcuking short. I have a moral issue pinning gear despite very small amounts. Plus I think about health implications.


----------



## Huntingground

PSevens2017 said:


> I disagree. I'm sure you're just having a laugh tho dude and congrats of 5 months.
> 
> Seriously tho if you stopped because it was problematic, I'd steer well clear of anything that alters your perception. I stopped everything over 12 years ago. For a reason. I wouldn't go anywhere near benzo pills. Slippery slope
> 
> I value my life, regular sleeping, training and eating. Basics of life. Plus I like having people around me who I remember doing things with. Life's fcuking short. I have a moral issue pinning gear despite very small amounts. Plus I think about health implications.


 Yes mate, I know deep down I won't do it, maybe I'm just dreaming.

Thanks for the words.


----------



## wylde99

Anyone here actually managed to enjoy a Drink and a Line of Coke and actually gone to bed at good time?

I've got about 2 or 3 Lines left from the Weekend and tempted to have them with a Couple of Beers for the Football tonight but got work at 5am.


----------



## Matt6210

I've been sober 10 months used to sniff and drink hard, problematic wasn't the word!! :mellow:


----------



## spudsy

Matt6210 said:


> I've been sober 10 months used to sniff and drink hard, problematic wasn't the word!! :mellow:


 Well done mate, need to sort my act out as well.


----------



## wylde99

wylde99 said:


> Anyone here actually managed to enjoy a Drink and a Line of Coke and actually gone to bed at good time?
> 
> I've got about 2 or 3 Lines left from the Weekend and tempted to have them with a Couple of Beers for the Football tonight but got work at 5am.


 You Answer my own question It can be done, just took me about 2 Hours to fall asleep after only 4 Beers and £20 worth of Gear.


----------



## wylde99

What's everyone up to tonight?

Misses has gone to her Paretns for the Night so I'm having a Gaming session mainly Fortnite with some Drinks and a 30's of Gear


----------



## TinTin10

wylde99 said:


> What's everyone up to tonight?
> 
> Misses has gone to her Paretns for the Night so I'm having a Gaming session mainly Fortnite with some Drinks and a 30's of Gear
> 
> View attachment 152761


 you're going to sit in you house, on your own, tooting beak??


----------



## wylde99

TinTin10 said:


> you're going to sit in you house, on your own, tooting beak??


 Mate, take your attacking Energy elsewhere, What someone finds boring someone else finds enjoyable.

And no, I'm playing some Games with some Friends.


----------



## TinTin10

wylde99 said:


> Mate, take your attacking Energy elsewhere, What someone finds boring someone else finds enjoyable.
> 
> And no, I'm playing some Games with some Friends.


 'Attacking energy'?lol. Behave sweetheart.

Just asking why youd wanna climb the walls of your gaff drilling gear on your own mate?

Pretty sane, reasonable question to be fair........


----------



## drwae

MDMA is my fave , ive smoked a fair bit of skunk and dont get much off it id prefer a glass of wine, hash i dont like at all just makes me fall asleep.

xanax, valium, k-pins ive tried and don't like that much, just makes me sleepy and stupid. pregabalin is an alright one i wouldn't mind taking that again it feels like having a few pints but cleaner and makes for a good nights sleep

speed ive tried and dont rate it that much, maybe it was the form i got it in, it was a pure white powder which i ate. ritalin was a better high back when i used to get rits posted in from pakistan.

never tried heroin (never will) or cocaine (too expensive to buy but would try if someone offered to me or maybe buy for a very special occasion)

2c-b is worth a try it feels like MDMA but you also trip like a c**t on it, seeing faces in the sky all patterns everywhere and s**t

ive got a girlfriend but id love to just do some MDMA with a total stranger and f**k some fresh pussy


----------



## wylde99

Another light Sesh last night, 20cl Bottle of Whiskey, 5 Beers and a 30's Gear, another Sunday feeling tired and Ratty.

My time of doing Reccys is coming to end, I want to stop before I turn 30 In September so at least I can I only did Reccys in my Teens and Twenties.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

Can anyone inbox me details of the closed Facebook groups or insta's ?


----------



## Ukmeathead

wylde99 said:


> Another light Sesh last night, 20cl Bottle of Whiskey, 5 Beers and a 30's Gear, another Sunday feeling tired and Ratty.
> 
> My time of doing Reccys is coming to end, I want to stop before I turn 30 In September so at least I can I only did Reccys in my Teens and Twenties.


 You sound like a right dinla you know you can't handle the drugs yet carry on


----------



## Fina

drwae said:


> MDMA is my fave , ive smoked a fair bit of skunk and dont get much off it id prefer a glass of wine, hash i dont like at all just makes me fall asleep.
> 
> xanax, valium, k-pins ive tried and don't like that much, just makes me sleepy and stupid. pregabalin is an alright one i wouldn't mind taking that again it feels like having a few pints but cleaner and makes for a good nights sleep
> 
> speed ive tried and dont rate it that much, maybe it was the form i got it in, it was a pure white powder which i ate. ritalin was a better high back when i used to get rits posted in from pakistan.
> 
> never tried heroin (never will) or cocaine (too expensive to buy but would try if someone offered to me or maybe buy for a very special occasion)
> 
> 2c-b is worth a try it feels like MDMA but you also trip like a c**t on it, seeing faces in the sky all patterns everywhere and s**t
> 
> ive got a girlfriend but id love to just do some MDMA with a total stranger and f**k some fresh pussy


 2cb isnt that trippy, but its also not that MDMAy either.

fu**ing on MDMA is great, but finishing is impossible!

Totally agree though, nothing really beats MDMA


----------



## wylde99

Ukmeathead said:


> You sound like a right dinla you know you can't handle the drugs yet carry on


 You sound like the dinla mate ever heard of an Addiction?

That's like saying a Heroin addict is a Dinla for continuing even though it kills them, You dinla!


----------



## Ukmeathead

wylde99 said:


> You sound like the dinla mate ever heard of an Addiction?
> 
> That's like saying a Heroin addict is a Dinla for continuing even though it kills them, You dinla!


 My point still stand's you are a dinla get help if your addicted instead of posting in this thread


----------



## Frandeman

Fina said:


> 2cb isnt that trippy, but its also not that MDMAy either.
> 
> fu**ing on MDMA is great, but finishing is impossible!
> 
> Totally agree though, nothing really beats MDMA


 Tina :whistling:


----------



## Smitch

Went out clubbing in Melbourne last night, pills, booze, coke and meth.

Just got to bed, it's 10:15am here :lol:


----------



## wylde99

Ukmeathead said:


> My point still stand's you are a dinla get help if your addicted instead of posting in this thread


 Why can't I do both? it takes 2 seconds to wrote something Online, isn't related at all to getting help. You Dinla.


----------



## Ukmeathead

wylde99 said:


> Why can't I do both? it takes 2 seconds to wrote something Online, isn't related at all to getting help. You Dinla.


 You bang on about people judging you smoking weed in another thread then in this one you say your paranoid thinking your hearts going to explode etc And now you say you're getting help yet in that other thread you were defending your use of weed and drugs. And I'm the dinla


----------



## InAndOut

Ukmeathead said:


> You bang on about people judging you smoking weed in another thread then in this one you say your paranoid thinking your hearts going to explode etc And now you say you're getting help yet in that other thread you were defending your use of weed and drugs. And I'm the dinla


 You're both a pair of twats for calling each other "dinla" repeatedly. What the f**k does it mean and why do you both keep fu**ing saying it?!.


----------



## Oioi

InAndOut said:


> You're both a pair of twats for calling each other "dinla" repeatedly. What the f**k does it mean and why do you both keep fu**ing saying it?!.


 I bet simple would know


----------



## Frandeman

Oioi said:


> I bet simple would know


 @SimpleLimit ??


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> @SimpleLimit ??


 He's busy checking Kik for news updates on WW3...


----------



## Frandeman

.



InAndOut said:


> He's busy checking Kik for news updates on WW3...


 Trying to f**k Mrs tekkers before the end of the world :lol:


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> .
> 
> Trying to f**k Mrs tekkers before the end of the world :lol:


 If he can't manage that he needs his test levels looked at immediately :lol:


----------



## drwae

Fina said:


> 2cb isnt that trippy, but its also not that MDMAy either.
> 
> fu**ing on MDMA is great, but finishing is impossible!
> 
> Totally agree though, nothing really beats MDMA


 Maybe you didn't take enough 2cb

I was walking under some scaffolding and got stuck in a time loop thinking id been walking under the scaffolding since the beginning of time and it was never gonna end


----------



## Fina

drwae said:


> Maybe you didn't take enough 2cb
> 
> I was walking under some scaffolding and got stuck in a time loop thinking id been walking under the scaffolding since the beginning of time and it was never gonna end


 Haha could well be that mate


----------



## lewdylewd

drwae said:


> Maybe you didn't take enough 2cb
> 
> I was walking under some scaffolding and got stuck in a time loop thinking id been walking under the scaffolding since the beginning of time and it was never gonna end


 Took 2cp worst experience of my life.


----------



## Fina

Frandeman said:


> Tina :whistling:


 Do you really take that? It's on my list of no's, next to brown


----------



## Fina

lewdylewd said:


> Took 2cp worst experience of my life.


 Why!?


----------



## Frandeman

Fina said:


> Do you really take that? It's on my list of no's, next to brown


 I try it few times

Was nice


----------



## Fina

Frandeman said:


> I try it few times
> 
> Was nice


 fair play mate, might look into it haha


----------



## Essex666

I dont do recreational drugs, aside from the exception a few weeks ago... a bird I am seeing has been curious to see me smoke weed with her for ages... took 2 hits on a bong and lights out for me :lol: !

Aside from that, once a month or so ill do a 70cl bottle of brandy with ginger beer/ale


----------



## SwoleTip

Did mushrooms in dam, amazing experience, would recommend.


----------



## lewdylewd

Fina said:


> Why!?


 Took it first night at a festival barely made it out my tent all weekend. It isn't a bright happy trip and it lasts sooooo long gradually got more and more paranoid all weekend.


----------



## Fina

lewdylewd said:


> Took it first night at a festival barely made it out my tent all weekend. It isn't a bright happy trip and it lasts sooooo long gradually got more and more paranoid all weekend.


 Uff doesn't sound great, how much did you take?


----------



## lewdylewd

Fina said:


> Uff doesn't sound great, how much did you take?


 Dunno lol. It came as a liquid in a little bottle I drank one bottle.

Judging by online trip reports I must have had 15mg+.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

Frandeman said:


> Tina :whistling:


 Desperate to try it.


----------



## Fina

Did 2CB last night, amongst a fair amount of booze and coke. Wasn't a good experience, ended up minding 2 people off in another land, and didn't really get much out of it myself other than a very mashed feeling, and nauseous!


----------



## Frandeman

Im so high that I need to adjust tye brightnes of my laptop

it took me 20 min to write this


----------



## DaveC

Frandeman said:


> Im so high that I need to adjust tye brightnes of my laptop
> 
> it took me 20 min to write this


 Couldn't find your sunglasses? :lol:


----------



## wylde99

On the Lash tonight, got a few Mates coming over for a Gaming Night, Whiskey and an 8ball between 4 or 5 of us, My question is this, do you guys prefer getting really Drunk first before you do any Lines or do a Line with a Drink to get the Night going?


----------



## Prince Adam

wylde99 said:


> On the Lash tonight, got a few Mates coming over for a Gaming Night, Whiskey and an 8ball between 4 or 5 of us, My question is this, do you guys prefer getting really Drunk first before you do any Lines or do a Line with a Drink to get the Night going?


 Drunk first for sure


----------



## alty83

wylde99 said:


> On the Lash tonight, got a few Mates coming over for a Gaming Night, Whiskey and an 8ball between 4 or 5 of us, My question is this, do you guys prefer getting really Drunk first before you do any Lines or do a Line with a Drink to get the Night going?


 Drunk first, that way you avoid the paranoid, shaking like a shitting dog phase haha


----------



## wylde99

alty83 said:


> Drunk first, that way you avoid the paranoid, shaking like a shitting dog phase haha


 Haha that's true, not sure why but Alcohol really kills the negatives effects of Coke, until the come down of course.


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> On the Lash tonight, got a few Mates coming over for a Gaming Night, Whiskey and an 8ball between 4 or 5 of us, My question is this, do you guys prefer getting really Drunk first before you do any Lines or do a Line with a Drink to get the Night going?


 Always alcohol first, coke without alcohol is awful IME.


----------



## Frandeman

Drugs first 

Then I have a drink or two


----------



## InAndOut

Frandeman said:


> Drugs first
> 
> Then I buy a shitcoin or two


 :lol:


----------



## wylde99

InAndOut said:


> Always alcohol first, coke without alcohol is awful IME.


 It really isn't the same is it, You feel a bit in edge without without, it just doesn't feel right.

I also find you get really excited about doing a Line once your fairly Drunk.


----------



## InAndOut

wylde99 said:


> It really isn't the same is it, You feel a bit in edge without without, it just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I also find you get really excited about doing a Line once your fairly Drunk.


 Lol yeah, after my second or third beer I always want a line, not a massive drinker if I haven't got gear.

I couldn't play a computer game though, just talking with a few tunes is enough for my concentration levels lol.


----------



## Oioi

InAndOut said:


> Lol yeah, after my second or third beer I always want a line, not a massive drinker if I haven't got gear.
> 
> I couldn't play a computer game though, just talking with a few tunes is enough for my concentration levels lol.


 I used to get twisted to death and try play my snes. Never seen a man spend 3 hours on the first 1/4 of the 1st level on Donkey Kong


----------



## InAndOut

Oioi said:


> I used to get twisted to death and try play my snes. Never seen a man spend 3 hours on the first 1/4 of the 1st level on Donkey Kong


 :lol: That's too technical for a twisted nut


----------



## Sams

I'm a weirdo and prefer doing coke without alcohol


----------



## Frandeman

Special K :tongue10:


----------



## Frandeman

MDMA and Ketamin

Lovely combo :thumb


----------



## superpube

IV cocaine earlier this week

Significantly better than smoking crack


----------



## Oioi

superpube said:


> IV cocaine earlier this week
> 
> Significantly better than smoking crack


 Fair play to you


----------



## Sams

Frandeman said:


> Special K :tongue10:
> 
> View attachment 156143


 Giraffe K


----------



## wylde99

Promised myself I wouldn't Sesh this month, mate offered to come round with some Whiskey, spent £80 on some High Quality Coke, feep horrendous today, didnt sleep at all, Tossing and turning all night, high body Tempature, Jaw was going, Heart Raced for Hours and Hours surprised I didnt get heart Failure and Im going to Amsterdam tomorrow so hope I feel better.


----------



## Essex666

Tried acid/lsd for the 1st time a few weeks back and OH MY... I liked it.

I wouldn't really touch any other drugs again other than LSD, maybe once/twice a year... im not really interested in being off my tits any more, had those days and had my fun now.


----------



## Fina

Did a night on the charlie few weeks back, didn't drink much but kept banging the lines.

My fu**ing good lord what it did to the old chap, almost withered completely away, had a bird with her hand down my shorts too, she was horrified but I was too high to care.

Tried to get it working later but not a single chance, shame cos was horny as hell!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Essex666 said:


> Tried acid/lsd for the 1st time a few weeks back and OH MY... I liked it.
> 
> I wouldn't really touch any other drugs again other than LSD, maybe once/twice a year... im not really interested in being off my tits any more, had those days and had my fun now.


 Good old acid! Used to love it but the time has passed for me now. The last of the bottle of acid I had I gave to someone on here a while back


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Essex666 said:


> I dont do recreational drugs, aside from the exception a few weeks ago... a bird I am seeing has been curious to see me smoke weed with her for ages... took 2 hits on a bong and lights out for me :lol: !
> 
> Aside from that, once a month or so ill do a 70cl bottle of brandy with ginger beer/ale


 You sound like me when it comes to weed  fvcks me like you couldn't imagine! Haha


----------



## Essex666

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You sound like me when it comes to weed  fvcks me like you couldn't imagine! Haha


 Haha yeah dude! I can handle my uppers from years back, plenty of MDMA.

But give me 3 pulls on a joint and youll see me with cracked lips sleeping in a corner in 20 minutes :lol: :lol: !!

I pretty much ticked off everything I wanted to do, acid was lasts... wont deny it was the most amazing experience bro... would definitely do again, and would certainly recommend to anyone who was curious.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Promised myself I wouldn't Sesh this month, mate offered to come round with some Whiskey, spent £80 on some High Quality Coke, feep horrendous today, didnt sleep at all, Tossing and turning all night, high body Tempature, Jaw was going, Heart Raced for Hours and Hours surprised I didnt get heart Failure and Im going to Amsterdam tomorrow so hope I feel better.


 Oh dear! I bet your the cvnt that spends all night on the phone to 101 telling them how you think your gonna die every week haha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Essex666 said:


> Haha yeah dude! I can handle my uppers from years back, plenty of MDMA.
> 
> But give me 3 pulls on a joint and youll see me with cracked lips sleeping in a corner in 20 minutes :lol: :lol: !!
> 
> I pretty much ticked off everything I wanted to do, acid was lasts... wont deny it was the most amazing experience bro... would definitely do again, and would certainly recommend to anyone who was curious.


 I have 100 tabs left over in a photo frame on my mantle piece back from the days when I was shifting it 

think ive just done so much it's good to leave it as a fond memory.

Meth, crack, coke, ket, mcat.... anything ANYTHING but weed


----------



## Essex666

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I have 100 tabs left over in a photo frame on my mantle piece back from the days when I was shifting it
> 
> think ive just done so much it's good to leave it as a fond memory.
> 
> Meth, crack, coke, ket, mcat.... anything ANYTHING but weed
> 
> View attachment 160553
> 
> 
> View attachment 160555


 This made me way too happy to see.. the beauty!!!! :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

All that's left is that 100 in the frame! Took me about 18 months to shift the 7500 others I had lol


----------



## Oioi

I remember when I could get a 100 drop bottle for £150. Alas those were the days.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Oioi said:


> I remember when I could get a 100 drop bottle for £150. Alas those were the days.


 I used to lay £150 but it wasn't 100 think more like 50?

Little brown dropper bottle? Wasn't from notts by any chance?


----------



## Oioi

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I used to lay £150 but it wasn't 100 think more like 50?
> 
> Little brown dropper bottle? Wasn't from notts by any chance?


 A hippy in Manchester. Unfortunately I lost my phone with his number mushy picking in the moors off my tits and the link was lost.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Oioi said:


> A hippy in Manchester. Unfortunately I lost my phone with his number mushy picking in the moors off my tits and the link was lost.


 Gutted  I not been picking for a couple of years, I always say u will and before I realise it's too late! Bet they will be out late with this weather


----------



## wylde99

Tremadol or Diazipam for Cocaine comedown?

Iv'e got both but not sure what ine would be better, obviously the Tramadol would help withthe physical symptoms but the Diazipam would help with sleep,maybe both??


----------



## Sasnak

wylde99 said:


> Tremadol or Diazipam for Cocaine comedown?
> 
> Iv'e got both but not sure what ine would be better, obviously the Tramadol would help withthe physical symptoms but the Diazipam would help with sleep,maybe both??


 Fvck sake Wylde  Last week you were concerned you were addicted to tramadol, this week you are wondering if it's any use on a comedown. To answer your question, either will do. I'd suggest benzos will have the edge, however.

Whilst you are coming down, don't forget to feed your cat.


----------



## wylde99

Sasnak said:


> Fvck sake Wylde  Last week you were concerned you were addicted to tramadol, this week you are wondering if it's any use on a comedown. To answer your question, either will do. I'd suggest benzos will have the edge, however.
> 
> Whilst you are coming down, don't forget to feed your cat.


 Haha mate i know im a Nightmare, never actually tried Benzo's for a Coke comedown do they help?


----------



## TURBS

wylde99 said:


> Haha mate i know im a Nightmare, never actually tried Benzo's for a Coke comedown do they help?


 Yes definitely the better choice


----------



## Matt2

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I used to lay £150 but it wasn't 100 think more like 50?
> 
> Little brown dropper bottle? Wasn't from notts by any chance?


 It was from Leicester  . The cook got found with several litres under his floorboards.


----------



## Fina

Diazepam works good mate


----------



## S123

The coca cola in leeds is decent but I went to tenerife and it's shocking,


----------



## Matt2

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I have 100 tabs left over in a photo frame on my mantle piece back from the days when I was shifting it
> 
> think ive just done so much it's good to leave it as a fond memory.
> 
> Meth, crack, coke, ket, mcat.... anything ANYTHING but weed
> 
> View attachment 160553
> 
> 
> View attachment 160555


 Obviously NOT my kitchen worktop but....


----------



## wylde99

Monday Night Sesh anyone?

Ive got my usual £30 of Pure, gonna start with some Beer In about an Hour and take 100mg Tramadol, probably start doing lines about 8pm.


----------



## gregstm

wylde99 said:


> Haha mate i know im a Nightmare, never actually tried Benzo's for a Coke comedown do they help?


 Diazepam is the best choice. Helped me many times after few days and nights on coke/speed/meth

Btw just realised date of your post after I post it :whistling:


----------



## Fongtu

S123 said:


> The coca cola in leeds is decent but I went to tenerife and it's shocking,


 Instant nose bleeds?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Monday Night Sesh anyone?
> 
> Ive got my usual £30 of Pure, gonna start with some Beer In about an Hour and take 100mg Tramadol, probably start doing *lines* about 8pm.


 Lines? £30 buys you what....? .3-.5? 1 line or 2 max! Haha

iggy pop and ozzy have nothing on you mate, go steady with the low dose of tramadol too! Lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> Monday Night Sesh anyone?
> 
> Ive got my usual £30 of Pure, gonna start with some Beer In about an Hour and take 100mg Tramadol, probably start doing lines about 8pm.


 Please tell me your still alive?? You need to calm yourself down this 'rock star' life style won't last long. A line of coke on a Monday night washed down with a beer or 2??? Your 30 I'm worried for you, the finite energy and heartbeats you have are fast running out. You may have already caused some serious damage from ingesting such quantities of stimulants especially as this is happening several times a year now.

Here's some links to help you

https://m.talktofrank.com/

https://www.priorygroup.com/addiction-treatment/alcohol-rehab

i wish you all the best on th long hard road to recovery


----------



## wylde99

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Lines? £30 buys you what....? .3-.5? 1 line or 2 max! Haha
> 
> iggy pop and ozzy have nothing on you mate, go steady with the low dose of tramadol too!


 200-300mg isn't a low dose though,my question to you is can I still Workout on Tramadol if Its 6 hours after my last dose, just I heard working out on Opiots is Deadly.


----------



## Jonk891

wylde99 said:


> 200-300mg isn't a low dose though,my question to you is can I still Workout on Tramadol if Its 6 hours after my last dose, just I heard working out on Opiots is deadly


 If you feel fine then I can't see a issue training after taking tramadol. I've taken them before going to the gym in the past


----------



## wylde99

Jonk891 said:


> If you feel fine then I can't see a issue training after taking tramadol. I've taken them before going to the gym in the past


 Well I certainly feel fine haha they make me feel amazing but just thought it was very bad for you to do so, something to do with Tramadol/Opiots slow your Heart rate slightly so excersising isn't the best Idea.

I won't lie, I know it's really bad I'm taking them and I haven't been taking them for over 2 months but started again Sunday as things arnt good at the moment, I lost my Father in Law who i was very close with in November and my Mum has Terminal Breast Cancer, I never take more then 200mg maybe 250mg at most and take them at work as they get me through the day dealing with people. I'm going to taper down with 100mg tomorrow the stop so hopefully the withdrawels arnt too hellish.


----------



## 6083

I don't use any recreational drugs now, don't even drink alchol

Except gear which is classed as a reccy


----------



## Matt6210

GTT said:


> I don't use any recreational drugs now, don't even drink alchol
> 
> Except gear which is classed as a reccy


 Good on you mate, feeling better? Sleeping ok?


----------



## 6083

Matt6210 said:


> Good on you mate, feeling better? Sleeping ok?


 Yeah I've never felt better in 10 years.

No trouble sleeping, I take 10mg melatonin every night and sometimes ZMA ontop.

I'm on tren, wake up sweating in the morning but no trensomnia


----------



## Frandeman

Last weekend :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

wylde99 said:


> 200-300mg isn't a low dose though,my question to you is can I still Workout on Tramadol if Its 6 hours after my last dose, just I heard working out on Opiots is Deadly.


 I live on strong opioids (oxycodone) roughly 15-20x stronger than tramadol and I'm not dead yet

btw 200-300 is a relatively low dose. 4-6 tabs is nothing, it really isn't.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Frandeman said:


> Last weekend :thumb
> 
> View attachment 168739
> 
> 
> View attachment 168741


 I thought you had knocked it all on the head now?


----------



## Matt6210

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I thought you had knocked it all on the head now?


 He Gave up reccys for squats


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Matt6210 said:


> He Gave up reccys for squats


 Not according to that beach pic featuring his stubby chubby he didn't


----------



## Frandeman

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I thought you had knocked it all on the head now?


 Life is Better on drugs


----------



## 6083

Frandeman said:


> Life is Better on drugs


 It just seems that way, the reality is life is still there kicking your ass and sooner or later you are forced to deal with it.


----------



## Frandeman

GTT said:


> It just seems that way, the reality is life is still there kicking your ass and sooner or later you are forced to deal with it.


 Bored without then

Drugs make it more fun


----------



## Twisted

Drugs are bad. Watch ITV at 21:00

Anyone who was around on here back in 2012 it may interest you.


----------



## Sams

Has anyone tried Pregabalin?

My mate gave me a strip the other day, 300mg ones


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Sams said:


> Has anyone tried Pregabalin?
> 
> My mate gave me a strip the other day, 300mg ones


 Worthless


----------



## Jonk891

Frandeman said:


> Last weekend :thumb
> 
> View attachment 168739
> 
> 
> View attachment 168741


 Have you ever spoke to Frank


----------



## Frandeman

Jonk891 said:


> Have you ever spoke to Frank


 Just do recreational

Ain't got a problem mate


----------



## Sams

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Worthless


 Really? How comes?

Seen quite a few people are after them?

Do they not do much?


----------



## 6083

Frandeman said:


> Just do recreational
> 
> Ain't got a problem mate


 Shouldn't you be just doing San Miguel's on happy hour?


----------



## Frandeman

GTT said:


> Shouldn't you be just doing San Miguel's on happy hour?


 Used to have a drinking problem too

No anymore :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

Matt6210 said:


> He Gave up reccys for squats


 There is more to life than the fu**ing gym mate


----------



## Matt6210

Frandeman said:


> There is more to life than the fu**ing gym mate


 Getting f**ked all the time ain't it tho bro, did that for many years


----------



## Frandeman

Matt6210 said:


> Getting f**ked all the time ain't it tho bro, did that for many years


 Once in a while nowadays...

Getting old for that too :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> Anyone here actually managed to enjoy a Drink and a Line of Coke and actually gone to bed at good time?
> 
> I've got about 2 or 3 Lines left from the Weekend and tempted to have them with a Couple of Beers for the Football tonight but got work at 5am.


 every few weeks ill have 5 beers and probably 3 keys and go to bed at 12.

it's really enjoyable and i dont feel like s**t the next day.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Sams said:


> Has anyone tried Pregabalin?
> 
> My mate gave me a strip the other day, 300mg ones


 s**t on their own. nice with a drink and a smoke. not too much of all of then or you get dizzy but a real nice buzz and great sleep.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Matt6210 said:


> Getting f**ked all the time ain't it tho bro, did that for many years


 getting high sometimes is nice. no more benders for me though. life's too short.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wylde99 said:


> 200-300mg isn't a low dose though,my question to you is can I still Workout on Tramadol if Its 6 hours after my last dose, just I heard working out on Opiots is Deadly.


 How is it DEADLY?


----------



## Sasnak

Lifesizepenguin said:


> How is it DEADLY?


 For our wylde it may well be. One things for sure, if you injure yourself you might not feel it and in turn end up with an injury that might keep you out of the gym for a while.


----------



## ThatsLife

Had a look back through some of the pages in this thread. Bought back memories, glad I don't touch any of it no more. Unfortunately I'm not one of those take it or leave it types, all or nothing for me.


----------



## Matt6210

ThatsLife said:


> Had a look back through some of the pages in this thread. Bought back memories, glad I don't touch any of it no more. Unfortunately I'm not one of those take it or leave it types, all or nothing for me.


 Same


----------



## 6083

Matt6210 said:


> Same


 Yep no benders in my life


----------



## wylde99

Anyone doing anything tonight?

Mums in hospital and doesn't look like coming out alive.

She has a 3rd stint of Breast Cancer, is 72 and in pain everyday l, waiting to go in a hospice as soon as, it's been breaking my heart and watching her suffer, she has cried on me said she is done fighting it.

so thought I'd cheer myself up by having a couple mates over, chip in for an 8ballf, Beers and some Games, bought the new Crash Bandicoot Racing game to bring back the childhood memories.

Hope everyone has a good night


----------



## ThatsLife

wylde99 said:


> Anyone doing anything tonight?
> 
> Mums in hospital and doesn't look like coming out alive.
> 
> She has a 3rd stint of Breast Cancer, is 72 and in pain everyday l, waiting to go in a hospice as soon as, it's been breaking my heart and watching her suffer, she has cried on me said she is done fighting it.
> 
> so thought I'd cheer myself up by having a couple mates over, chip in for an 8ballf, Beers and some Games, bought the new Crash Bandicoot Racing game to bring back the childhood memories.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night


 So sorry to hear about your mums situation mate, how is she now? Drugs aint the answer though buddy, the problems will still be there when you come down. Hope your OK man.


----------



## wylde99

ThatsLife said:


> So sorry to hear about your mums situation mate, how is she now? Drugs aint the answer though buddy, the problems will still be there when you come down. Hope your OK man.


 Thanks mate, she's not good to be honest, Cancer has spread and making her Organs fail, she's on high Morphene so not in too much pain just just very drowsy and emotional, she's scared and it's so hard as there's nothing I can do or say.

You're right drugs are not the Answer but got me over the shock of everything the other night.


----------



## ThatsLife

wylde99 said:


> Thanks mate, she's not good to be honest, Cancer has spread and making her Organs fail, she's on high Morphene so not in too much pain just just very drowsy and emotional, she's scared and it's so hard as there's nothing I can do or say.
> 
> You're right drugs are not the Answer but got me over the shock of everything the other night.


 There's not a lot you can do buddy, just be there for her I suppose. I'm not very good in these situations myself, I hope it all works out for the best for the both of you


----------



## G-man99

Ready for the weekend :blink:


----------



## babyarm

G-man99 said:


> Ready for the weekend :blink:
> 
> View attachment 172915


 Did you make it through the weekend with all that on offer :confused1: :thumb


----------



## Sasnak

babyarm said:


> Did you make it through the weekend with all that on offer :confused1: :thumb


 What is it all, mdma and coke @G-man99 ?


----------



## TURBS

Sasnak said:


> What is it all, mdma and coke @G-man99 ?


 Fox's Glacier Mints and Sherbet Dip


----------



## G-man99

Sasnak said:


> What is it all, mdma and coke @G-man99 ?


 Yes mate, all nice and pure!!

Was a good weekend :thumb


----------



## G-man99

babyarm said:


> Did you make it through the weekend with all that on offer :confused1: :thumb


 I survived, albeit a little hazy.....


----------



## babyarm

Sasnak said:


> What is it all, mdma and coke @G-man99 ?


 If that's all for him it seems a lot :whistling: looks about 3gs each there? @G-man99 maybe more on the md.


----------



## G-man99

babyarm said:


> If that's all for him it seems a lot :whistling: looks about 3gs each there? @G-man99 maybe more on the md.


 Was between me and the Mrs.

2g of each. Had around 0.5g Mdma left over


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

I drunkenly just paid £50 for a crushed up paracetamol in a bag from a guy on a Boris bike outside Vauxhall tube station. FML.


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

I'm a recovering drug addict 10 months clean I think I better leave this thread.

Steroids are the only drug for me now

Spinksy


----------



## 39005

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I'm a recovering drug addict 10 months clean I think I better leave this thread.
> 
> Steroids are the only drug for me now
> 
> Spinksy


 you need to have a think about what you have just posted


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jakey_Clapham said:


> I drunkenly just paid £50 for a crushed up paracetamol in a bag from a guy on a Boris bike outside Vauxhall tube station. FML.


 Did he look Spanish? If so, you've been spanked.


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did he look Spanish? If so, you've been spanked.


 I wonder what was he doing on vauxhall?

You only go there if you are looking for sausages


----------



## ThatsLife

aqualung said:


> you need to have a think about what you have just posted


 ^^This


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> I wonder what was he doing on vauxhall?
> 
> You only go there if you are looking for sausages


 Oi Oi Saveloy!!


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

Frandeman said:


> I wonder what was he doing on vauxhall?
> 
> You only go there if you are looking for sausages


 HAHA I live there.


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

aqualung said:


> you need to have a think about what you have just posted


 In what respect do you mean

steroids do not put me in an altered state of mind like alcohol and narcotics which ruined my life,

they help me stay focused on positive things and push me to better myself

spinksy


----------



## 39005

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> In what respect do you mean
> 
> steroids do not put me in an altered state of mind like alcohol and narcotics which ruined my life,
> 
> they help me stay focused on positive things and push me to better myself
> 
> spinksy


 im sure they do , im talking about the fact you concider yourself a recovering addict then go on to say you only take steroids now , addiction can be physical /psychological or both - you are taking a drug that you dont need (steroids) that help you 'stay focused and push yourself' -as such you are not a 'recovering ' addict you have merely swapped drugs


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

aqualung said:


> im sure they do , im talking about the fact you concider yourself a recovering addict then go on to say you only take steroids now , addiction can be physical /psychological or both - you are taking a drug that you dont need (steroids) that help you 'stay focused and push yourself' -as such you are not a 'recovering ' addict you have merely swapped drugs


 Not at all I'm not addicted to steroids and they are not making my life unmanageable. I don't finish a cycle then go into physical withdrawal and have to take more to feel well I attend NA meetings weekly and still speak with my drug worker

what you saying is totally wrong it's way off. you don't take a steroid and all of a sudden feel high do you.

so if I take a paracetamol for a headache does that mean I'm not recovering and iv swapped drugs????


----------



## 39005

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> Not at all I'm not addicted to steroids and they are not making my life unmanageable. I don't finish a cycle then go into physical withdrawal and have to take more to feel well I attend NA meetings weekly and still speak with my drug worker
> 
> what you saying is totally wrong it's way off. you don't take a steroid and all of a sudden feel high do you.
> 
> so if I take a paracetamol for a headache does that mean I'm not recovering and iv swapped drugs????


 you dont need to get high to be addicted to something (thats the whole point of what im saying to you)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/basics/addiction

you dont need to take steroids to go to the gym, you said yourself they make you stay focused and push yourself (you like what they do for you) - generally ppl dont need to take drugs to stay focused or push themselves and if they were not doing anything for you you would not be taking them .

as for the paracetamol it depends how many you are taking and if you are taking them for a reason .

i think the term 'substance use disorder ' is used more these days

im not being high and mighty (hell ive taken more things than most people over my life ) im simply pointing out dont get trapped into thinking just because you are not getting high it doesnt have a chance of causing you problems in the future


----------



## Lowkii

I've permanently stopped doing drugs because my mind and body just doesn't seem to agree with anything... I do some coke and all I want to do is sit in the corner and not talk because it makes me have panic attacks. Weed makes me paranoid and anti-social. I'm to paranoid to try mdma anymore due to all the dodgy pill's on the street. You never used to get that back in the day... And alcohol just bores me now. All I do now is use steroids and workout. Which to me is better then going out getting plastered every weekend like I used to.


----------



## Huntingground

Lowkii said:


> I've permanently stopped doing drugs because my mind and body just doesn't seem to agree with anything... I do some coke and all I want to do is sit in the corner and not talk because it makes me have panic attacks. Weed makes me paranoid and anti-social. I'm to paranoid to try mdma anymore due to all the dodgy pill's on the street. You never used to get that back in the day... And alcohol just bores me now. All I do now is use steroids and workout. Which to me is better then going out getting plastered every weekend like I used to.


 Best way, gear and gym, lifestyle of the gods.

I hate alcohol and drugs now and will never take them again.


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

aqualung said:


> you dont need to get high to be addicted to something (thats the whole point of what im saying to you)
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/basics/addiction
> 
> you dont need to take steroids to go to the gym, you said yourself they make you stay focused and push yourself (you like what they do for you) - generally ppl dont need to take drugs to stay focused or push themselves and if they were not doing anything for you you would not be taking them .
> 
> as for the paracetamol it depends how many you are taking and if you are taking them for a reason .
> 
> i think the term 'substance use disorder ' is used more these days
> 
> im not being high and mighty (hell ive taken more things than most people over my life ) im simply pointing out dont get trapped into thinking just because you are not getting high it doesnt have a chance of causing you problems in the future


 I totally get where your coming from, but going from a 4 year addiction to benzos and opiods with heavy daily abuse in which I lost jobs, crashed cars and literally could not function. going from that to 1 or 2 cycles of steroids a year is hardly swapping one addiction for another


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I totally get where your coming from, but going from a 4 year addiction to benzos and opiods with heavy daily abuse in which I lost jobs, crashed cars and literally could not function. going from that to 1 or 2 cycles of steroids a year is hardly swapping one addiction for another


 Just because it is 'the lesser of two evils' doesn't mean that it's right, bit like saying "I no longer do heroin but smoke weed cos it chills me out".


----------



## Fina

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I totally get where your coming from, but going from a 4 year addiction to benzos and opiods with heavy daily abuse in which I lost jobs, crashed cars and literally could not function. going from that to 1 or 2 cycles of steroids a year is hardly swapping one addiction for another


 Let's see if you stick to 1 or 2 cycles a year! That sounds harsh, I don't mean it to.


----------



## ThatsLife

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> Not at all I'm not addicted to steroids and they are not making my life unmanageable. I don't finish a cycle then go into physical withdrawal and have to take more to feel well I attend NA meetings weekly and still speak with my drug worker
> 
> what you saying is totally wrong it's way off. you don't take a steroid and all of a sudden feel high do you.
> 
> so if I take a paracetamol for a headache does that mean I'm not recovering and iv swapped drugs????


 I'm willing to bet your not open about your steroid use at your NA group.

I go to lots of NA meetings and events around the country, I know how it works. If your not Medically prescribed testosterone it's abuse, NA is very clear on this.

I'm not being an ass, you can take what you like, just be aware how us addicts are very good at living in denial.


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

ThatsLife said:


> I'm willing to bet your not open about your steroid use at your NA group.
> 
> I go to lots of NA meetings and events around the country, I know how it works. If your not Medically prescribed testosterone it's abuse, NA is very clear on this.
> 
> I'm not being an ass, you can take what you like, just be aware how us addicts are very good at living in denial.


 So do you use steroids?? there are lots of addicts at meetings that class themselves as clean but clearly are on steroids.

Yes it's wrong using gear but I look at the effects on my life. Yes gear is bad for our health we all no that, but......

I can use steroids year round if i want and live a normal sober life. steroids don't affect my driving, my ability to work, my ability to live a normal everyday life. whereas other drugs and alcohol do. I can't function at all when I drink or use, but steroids if anything enhance my life in certain areas.

So yes what I'm doing is wrong overall by using steroids but my view on juice like many others is that it's not even in the same league as other drugs of abuse.

It's not making my life unmanageable,


----------



## ThatsLife

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> So do you use steroids?? there are lots of addicts at meetings that class themselves as clean but clearly are on steroids.
> 
> Yes it's wrong using gear but I look at the effects on my life. Yes gear is bad for our health we all no that, but......
> 
> I can use steroids year round if i want and live a normal sober life. steroids don't affect my driving, my ability to work, my ability to live a normal everyday life. whereas other drugs and alcohol do. I can't function at all when I drink or use, but steroids if anything enhance my life in certain areas.
> 
> So yes what I'm doing is wrong overall by using steroids but my view on juice like many others is that it's not even in the same league as other drugs of abuse.
> 
> It's not making my life unmanageable,


 No I don't use steroids any more, I gave them up when I gave up drinking and recreational drugs.

I'm not attacking you or saying its wrong, just as I don't believe alcohol or drugs are wrong, they are a personal choice.

To say there are plenty of people at meetings that say they are clean but clearly use is kind of missing the point really, there are a lot of sick people at meetings, don't use them as an example of what you think you can "get away with"

Use or don't use, its not my business, but can you really say you're clean when you're injecting unregulated black market drugs?


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

ThatsLife said:


> No I don't use steroids any more, I gave them up when I gave up drinking and recreational drugs.
> 
> I'm not attacking you or saying its wrong, just as I don't believe alcohol or drugs are wrong, they are a personal choice.
> 
> To say there are plenty of people at meetings that say they are clean but clearly use is kind of missing the point really, there are a lot of sick people at meetings, don't use them as an example of what you think you can "get away with"
> 
> Use or don't use, its not my business, but can you really say you're clean when you're injecting unregulated black market drugs?


 I feel that I can mate as I'm clean of all drugs and alcohol that made my life unmanageable. Thanks for your input I totally see your point and you are right on what you say I shouldn't be using gear! addict to addict I know what I'm doing is wrong, but gear has a lot of positives on my life


----------



## ThatsLife

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I feel that I can mate as I'm clean of all drugs and alcohol that made my life unmanageable. Thanks for your input I totally see your point and you are right on what you say I shouldn't be using gear! addict to addict I know what I'm doing is wrong, but gear has a lot of positives on my life


 At the end of the day we all make our own decisions in life. I've certainly toyed with the idea of gear again, stating all the reasons you have, but ultimately I know its not the right path for me any longer.

What I would say though is keep going to meetings and try and get to as many as you can and mix with as many different people as you can, recovery is a learning process, one I am discovering more Bout every day.


----------



## wylde99

Do miss a bit of nice Charlie, haven't done it in over 2 years now, might order some pure off my Wattasapp group he often posts him testing it and it's always over 98%


----------



## Restless83

wylde99 said:


> Do miss a bit of nice Charlie, haven't done it in over 2 years now, might order some pure off my Wattasapp group he often posts him testing it and it's always over 98%


Couldn't pay me to have a line now done with that stuff,I'd be alright on it but couldn't deal with the anxiety the next day


----------



## jimmydeen

Restless83 said:


> Couldn't pay me to have a line now done with that stuff,I'd be alright on it but couldn't deal with the anxiety the next day


The anxiety is fuccing real man


----------



## Restless83

jimmydeen said:


> The anxiety is fuccing real man


Suffer with it anyway even on a good day,class A's used to take it to the next level.


----------



## PaulNe

If I was to ever do a recreational drug again, it would have to be ecstacy. As a final goodbye. Might do it when the kids are grown up


----------



## jimmydeen

Restless83 said:


> Suffer with it anyway even on a good day,class A's used to take it to the next level.


Me too man. I've knocked it on the head now. Same with booze


----------



## 136060

Favourite? GHB and Carisoprodol; not at the same time. GHB just slightly pips the Carisoprodol. I always make sure I don't have a continuous stash of either in my flat(a flat is similar to an apartment), otherwise it ruins the magic, and I end up going 24/7 on the G, which always leads to disaster.


----------



## G-man99

Love a bit of mandy or coke or both sometimes still


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Love a bit of *mandy* or coke or both sometimes still


Can't beat a bit of dirty MDMAIDS.


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> Can't beat a bit of dirty MDMAIDS.


Dirty?


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Dirty?


Frowned upon at least, once you get to a certain age.

EDIT: I don't mind a dab or three, by the way.


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> Frowned upon at least, once you get to a certain age.
> 
> EDIT: I don't mind a dab or three, by the way.


In which book is the age restriction published in?? 


No longer allowed to have fun after x years old?


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> In which book is the age restriction published in??
> 
> 
> No longer allowed to have fun after x years old?


I think once you hit 30ish, taking mdeezy is something you don't brag about. 

Also; this place really is full of junkie scum.


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> I think once you hit 30ish, taking mdeezy is something you don't brag about.
> 
> Also; this place really is full of junkie scum.


Brag about?

Myself and several friends from different social circles still enjoy festivals etc and older than 30ish


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Brag about?
> 
> Myself and several friends from different social circles still enjoy festivals etc and older than 30ish


Good stuff , I'm there with ya but I wouldn't go shouting about it in the canteen at work on Monday morning.


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> Good stuff , I'm there with ya but I wouldn't go shouting about it in the canteen at work on Monday morning.


Hence posting on an anonymous forum in the favourite reccy thread about it instead


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Hence posting on an anonymous forum in the favourite reccy thread about it instead


so we agree?


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> so we agree?


Still plenty in work know of my external pastimes and me of theirs 

Of course you don't blurt out all your exploits to those who would disapprove. Same as not discussing your sex life after teenage years


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Still plenty in work know of my external pastimes and me of theirs
> 
> Of course you don't blurt out all your exploits to those who would disapprove. *Same as not discussing your sex life* after teenage years


What sex life? **** sake!


----------



## G-man99

And it's not exactly a regular occurrence either


----------



## G-man99

weightforme said:


> What sex life? **** sake!


Can tell your workmates about how many w4nks you had over the weekend


----------



## andew10102

I've tried a few class A's and the only one worth "trying" is crack. if you have ever done crack you'll know what I mean by next level but only that first blast of the day....every thing else isn't as good. 

not done it for 20 years this year. 

I do not recommend it, the rush is intense and if you have a high heart rate already....yer...that's gonna go bang within 30sec....if you are alive after a minute...your good to go again brah! 

coke via iv?? yep I done that too, it's similar to crack but not as intense, and I've done snowballs if anyone knows what that is 😞

I just stick to weed now, all that is worlds away from where I am now, was clean for 5 years before I had kids so please don't think I'm a smack head


----------



## 136060

andew10102 said:


> please don't think I'm a smack head


says every smackhead ever 😃


----------



## andew10102

weightforme said:


> says every smackhead ever 😃


is what it is.


----------



## Oioi

B0llox to hiding it. Going to sidewinder festival with a handful of Gary's up my hoop. Zero fuxks given


----------



## 136060

G-man99 said:


> Can tell your workmates about how many w4nks you had over the weekend


I just show them the videos...


----------



## Restless83

Oioi said:


> B0llox to hiding it. Going to sidewinder festival with a handful of Gary's up my hoop. Zero fuxks given











Best get the poppers out to loosen yourself up


----------



## G-man99

Oioi said:


> B0llox to hiding it. Going to sidewinder festival with a handful of Gary's up my hoop. Zero fuxks given


You from North West?


----------



## Oioi

Restless83 said:


> View attachment 219256
> 
> Best get the poppers out to loosen yourself up


Bro, I'm ruthlessly vile 


G-man99 said:


> You from North West?


West Yorkshire dude


----------



## G-man99

Oioi said:


> Bro, I'm ruthlessly vile
> 
> West Yorkshire dude


We call them Gary's around here, not many people do


----------



## Restless83

G-man99 said:


> We call them Gary's around here, not many people do


Gary's or Gurners,had some unbelievable nights back in the day half a dozen pills deep.


----------



## Oioi

G-man99 said:


> We call them Gary's around here, not many people do


Really? No ****er ever knows what I mean when I call em Gary's


----------



## 136060

Oioi said:


> Really? No ****er ever knows what I mean when I call em Gary's


because ya old! 

Gary Abletts, or simply ''pills''


----------



## DLTBB

I think MDMA is probably the best bang for your buck high. I was at a festival in Portugal a few years ago when I used to indulge in ‘reccies’ and spent the first 4-5 days on the beak. Must’ve been buying an eight ball a day (handing keys/lines out to friends too, naturally). I had a few good moments on it but spent a lot of time feeling agitated too. On the last night I saw a lad I know from round here and he had some IKEAs (pills) and I grabbed one off him for 10 Euros. Was the first pill I’d taken in ages (used to eat Nintendos and Ninja Turtles like Smarties back in 2013-2014) and the high I got from it was next level. 10 Euros worth blew the hundreds of pounds worth of beak I’d been sniffing out of the water and it was the best night of the week by far. I don’t really dabble in that kind of stuff anymore. I’ve had little stints where I’ve done a bit of K to de-stress but it’s a slippery slope. And I’ll have the odd key of Coke if I’m out drinking with my mates and somebody sticks a key under my nose. Would never buy it though. Proper rip off IMO. Feel miles better without all that stuff in my life TBH.


----------



## Oioi

4mmc / mcat and some vile chem sex is the one. I am possibly the most disgusting person I know.


----------



## PaulNe

Oioi said:


> 4mmc / mcat and some vile chem sex is the one. I am possibly the most disgusting person I know.


I remember the days of MCAT. Was great but fk me it burnt your nose


----------



## Oioi

PaulNe said:


> I remember the days of MCAT. Was great but fk me it burnt your nose


It still rapes the life outta ye beak.


----------



## 136060

Oioi said:


> It still rapes the life outta ye beak.


and ya bum, if ya let things go too far...


----------



## Oioi

weightforme said:


> and ya bum, if ya let things go too far...


Like i said. Disgustingly ruthless


----------



## 136060

Oioi said:


> Like i said. Disgustingly ruthless


We've all been there; nowt to be ashamed of


----------



## EpicSquats

I'm a stimulant kid myself.Anything that gives me more energy is the one for me.


----------



## jd

PaulNe said:


> I remember the days of MCAT. Was great but fk me it burnt your nose


i preferred the high if you bombed it personally only did it a few times tho


----------



## Muscle_up

Is it (4mmc) still sold online in the UK or are those days long gone?


----------



## Oioi

Muscle_up said:


> Is it (4mmc) still sold online in the UK or are those days long gone?


Dark nets only since the blanket ban


----------



## G-man99

Oioi said:


> Dark nets only since the blanket ban


Not only dark net...... 

But yeah, it's not easily obtainable or commonly dealt on streets anymore


----------

